# Universal FAQ's



## yaytezIOA

*REVISED AND UPDATED MARCH 2016*


No changes made to YaytezIOA intro 
Info page updated.


So, you're planning a trip to Universal? You have loads and loads of questions. Well, we're here to help. Here is a list of the most frequently asked questions that have been asked in this section of the DIS. Its here to help, and keep in mind that information changes, so we'll do our best to keep it current.

Q:*I've gone to Disney and love it, we want to try Universal...but it seems like there is nothing for kids to do. Is there enough for kids to enjoy?*
A:Yes. Universal Orlando may not be as big as disney, and there may be only two parks, but there certainly is quite a lot for everyone. Islands of Adventure does have a lot of thrill rides, but there are really only two major coasters, and one drop tower.  There is a whole world of adventure for little ones with Seuss Landing which boasts four rides, and a play area. There is also the Flight of the Hippograff in WWoHP, Camp Jurassic (with Pterradon Flyers and a maze of caves nets and fun) JP Discovery Center (With loads of educational games and a hatchery) Me ship the Olive (a huge playground) in Toon Lagoon, and Storm Force Exccelerator just outside of the Hulk.
In the Studios you have a wide world of Shrek, Nicktoons, Curious George and Barney. Not only that but every ride, with the exception of the Mummy is pretty much enjoyable for the entire family. Certain rides are a little scary, such as JAWS, but they are a lot of fun for kids five and up. For a good start off point, check out: http://www.universalorlando.com/prs_fun_w_kids.html
*Can My Kids go on everything?*
A:Not everything. Islands of Adventure, while having a great amount of rides for children and families, has a number of thrilling rides that not all children can enjoy either because of their intensity or the fact that they have height requirements. The same goes for the Studios.
*Height requirements

At each attraction location, signs are posted to indicate specific height requirements and warnings for certain medical conditions. Listed below are all the attractions at both Universal Studios Florida® and Islands of Adventure that have a height requirement. If a show or attraction is not listed then this show or attractions does not have a height restriction and is open to all guests. 

NOTE: Children under 48" (1.22 meters) must be accompanied by an adult at all times and on all attractions. 

UNIVERSAL STUDIOS FLORIDA

Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit-Must be at least 51" and no more than 78"

Revenge of the MummySM- Must be at least 48"

Despicable Me Minions- Must be at least 40" (persons under 40" can experience this attraction from an adjacent stationary location.) 

The Simpsons® - Must be at least 40"

Kang & Kodos'

MEN IN BLACK Alien Attack - Must be at least 42" 

Woody Woodpecker's Nuthouse Coaster® - Must be at least 36" 

Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts

E.T. Adventure

Shrek 4-D

Terminator 2 3-D

Transformers:  The Ride-3D


SHOWS:

Animal Actors On Location!
The Blues Brothers
A Day in the Park with Barney
Universal Orlando's Horror Make-Up Show



UNIVERSAL ISLANDS OF ADVENTURE

Jurassic Park River Adventure® - Must be at least 42" 

Pteranodon Flyers® - Must be at least 36" (36" to 56" must be accompanied by an adult) 

Dragons Challenge® - Must be at least 54" 

Flight of The Hippogriff® - Must be at least 36" 

Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey®- Must be at least 48"

Dudley Do-Right's Ripsaw Falls® - Must be at least 44" 

Popeye & Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges® - Must be at least 42" 

Incredible Hulk Coaster® - Must be at least 54" 

The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man® - Must be at least 40" 

Doctor Doom's Fearfall® - Must be at least 52" 

Storm Force Accelatron

Skull Island:  Reign of Kong  ( opening this summer)

The High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride! - Must be 34". (Children 34" to 48" must be accompanied by an adult.)

The Cat in the Hat

One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish

Caro-Seuss-el

Jurassic Park River Adventure

Shows:

The Eighth Voage of Sindbad Stunt Show
Poseidon's Fury


How Many days do you need for the parks?*
A:To fully enjoy the parks, you need at least a day and a half at each park. Three days total. This will give you enough time to enjoy every single attraction, explore all the nooks and crannies and enjoy some of the world class dining options. However, if you have express you can enjoy the park in less time. If you get there early you can do it in even less time. The parks generally start getting busy around 10 a.m. and will be at their fullest by 2.  You can rush through it and see a lot of things in the parks in a short amount of time, I've done it in 2 hours per park....but I am a professional kids...dont try it at home. To fully enjoy it, I say three days.
*Q:Are there characters, and character dining in the parks?*
A: Yes! Both parks have resturants that offer character dining, as well as at their onsite hotels. One really cool thing is that pretty much at both parks you have a "streetmosphere".  The characters arent all stiff with a line of families waiting, they walk the streets interacting with you! Sure, a lot of families do want pictures, and in those cases there will be a line formed, but just like disney, they will try their best to get you in before the characters have to go. And just like disney, the characters do take frequent breaks...but rest assured they will be back!
Some of the characters you can expect to find:
IOA: Cat in the Hat, The Grinch, Things 1 and 2, Sam I am and Guy. Popeye, Bluto, Olive Oyl. These are all suited characters. You can also find the following "Face Characters" which are people not in suits:Betty Boop, Spiderman, Cyclops, Storm, Captain America, Rogue, Wolverine, The Grinch, All of the Sinbad characters, Dragon stiltwalkers. And you can even sometimes find a Dinosaur handler walking around with a baby Triceratops.
In the Studios you can see:Shrek, Donkey and Fiona. Ricky Ricardo and Lucille Ball, Zorro and Esmerelda, The flintstones, Beetlejuice, Popeye and Olive Oyl, Shaggy, Scooby, Barney, Woody Woodpecker, Curious George and the man in the yellow hat, The gang from Madagascar, Nicktoon Characters and more!
*Does Universal do Pin collecting like Disney?*
A: Ahh, Pin Collecting. Pin Collecting is an art form at Disney. They have shops with just pins, they have places to stop and trade with your fellow pinheads, and even the cast members will trade with you. While they do have pins at Universal, its not promoted like it is at Disney. They do sell pins in all of their major shops, if an employee has pins, they are more than happy to trade with you, bit its not a big commodity at Universal as it is at Disney. Why? I dont know. But I personally dont care for pins......I'm more interested in the rides shows and attractions myself.
*Q:Where Can I find a list of Ride Rehabs?*
A:Well, you cant. Unfortunately Universal doesnt give a huge list of rides to be rehabbed months in advance the way disney does. The best thing to do is to call the 800 number for Universal a week before you go and ask, or keep reading the boards. Chances are if the rides go down, we'll be talking about them here. Usually a big theater goes down for Halloween Horror Nights depending on the park in which the event is held. Example, if Halloween Horror Nights is going to be in the studios, then Fear Factor Live will be closed at the end of September. Some shows and attractions will close to make room for Haunted Houses as well.
*Q:Are there any places to eat in the parks?*
A:Yes, of course. You can get pretty much anything to eat and take as much or as little time as you want.  In the Studios there is Lombardi's Landing and Finnegans for sit down service.
Lombardi's Landing is good for seafood though they do have many different menu items.
Finnagans is traditional irish food from corn beef and cabbage to shepards pie.
In Islands of Adventure there is Mythos, the number 1 rated theme park restaraunt for about 4 years running. It has an unbelievable atmosphere, great food, and a wonderful view of the rest of the park.
As far as counter service there are all kinds of food to satisfy any pallette. You can go from anything to pizza and burgers to even rotisserie chicken.
My personal choices for counter service:
Richters Burgers (Studios-Right across from Earthquake)
Louie's
Monster Cafe-Chicken (Across from Twister)
Three Broomsticks-ribs and chicken (The only restaurant in Harry Potter)
Circus McGirkus Cafe Stupendous-Fried Chicken and Spaghetti (The big circus tent)
Burger Diggs (Jurassic Park)
*What about the CityWalk restaraunts?*
A:All of the Citywalk places are good, and it just depends on how much you would like to spend. They all have kids menus and they all have a wide variety of different dishes.
*Qo I need to make advance reservations for the resturaunts months in advance?*
A:No. While its good to make reservations, its best to do it while you are in the park, or a few days before. In the park they have a few booths where you can go and make reservations for later that evening. If you do it by noon, you should be able to get the restaraunt and times you want.
The only exception to this is the character dining.
*Q:What are the hours of operation?*
A:Hours of operation vary depending on times of the year, and additional events. Be sure to check Universalorlando.com to find out the hours for the time of year you'll be going.
*Qoes Universal have a "fastpass" option?*
A:Yes...and No. Universal has Express, which allows you to skip the line at any time of the day...without a time reservation. The catch? You have to pay extra for it. The cost usually runs about 25 dollars, but it depends on the time of year. Also, this option is good for one ride at each attraction. However, if you stay onsite at a Universal hotel you get free Express with your room key.  You can go at any time you want, as many times as you want.  Check out more details at http://www.universalorlando.com/tic_express.html
*Q:I'm going......Is it going to be busy?*
A:The busyness of the park depends on when you go. The rule of thumb is this: If Disney is busy, Universal will be busy. Will there be 2 hour waits and as many people as there is at disney? Of course not, but its not near as big as disney either. On a busy day you will see the most popular rides anywhere from 45 minues to 90 minutes.  On a really busy day it might get longer...but there are ways to get around it.  You should get to the park at least 45 minutes early, everything will be a walk on for the first hour.Utilize single rider lines for all of the big attractions such as Hulk, Dr. Doom and Mummy.
*I'm going on a weekend? Will it be Busy?*
A:Yes. Fridays are for field trips, and Saturdays are for families. It will be busy....how busy depends on the time of year. Sundays can be slow, especially after Mardi Gras...but they can also be pretty busy.
*Q:But I'm going Christmas-the week after/the last week of March the first week of April/Around Easter/Memorial Day/Labor Day/Groundhogs Day--------Will it be packed?*
A:Yes. It will be busy. Anytime you have a period of time where people are off of work and/or school......expect it to be busy.
*Q:I want to stay a few days at Universal, should I stay onsite or off?*
A:Well....that all depends on you. If you stay onsite at Disney you get free transportation to the parks, you get "extra magic hours" on days that they select for you, and thats about it. If you stay onsite at Universal you get free transportation to the parks. Or you could walk. You also get FREE EXPRESS! You use your room key for your "fastpass" and get on all the rides as many times as you like. You also get preferred seating at any of the onsite resturants. There are a variety of activities for kids with HUGE pools. Also if you are a guest at one hotel, you are a guest at all three and you can go hopping from one to another using things like pools and restaurants, as well as the transportation. Now, if you stay offsite, you dont get any of these options. However, because these hotels offer more, they do cost a little more than an offsite hotel.  In comparison to the disney hotels, the cheapest of the three is going to be the Royal Pacific Hotel, a pacific island themed resort. This is going to be comparable in price to disney's "moderate" priced hotels. However, all of these hotels offer discounts for AAA members, Florida Residents, UK Residents and Annual Passholders. Prices vary at times of the year, and are subject to availability. For more info go to: http://www.universalorlando.com/ht_index.html for booking check out https://universalhotels.ibe.netbooke...=969&locale=en
*Q:Can I Do the Studios/Islands of Adventure in one day?*
Yes it is possible to do eiter park in one day. The trick is to avoid the crowd, and know when to fold em. Yes, I quoted Kenny Rogers.  If you arrive at the park early, and I mean at least an hour before the park opens, you should have a lot of time before the crowds get huge. Also get the most popular rides done first. Rides like Hulk, Spiderman, and Pterradon flyers will get busy quick at IOA, and rides like Shrek, Mummy and Men in Black will be the busy ones fastest at the Studios.
Also eat lunch early. Avoid the rush!
If you want to hear more suggestions on how to survive check out IOACentral Radio's Spring Break Survival Guide. Sure it says Spring Break, but it can really work for the rest of the year as well.
http://ioacentralradio.libsyn.com/index.php?post_id=195034

Another link is for onsite and offsite hotels affiliated with Universal
http://www.univacations.com/hotels/index.asp
*Q:There is a big event happening...do I have to pay extra?*
Aepends. Universal has several events throughout the year. But the rule of thumb is this: If it happens during normal park hours, its included in admission.  If it is an event such as Halloween Horror Nights, Rock the Universe, ...yes, you will have to buy a seperate ticket.
*IQ: Is Mardi Gras good for kids?*
A: YES! YES! YES! Mardi Gras is traditionally a family affair in New Orleans...except on Bourbon Street......and the same is true at Universal Orlando. There are excellent floats, wonderful characters and BEADS. Loads of beads. Just like any parade, you need to find a spot early, and there will be rude people...just like at every other park in the world.  After the parade there is a concert, and its free!
*Q: Is Halloween Horror Nights good for kids?*
A:*NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!*! Halloween Horror Nights is a nightly event where the park shuts down and is transformed. It depicts images of ghastly horror, violence and sexual content.  If you are planning a trip to the parks during this time, the park will close earlier than normal, and the festivities will not carry over into the day.  This event is recommend for children over the age of 12. But every kid is different. I recommend testing your child out on your local haunts, and watching scary scary movies first.
*Q:We are going to be going during Halloween Horror Nights, will the parks be scary during the day?*
A:No. If they did, would we pay almost 50 dollars extra to go at night? They have decorations and some props up for HHN, but there is nothing scary that goes on during the day.
*Q:Will HHN be going on while I'm there during the day?*
A:NO! They close the park early at 5 and push everyone who does not have a ticket out of the park. Then, at 6:30, they open the park back up to everyone who has a HHN ticket.
*Q:What are the lines like for HHN?*
A:Its a once a year event hat happens for a certain amount of days. Its busy. Very busy.  You can expect hour long lines or better on really busy nights.
*Q:When are the busy nights?*
A:The busy nights for HHN are Friday, Saturdays and any night when the local kids dont have school the next day. They call those weeks in which there are days off "Hell Weeks" simply because the teenagers make things a living hell more nights out of the week.
For this reason, the ticket prices are more during Friday and Saturday nights or "Peak nights". You can get lesser crowds and cheaper tickets on Sunday through Thursday nights or "off peak" nights. For more information go to halloweenhorrornights.com
*Q:Is there a "fastpass" to skip HHN lines?*
A:Yes, but its not free. You will pay upto $100 dollars for a HHN Express pass. This are good for each house once, and during past years it was good for the rides that were open as well.  You can also take a RIP tour which will guarantee you access into all of the houses at least once, and if time permits access to the rides as well. This is an additional fee on top of your HHN admission tickets and last a few hours. But you will get to see all the houses and shows. If you stay onsite at one of the hotels you will NOT be able to use your room key for FOTL at HHN.
*Q:Can I go more than once?*
A:Its your money, you can do whatever you want. However, if you can go during the week they have whats called a frequent fear pass that gives you admission on all "offpeak" nights of the event for about the same price as a peak night ticket.
*Q:I heard there are drunks all over the place, does Universal sell alcohol?*
A:Yes. But...they do have very tight security, and do not tolerate rowdy behavior. And you also have to remember, alcohol is a commodity that makes a lot of money. They sell it in every park at disney, except for Magic Kingdom.
*Q:What do they do for Christmas?*
A:For the past few years Universal Studios have had the Macy's Day Parade, which is the same parade from NYC complete with huge balloons, and a visit from Santa. There are Christmas decorations all over the place, from chirstmas trees to lights and wreaths. In addition for the 2009 Season during select Saturdays, Universal presents the Winter Concert Series which is a free concert after the Macy's Day Parade. It is included with park admission. Islands of Adventure is home to Grinchmas which will be making its triumphant return to the Islands as of 2007. The event sees Suess Landing decorated in trees and lights and the daily "Whobilation" where everyone gathers around the tree to sing and tell stories. There is also a reinactment of "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" complete with the green one himself. You can also get your picture taken with the mean one also.
*Q:Are there fireworks?*
A:No. There is no regular fireworks display at either of the parks. However, there are special occasions such as New Years, and 4th of July. And Universal has rolled out its very own nightime spectacular Universal 360, where images are projected onto spheres throughout the lagoon area. Its really quite nice. The Univesal 360 show seems to be reserved for the busy times of the year such as the summer, Chirstmas break, and Halloween.
*Q:What is The Blue Man Group? Is It okay for Kids? Is It Scary? Is it included in Park Admission?*
A:Blue Man Group is a unique form of entertainment that combines music, comedy, and multimedia theatrics to create a party atmosphere unlike any you have ever seen. It is part of the CityWalk Complex and resides in what used to be the Nickelodeon Studios attraction. It is now the Sharp Aquos Theater, and it is very good. It is a seperate ticketed event, meaning that it IS NOT included in park admission. You can not go see Blue Man Group simply by waiting in line. You have to buy tickets for the shows that happen several times a week. It is similar to Cirque Du Soleil at Downtown Disney in the fact that it is a performance show for all ages. That is where the similarities end. It features three unique looking individuals with Blue heads and arms.....they dont speak, and the theater is in the dark. There is also a lot of loud music. That may be frightening for some SMALL children. However, it is very entertaining and recommended for children of all ages. For more iformation about Blue Man Group please visit www.universalorlando.com
And also check out a preview of the show by clicking the following link:




*Q:a.Where is the Harry Potter theme Park? b.Can I meet Harry? c.What rides are there? d.Is it Scary?*
A: a.Harry Potter has recently been opened as an addition to Islands of Adventure. It is not a seperate theme park, nor is it be a seperate ticket. It is  part of Islands of Adventure as the "Seventh Island". It has taken residence in part of what was the Lost Continent, and empty land between Jurassic Park, and the Flying Unicorn.  b. You will not see characters from the movies walking around, no Harry Ron or Hermione. You can see them in the ride, and you can hear them and other characters from the book as audio samples throughout the area. No meet and greets with main characters, but you can meet other witches and wizards as well as the train conductor c. The entire Lost Continent area has been destroyed and is being rebuilt as Harry Potter. Rides include
1.Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey-A dark ride that takes you through the world of Harry Potter using Kuka Roboarm technology.
2.Flight of the Hippogriff-Basically the Flying Unicorns Coaster rethemed and Potterized.
3.Dragon Challenge-Harry Potter version of Dueling Dragons which remains the same as it was except for the queue line, they ruined that and it IS scary. Ask yourself this question: Are parts of Harry Potter Scary? The answer I get is yes. The ride has some scary moments, although the rest of the area is very family friendly
The biggest thing is the immersive shopping and dining experiences.
# Dining

    Three Broomsticks
      Looking suspiciously like the Enchanted Oak Tavern that occupied the spot before Potter-mania ensued at Islands of Adventure, the restaurant features British fare. If you sit around long enough you can spot a house elf as well as other witches and wizards coming and going.
    Hog's Head
      Adjoining Three Broomsticks is a pub that offers drinks of all kinds, such as Butterbeer, pumpkin juice, and real beer.
   Honeydukes
And for dessert, you could head to Honeydukes for gastronomical curiosities such as Bertie Bott's Every-Flavour Beans and Chocolate Frogs.
Shopping

     Ollivanders
      A wand shop that was featured in the Potter books and films. Billed as an interactive experience where "the wand chooses the wizard," I'm not sure whether this will be an attraction, a shop, or some hybrid. My guess is that it will be the latter.

      Zonko's
A joke shop with Potter oddities like Sneakoscopes.
      Dervish and Banges
An instrument and equipment emporium that will offer Quidditch equipment and Remembralls as part of its wares.
     Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods
This store will offer Ministry of Magic goods, such as Omnioculars and remote-controlled Golden Snitches.
Other Wizarding World of Harry Potter Features

     Hogsmeade station
      At the head of Hogsmeade village, the train station will welcome the arrival of the Hogwarts Express.
The Owlery
      A place to rest and contemplate the owls roosting in the rafters.

The Owl Post
An actual, working U.S. post office from which guests will be able to send letters and cards postmarked from Hogsmeade.
D.While the entire area is meant for the whole family, the movies and books deal with scary parts, so parts of the new land will be scary. The height requirement is going to be 48 inches for the Forbidden Journey, and it will include Giant spiders, Giant snakes, and Dementors.
*Q:What is Butterbeer? Do they have a non-alcoholic version of the Harry Potter drink?*
A:Silly Muggle. Butterbeer is a non-alcoholic drink. It's like cream soda, but it's not. It's very delicious and very addicting. It is sold either from the Butterbeer carts, or in the 3 Broomsticks/Hogshead area. It is only sold at the WWOHP, and can not be purchased anywhere else in the park. If you find out exactly what it is, let me know so that I can make it at home.
A:There are many events scheduled throughout the year, many of them are annual events, but the schedule is constantly changing with the addition of newer smaller events. And some of these events are seperate events at areas like CityWalk. You can find a complete list of events scheduled for the year at: http://www.universalorlando.com/events.html
*Q:What about weather? What if it rains?*
A:Contrary to popular belief, not even disney can control predict or create the weather.  So all of the same rules apply at Universal that do at Disney.  It is Florida, and the weather is very unpredictable. The only time that the parks have been known to close are when there are Hurricanes, which Hurricane Season runs from June 1st to November 30th. When the most likely time for a storm is can be anyones guess. But summer generally starts in March and increases in heat until October. Then it starts to cool off a bit...but not cold, in comparison to what you are most likely used to. Our winters here consist of temps in the high 30's to low 70's. Brutal.  The best thing to do is check out the Orlando forecast by heading to an Orlando site such as: http://www.wesh.com/weather/index.html
The majority of the rides are inside, or have at least queues that are covered so you are protected from the rain, heat and cold. The only rides to be affected by inclement weather will be Hulk, Dr. Doom, Dudley Do Right, Popeye, Pterradon Flyers, Jurassic Park River Adventure, Flight of the Hippogriff,Dragon Challenge, JAWS and Woody Woodpeckers Nuthouse coaster at the Studios. That sounds like a lot, but those really dont close unless lightning is in the area or winds pick up to speeds around 25 mph.
*Q:We are going, its going to be busy, but I dont want to get Express and I'm not staying offsite. Whats the best way to do this?*
A:Okay...it can be done....really. Just remember this......EARLY EARLY EARLY. Get to the parks early, at least a half hour or hour before the parks open. The parks tend to open the gates when they anticipate large crowds early. I've seen them open the park as early as 8:15 when it is scheduled for 9:00 a.m. The next thing to do is go in a circle...starting with the biggest signature attractions.
Personally I would start off at IOA first. Start off with Hulk, then work clockwise with Doom Spiderman, etc. End at Suess Landing.
Then head over to USF, and start with Jimmy and Shrek, end with T2. I've done this plenty of times, with the latest being in the middle of July. Never have I had to wait more than 30 minutes for a ride.
*Q: Where can I find more info?*
There are a variety of sites. I recommend first checking universalorlando.com
That is the official site.
There are also news sites such as *Screamscape, Behind The Thrills,* and *Theme Park Insider* for the latest information.
There are also fansites such as *Orlando United*
I hope this helps some. If there are any questions that I missed, please feel free to add, or comment.


----------



## damo

Just wanted to add the sites with good pictures

http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/universal-resorts/index.htm

http://www.uomeetingsandevents.com/Hotels/index.asp


----------



## Subrbnmommy

Does FOTL work like fastpass?  i.e. do you insert your key and it gives you a return time?  Or, do you just flash your card and enter when you want?

Thanks!


----------



## Katies Dad

Hi could I ask please how the `room key` works.  If you booked a room for just one night - when would you be able to use the key from / unitl.   Would it just be one day?  from when your check in until you leave?  I`m a bit confused.  Thanks


----------



## yaytezIOA

Universals onsite hotels offer express check in, I believe they call it. They will keep your bags in the morning that you arrive until your room is ready. They will give you your room key so that you may immediately utilize your free express pass. The key is good the day you check out....so if your check out is Sunday, your key is good for Express until the park closes on Sunday.

Update feb 25 2018:  express pass no longer issued as a separate card

Your hotel room key card is your express pass for the park rides
Guests staying at the hard rock, Portofino and Royal Pacific are eligible for the free unlimited express 
Macraven


----------



## helloyu

when we check out in the counter at noon, don't we need to return the key?


----------



## yaytezIOA

No. You keep the key, you still use it for your day in the park. The date is stamped right on the key, and it wont be valid after that date.


----------



## bubba's mom

it is not a "key" by traditional standards, it looks like a credit card (magnetic stripe on back and all)  The front has your name and dates of stay printed on it (that's how they know if you're staying onsite at that time for FOTL)


----------



## GrumpyFamilyof5

helo, let me start by saying I'm quite the worry wart so please don't get upset with me if this a question already answered before I just want to be completely sure.
I have read on mousesavers.com that you can get the express pass 2 days for 1 by staying just 1 night at one of the Loews hotels at Universal. Is this true has anyone did it? I just would hate to be in line the day we check-out and they say sorry.....
We're doing 2 days at Universal then going over to Busch Gardens in Tampa or possibly back to Seaworld, so I hate to spend more money where I don't have to, if this makes sense!  
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Metro West

GrumpyFamilyof5 said:


> helo, let me start by saying I'm quite the worry wart so please don't get upset with me if this a question already answered before I just want to be completely sure.
> *I have read on mousesavers.com that you can get the express pass 2 days for 1 by staying just 1 night at one of the Loews hotels at Universal. Is this true has anyone did it? I just would hate to be in line the day we check-out and they say sorry.....*We're doing 2 days at Universal then going over to Busch Gardens in Tampa or possibly back to Seaworld, so I hate to spend more money where I don't have to, if this makes sense!
> Thanks for any help!


Yes...that's true!


----------



## brookelizabeth

Newbie here!




First, there is baby swap at IOA and US, correct?
Second, we are needing to be pretty cheap-so I am thinking offsite (though I haven't researched this yet) - do any of the offsite hotels have shuttles to the parks?


----------



## Metro West

brookelizabeth said:


> Newbie here!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are tossing around the idea of extending our November trip a few days to take advantage of the 7 day, unlimited deal that is going on, but I'm totally clueless on a few things-and so far all the research I have done hasn't answered my 2 top questions:
> 
> First, there is baby swap at IOA and US, correct?
> Second, we are needing to be pretty cheap-so I am thinking offsite (though I haven't researched this yet) - do any of the offsite hotels have shuttles to the parks?
> 
> I'm sure I have a million more questions...sorry if these have already been asked-haven't had a chance to read through this whole thing yet.



Yes...Universal has a baby swap on most of the attractions and it's pretty easy to use. 

Most of the offsite hotels within a couple of miles have Universal shuttles...I would check one of the travel sites for rates and details on the hotels. The DoubleTree, Hampton Inn and Comfort Suites are all across the street from Universal and have shuttles. 

Ask as many questions as you need to...we are here to help!

And  to the Universal side of the DIS!


----------



## thill65

Is there character dining at Universal? If so, where?


----------



## jenn-n-okla

I think I posted this somewhere but can't for the life of me find a response so I am going to take a chance at it again.
My DD age 6 has a rare lung disease.  She uses oxygen.  While at Disney we will be using the "Guest Assistance Card".  This will enable her stroller to be used as a wheelchair and also allow her a place out of the sun to wait for rides. We are not doing a make a wish trip, my mother is paying for our trip with her retirement money.  My question is does Universal have a similiar thing?  Would guest assistance at the entry be able to help me?  We will be there on Tuesday June 3rd and do plan to start at IOA so that when the major heat of the day hits we can do shows over in US.  Any tips, suggestions, tricks, assistance would be highly appreciated.


----------



## leise

Funny, I was looking for the answer to that exact same question, Jenn! 

My DS has autism, and we use a GAC at Disney, mainly on rides that are new to him, to keep him calm before he rides. Once he's done it, if he likes it that much he will queue! I'm hoping they have this at UO, as this will be our first visit, and it is going to be hard for him with all the new experiences.


----------



## Metro West

jenn-n-okla said:


> I think I posted this somewhere but can't for the life of me find a response so I am going to take a chance at it again.
> My DD age 6 has a rare lung disease.  She uses oxygen.  While at Disney we will be using the "Guest Assistance Card".  This will enable her stroller to be used as a wheelchair and also allow her a place out of the sun to wait for rides. We are not doing a make a wish trip, my mother is paying for our trip with her retirement money.  My question is does Universal have a similiar thing?  Would guest assistance at the entry be able to help me?  We will be there on Tuesday June 3rd and do plan to start at IOA so that when the major heat of the day hits we can do shows over in US.  Any tips, suggestions, tricks, assistance would be highly appreciated.


Stop by Guest Services and tell them the situation. I'm sure they'll be able to help!


----------



## Bill Brown

Will be spending 11 days at WDW in early December.  I want to plan a day at UO primarily to checkout The Simpson's attraction.  Which days of the week are there the fewest visitors at UO?  I'm guessing Tuesdays and Wednesdays.  TIA.


----------



## phamton

Tuesday through Thursdays would be my guess.


----------



## Hedy

1.  Are there a lot of places to meet characters at Universal (I saw pictures with Shrek and co)?
2.  Is there a times guide you can get a head of time for shows?


----------



## phamton

There are lots of places to meet characters.  Just get a park map when you come in and it will list the time and places for characters.


----------



## MNFootballMommy

Okay peeps, I have to admit...I have NOT been doing my "Type A" research for our trip in Sept.  I have read through this entire FAQ thread and still have some questions.  (We are also doing Seaworld, so I threw that in as well, just in case!)

Here is a little background first: 

*It will be 4 adults (me38, DH38, MIL56, FIL58) and DD3 1/2.

*We will have all day Thurs., Fri. and Sat. for the parks. We go home on Sunday. (Second week in Sept., btw)

*We are staying offsite.  DH is actually in town for a business conference.  The rest of us are just tagging along for fun!  

So, here are my questions: 

1. One park or both parks at Universal? If both, one day or two? 

2. If one day at Universal, should we do two days at Seaworld or stick to one there as well? (We are NOT doing Aquatica or Discovery Cove)

3. Should I be making dining reservations at any of these parks? If so, where? 

4. What are the 'DO NOT MISS' things for these parks. (Gimme the short list.) 

5. Is there anything I should know about any of these places that will make our trip more pleasant that I won't find on the parks websites, etc.

6. Is there a certain order that we should do the parks in? (i.e., Seaworld first, etc.) 

7. Do they ship mdse. from their stores like Disney? I don't plan on buying a lot, but DD LOVES Uniqua (from the Backyardigans), so if they had stuff suitable for C-mas, I would consider it if the shipping option is available. 

8.  What are the Single/Double Kiddies?  I am assuming they are somehow different than strollers since they are listed separately on their website.  Anyone have pictures?

Okay, that's all for now. Sorry if anything I asked is redundant...sometimes answers may vary according to time of year, size/age of group, etc., and I just wanted to make sure I am making the best decisions for our family.

Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## phamton

MNFootballMommy said:


> 1. One park or both parks at Universal? If both, one day or two?



Definitely both parks.  I'd spend one day at Universal and one day at islands of Adventure. (Thursday and Friday)



> 2. If one day at Universal, should we do two days at Seaworld or stick to one there as well?



I've always been able to do Seaworld in a day.



> 3. Should I be making dining reservations at any of these parks? If so, where?



You can do reservation the day of your visit by stopping at the dining cart at either park or Citywalk.  No need to make them earlier than that.



> 4. What are the 'DO NOT MISS' things for these parks. (Gimme the short list.)



Everyone has different preferences but I'll give you my must do list:
The Simpsons, Men in Black, Revenge of the Mummy, Shrek, Spiderman, Popeye's and Blutos's (if I feel like a water ride), Jurassic Park River Adventure, Cat in the Hat, and one or both coasters: Hulk and Dueling Dragons, and Horror Make up Show.

For your child: All of the rides in Seuss Landing,and everything in Kid Zone, Animal Actors, Barney, Jimmy Neutron, and ET.  You can do child swap on the adult rides.



> 5. Is there anything I should know about any of these places that will make our trip more pleasant that I won't find on the parks websites, etc.



You don't have to go commando.  Take your time and enjoy the themeing.  Be there at park opening.  That means arriving at the parking lot by 8:30 AM at the latest.  It is not unusual for one or both parks to open early.  Take time to meet the Nick characters like Dora the Explorer and the Seuss characters.



> 6. Is there a certain order that we should do the parks in? (i.e., Seaworld first, etc.)



I'd do IoA on Thursday, Universal Studios on Friday, and Seaworld on Saturday.



> 7. Do they ship mdse. from their stores like Disney? I don't plan on buying a lot, but DD LOVES Uniqua (from the Backyardigans), so if they had stuff suitable for C-mas, I would consider it if the shipping option is available.



Yes, they do but it isn't free.  You can also purchase items and have them sent to the front to pick up on your way out at the end of the day. (That is free.)



> 8.  What are the Single/Double Kiddies?  I am assuming they are somehow different than strollers since they are listed separately on their website.  Anyone have pictures?



I don't have pictures but there are double and single strollers with a canopy on top.  A few of the double strollers have car steering wheels and some are plain.



> Thanks in advance for your assistance!



  Glad to help.


----------



## Cdn Gal

This is our first time going to Universal Orlando and we have a few questions:
  1) My DH is 6'2 and is a big man XL will he have any problems fitting into the rides? I'm the opposite- short and wide- (size 18) Will I have a problem fitting into the rides??  Last year at WDW there were no troubles, but with a different park I'm a little bit worried.   
2) We're going during the March Break- do you suggest getting an express pass?? 
3) Do you recommend the $24.95 all you can eat day??

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## macraven

for # 1 and 2, i suggest reading some of the threads already in the forum.
metro posted pics of the seats that are out front for people to try to see if they fit in them.

if you can't find the threads, send me a pm and i will try to link them to you.

for #3, i only do the one park/universal/ for the meal deal.
i like 2 places there a lot and gorge myself at them all day long.

and, i only do the meal deal if i am going to be at the park for 4 full days.

it's a personal preference on the meal deal.
i'm usually out voted if it is considered wise choice to make for food plans.

i do louies for the pizza and salads and meatball sandwiches
and i do IFFF for the chinese and fried chicken and salad on their menu.


----------



## WDW FAN8403

does anyone know how much on-ride pics cost at USO or IOA?


----------



## PKap

My family of five are going to Universal ioa in August.  I am planning on  buying express passes. We have 3 adults 2 kids.  I know my little ones will not go on the big coasters.  Is it possible to use their passes so we can go on the coasters a second time without waiting?


----------



## phamton

Yes, you can use your children's express passes if they are not using them on the coasters.


----------



## schumigirl

Do Universal/IOA offer delivery of ride pictures and merchandise to your resort room like Disney does?

Did a quick search but couldn`t find anything. I`m sure someone actually told me this ....................... but I forget the answer  

Thanks


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Do Universal/IOA offer delivery of ride pictures and merchandise to your resort room like Disney does?
> 
> Did a quick search but couldn`t find anything. I`m sure someone actually told me this ....................... but I forget the answer
> 
> Thanks



yes they do and it's better than the motherland style.
at the motherland, most purchases are sent to the gift shop of the resort you are staying at.  for universal, your purchases are delivered directly to your room.

if you stay on site, you can have your purchases delivered directly to your room.  The TM at the shop will do the paper work for it.
it will be delivered by the next day if you shop late in the day.

if you want it that day, or if you are staying off site, any purchase you make can be set up to be sent to the front of the park store and held for you.

anyone can have their purchases held up front and picked up when they leave.
you do have to give it a bit of time so don't shop an hour before the park closes and expect it to be up front at park closing time.


----------



## minimandymouse

Hi
I would like to take my family to Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure next year i have an autistic child and wonder if they do the equivalent to Disneys GAC he is 12 years old


----------



## phamton

The people at Guest Services will be glad to accommodate your needs.  Just let them know your child has autism.  The passes are called GAPs (Guest Assistance Passes).


----------



## offtoseemickey

Can anyone tell me a place to find show times or 'usual' show times for the shows please?

Thanks


----------



## Metro West

offtoseemickey said:


> Can anyone tell me a place to find show times or 'usual' show times for the shows please?
> 
> Thanks


 The park maps have that day's schedule of shows and it's really the only way to be sure.


----------



## almccann

Can you bring your own stroller into Universal or do you have to rent them?


----------



## damo

almccann said:


> Can you bring your own stroller into Universal or do you have to rent them?



You can bring your own.


----------



## mstew99

I see in the FAQs you can get an express pass for HHNs.. but it's not free.  Just to clarify, does that mean if you stay onsite that your FOTL pass will NOT be valid during HHNs?


----------



## yaytezIOA

mstew99 said:


> I see in the FAQs you can get an express pass for HHNs.. but it's not free.  Just to clarify, does that mean if you stay onsite that your FOTL pass will NOT be valid during HHNs?


Exactly right. You have to pay extra for expres during HHN. Your room key works during the day, at night...out of luck.


----------



## tpettie

Ok I have now read through the whole thread....  Pheew!  Question about the Express pass I believe I read early in this thread that the line at the main gate gets busy with people purchaseing these passes Is there alternate locations to purchase these and if so where?  This will be our first trip to the "darkside"  going this Dec just for a day However I am contiplating two??  I don't know if one day will be enough time with the new WWOHP opening up.  Just me and my man we have left all the children behind....  Oh and doesn anyone know how long it takes to travel from Disneyworld with Mears to Universal?  Is there a meeting location where Mears picks up or will the Pick up from our DW Resort?


----------



## bubba's mom

tpettie said:


> Ok I have now read through the whole thread....  Pheew!  Question about the Express pass I believe I read early in this thread that the line at the main gate gets busy with people purchaseing these passes Is there alternate locations to purchase these and if so where?  This will be our first trip to the "darkside"  going this Dec just for a day However I am contiplating two??  I don't know if one day will be enough time with the new WWOHP opening up.  Just me and my man we have left all the children behind....  Oh and doesn anyone know how long it takes to travel from Disneyworld with Mears to Universal?  Is there a meeting location where Mears picks up or will the Pick up from our DW Resort?




It should be appx 20min between the two...or longer with traffic.  

You can purchase Exp Pass Plus at other locations in the park.


----------



## goofy4tink

So....we have the 2 park/1 day, plus transportation deal...dd and I are heading over for a day in August. Now, we've added an Orlando trip next April (14-24) and will be spending 2 days at US/IoA before our cruise. Just yesterday a friend suggested that we spend a day at US/IoA when we're at WDW this coming Dec. Can you see where I'm going here???
I've already been told that I 'should' be able to upgrade my 1 day/2parks pass up to an AP. Do I just do that at the ticket booth when we arrive in August???


----------



## Metro West

goofy4tink said:


> I've already been told that I 'should' be able to upgrade my 1 day/2parks pass up to an AP. Do I just do that at the ticket booth when we arrive in August???


 Either at the ticket window or Guest Services can do that for you. You might want to go to GS since the may not be as long.


----------



## goofy4tink

Metro West said:


> Either at the ticket window or Guest Services can do that for you. You might want to go to GS since the may not be as long.


Is GS inside the park? Oops, the answer is right above me.
Thanks.


----------



## Wendynat

I didn't see the answer to this yet, and I can't find it on the Universal site. What time do the parking lots open? Do they open two hours before the park opens, one hour, etc etc? 

We're going in August and want to hit the Harry Potter section, therefore want to line up maybe an hour before the gates open . Though - we're staying near the Convention Center. Would you suggest using the Lynx bus to get there instead?


----------



## xApril

Wendynat said:


> I didn't see the answer to this yet, and I can't find it on the Universal site. What time do the parking lots open? Do they open two hours before the park opens, one hour, etc etc?
> 
> We're going in August and want to hit the Harry Potter section, therefore want to line up maybe an hour before the gates open . Though - we're staying near the Convention Center. Would you suggest using the Lynx bus to get there instead?


I'm pretty sure the parking garage opens at around 8AM.


----------



## yaytezIOA

I've seen it open as much as two hours before the park opens, depending on the time of year. I'm going to say that it's pretty safe to think it will be open an hour and a half before opening all summer. The park also tends to open half hour early on days where there are large crowds gathering, though I doubt wwohp will be open. 
For the bus...yeah, take it to avoid the 15 dollar parking fee.


----------



## TexasErin

Is there some kind of program like Ridemax available to help you make your touring plans?  I know this sounds insane, but I'd really like to just see WWOHP and a few rides, like Spiderman, the Mummy, Men in Black------and just spend about 3/4 of a day there early next June.......probably won't work, right???LOL


----------



## Metro West

TexasErin said:


> Is there some kind of program like Ridemax available to help you make your touring plans?  I know this sounds insane, but I'd really like to just see WWOHP and a few rides, like Spiderman, the Mummy, Men in Black------and just spend about 3/4 of a day there early next June.......probably won't work, right???LOL


 Most people don't have a touring plan since it's only two parks and everything is pretty close to each other. You could probably do what you want to do if you purchase the Express Plus pass and the two park ticket. If you have questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## famluvmickey

Hello everyone, new here. I looked thru the Universal FAQ's but could not find anything on early entry to Universal studios if staying on site. I know IOA offers early entry for WWOHP but does US offer early entry? If so, which rides are running that early? Thanks!

Also, this is our first trip to Universal... so excited!!


----------



## damo

famluvmickey said:


> Hello everyone, new here. I looked thru the Universal FAQ's but could not find anything on early entry to Universal studios if staying on site. I know IOA offers early entry for WWOHP but does US offer early entry? If so, which rides are running that early? Thanks!
> 
> Also, this is our first trip to Universal... so excited!!



Yes, they do for 1/2 hour I think  --- may be longer in the summer.  You can ride Shrek, Rip Ride Rockit and Mummy I think.  It varies.


----------



## DCDisney

It looks like the HHN are just at the Universal Studios this year so from past experiences does that mean IOA will be jam packed those nights since it is the only one open?


----------



## Metro West

DCDisney said:


> It looks like the HHN are just at the Universal Studios this year so from past experiences does that mean IOA will be jam packed those nights since it is the only one open?


 IOA will be crowded on those nights but I wouldn't say jam packed. Doing the rides at IOA in the dark is a blast!


----------



## DAZY3BYZ

We are planning on staying onsite the night prior to going to WWoHP. Will we be able to have FOTL passes for the park and early entry even if we check out that day? Thanks!


----------



## Pikester

Read the first post about kids menus at CityWalk but do have a question about what age is considered kids. With Disney it's 3-9, what are the Universal restaurants? Are the meals served at the parks and CityWalk big enough to split between two adults? 

Planned on going to Universal next year but with a 2012 Disney Cruise being planned we're not sure about the money. Looking for ways to save.


----------



## Metro West

Pikester said:


> Read the first post about kids menus at CityWalk but do have a question about what age is considered kids. With Disney it's 3-9, what are the Universal restaurants? Are the meals served at the parks and CityWalk big enough to split between two adults?
> 
> Planned on going to Universal next year but with a 2012 Disney Cruise being planned we're not sure about the money. Looking for ways to save.


 Yes...you will often have enough food to split an adult meal especially if you get something like ribs or chicken. I believe the ages are the same at Universal as they are at Disney.


----------



## tntnb

We have a group of 7 that are going on this trip and 2 of the group want to go to Universal to see Harry Potter.  They are not wanting to leave the group for a whole day but thought they could do the Harry Potter attraction in an afternoon or evening.  What time frame should they be looking at?  Thanks!


----------



## Metro West

tntnb said:


> We have a group of 7 that are going on this trip and 2 of the group want to go to Universal to see Harry Potter.  They are not wanting to leave the group for a whole day but thought they could do the Harry Potter attraction in an afternoon or evening.  What time frame should they be looking at?  Thanks!


 I guess it would depend on when you're going and what time the parks close. Right they close at 10pm but soon the hours will start to be cut back for fall. I've heard it's better in the afternoon and evening at least for now.


----------



## Scipiomask

I have a question - it's probably not frequently-asked, though. In multiple guidebooks I have from when Mummy was new, they always said "a skeletal warrior hops on your car". What's that? Why doesn't it happen?


----------



## phamton

The skeletons on the car are on the Mummy ride at Universal Hollywood but not Orlando.  Orlando's Mummy ride is longer and more intense than the Mummy ride at Hollywood though.


----------



## disnewbie108

Sorry if this has been asked.  I could not find it in any posts.  BIL is flying from CA to join us for WDW/USFL vaca.  He has a USH AP. Can he use this at USFL/IOA?  For admission or AP discounts (if any)?  No biggie if not, just wonderin...

TIA


----------



## phamton

No, the Hollywood AP can't be used for admission, discounts, or for free parking.


----------



## tempted

If I buy a 2 day ticket to Universal Studios and decide to go a 3rd and 4th day, can I add days to my tickets while at the park? Do you have to do this before you leave on that 2nd day, or can I do it anytime?


----------



## inturnaround

We're going January 12-19th. Is it possible to do both parks in 1 day? There's 4 of us, all adults. (We are probably aiming for going Jan. 13th to US/IOA.)

Are the crowds comparable to what Disney has at the same time or do you think WWoHP will keep things busy?


----------



## phamton

tempted said:


> If I buy a 2 day ticket to Universal Studios and decide to go a 3rd and 4th day, can I add days to my tickets while at the park? Do you have to do this before you leave on that 2nd day, or can I do it anytime?


   Any upgrade needs to be before you leave the park on the last day your ticket is valid.  Most tickets can be upgraded though.



inturnaround said:


> We're going January 12-19th. Is it possible to do both parks in 1 day? There's 4 of us, all adults. (We are probably aiming for going Jan. 13th to US/IOA.)
> 
> Are the crowds comparable to what Disney has at the same time or do you think WWoHP will keep things busy?



It's hard to tell at this point.  Typically it isn't busy at that time but the attendance has been unpredictably high since Harry Potter opened.


----------



## LoraFriess

My apologies if this has already been answered but I haven't found it answered yet.  I was wondering if credit cards are accepted at the shops, food stands and restaraunts inside USO and if so what cards are accepted? We will be attending the halloween horror nights and might purchase food and drinks and maybe even shop a tad while we are there and wanted to know if we needed to plan and have extra cash or if we can just use our credit card?  Thanks


----------



## Metro West

LoraFriess said:


> My apologies if this has already been answered but I haven't found it answered yet.  I was wondering if credit cards are accepted at the shops, food stands and restaraunts inside USO and if so what cards are accepted? We will be attending the halloween horror nights and might purchase food and drinks and maybe even shop a tad while we are there and wanted to know if we needed to plan and have extra cash or if we can just use our credit card?  Thanks


 Credit cards are accepted practically everywhere except some carts.


----------



## cagenot

Newbie posting but I´ve been reading this wonderful forum for almost 6 months now and I just wanted to say thank you  I have just arrived from my 10 day trip to Orlando and had a wonderful time. All your tips and suggestions just made things soooo much easier.

I´m going to write a trip report with lots of pics (I know you like trip reports ) as thank you to all of you. At the moment I´m still sorting pics out as I have too many of them , so just give me a couple of days to get things started.

Thanks again


----------



## Inkmahm

Are annual passes only for sale by Universal directly?  Is there anywhere to get them cheaper from a dealer?


----------



## Ron Nelson

Good Afternoon,

we are going to be going to IOA/US Feb 10-Feb 13 and have been trying to find what rides are usually down that time of year, can anyone help?

thank you


----------



## disneymami

I'm now considering a trip to IOA next year. I know lots about Disney, but virutally nothing about Universal. I'd love to take my kids, one has autism.
Last  year at EPCOT I obtained a guest assistance card which allowed us to use the wheelchair entrance for her. It worked out very well for her and for me. But I wonder does IOA offer something similar? I have not come across anything about wheelchair entrances for any attractions at Universal. Does Universal offfer its guests with non physical disablities any special accomodations?
Thanks


----------



## disneymami

I'm not sure if my information is correct. Can anyone offer help.

I'd like to stay at the Royal Pacific. I plan to buy a one day one park ticket. 
1) can I buy that ticket months in advance - my trip is for Aug 2011?

2) the child is 9 years old now but will be 10 next year. Can I buy the child's ticket at the child rate now?

3) I'm staying onsite. Do I get any other special perk aside from the express pass program and the free transportation to the park?


thanks! I know loads about Disney but hardly anything about Universal.


----------



## Metro West

disneymami said:


> I'm not sure if my information is correct. Can anyone offer help.
> 
> I'd like to stay at the Royal Pacific. I plan to buy a one day one park ticket.
> 1) can I buy that ticket months in advance - my trip is for Aug 2011?
> 
> 2) the child is 9 years old now but will be 10 next year. Can I buy the child's ticket at the child rate now?
> 
> 3) I'm staying onsite. Do I get any other special perk aside from the express pass program and the free transportation to the park?
> 
> 
> thanks! I know loads about Disney but hardly anything about Universal.


 1) Yes...you can buy the ticket now...it will still be valid as long as you don't activate it at the gate.

2) If your child will be 10 before your trip, I would go ahead and purchase the adult ticket for her. It's only $8.00 more. 

3) Onsite guests receive unlimited Express access, priority seating at restaurants with your room key and early entry into WWoHP...if nothing changes.


----------



## 39CINDERELLA

Inkmahm said:


> Are annual passes only for sale by Universal directly?  Is there anywhere to get them cheaper from a dealer?



like to know too.

can you upgrade 7 day tx from a broker for an AP?  what is cost of AP? TIA


----------



## phamton

39CINDERELLA said:


> like to know too.
> 
> can you upgrade 7 day tx from a broker for an AP?  what is cost of AP? TIA



Yes, you can upgrade the 7 day ticket.  The price of APs are here: http://www.universalorlando.com/Tickets/Annual_Passholders/annualpass.aspx The Power Passes are just for FL residents but the other 2 APs can be purchased by anyone. The 7 day ticket has a value of $174.99 plus tax so that would apply to your annual pass purchase.


----------



## TrixieB

Thank you for the information.  Guess we'll buy them at AAA and trade in the gift cards for Universal Bucks.


----------



## tamaraten

Wow, I've never been to Universal and this thread is wonderful.

I'm still totally at a loss regarding how long to spend at Universal.  Could you please advise?

It's me, my DH, and four kids ages 12, 10, 8 and 5 (6 in December).

We were at WDW for first time ever last year for five days and loved it.

This time, we have four days, and I don't know how to divide it.  I've been reading differing opinions, some say 2 days at Universal (for both parks) is enough, and some say 3 days (1 1/2 days each park).  

How would you divide the four days up with kids of my age-range??  They love Harry Potter and since we're probably staying off-site I'm wondering if I should add in more time because of the lines.

And if I do 3 days at Universal, where would you suggest for the fourth day?  (I'm thinking of Kennedy Space Centre - has anyone been there with kids of my age-range?  We've also never done Seaworld, or anything else besides WDW).  

Also, we're coming from overseas, which makes the decision so important, as we can't just hop over there on a weekend if we feel we need another dose of parks!

thanks for your help!  It's impossible to decide.


----------



## tamaraten

Forgot to mention, we'll be coming in the beginning of December, 5-9th.

thanks.


----------



## yaytezIOA

You are actually hitting at the perfect time. The 5th will be busy because it's the first day of the Holidays (read more about them here)
But the rest of the week you should be golden as far as crowds. I would definitely recommend a day per park. Arrive before opening, which I believe during that time of year is 9 a.m. If there is a crowd, they'll let you in early. Make an immediate bee line for Potter (take a left at Green eggs and ham to avoid the longer trek around Seuss Landing). You will spend most of the day there between the lines for the attractions and shops. Then spend the rest of the day around the rest of the park. You may need Express later in the afternoon, but that time of year and in the middle of the week? Probably not. I would definitely recommend doing the queue for Forbidden Journey once, riding together probably the first time. After that, hit single riders. Travel as light as possible, not taking much in the way of bags as you'll have to stow them in a locker if you do...the lockers are free for rides they are required on (such as Forbidden Journey) but the line for the lockers get rather long. 
Save butterbeer and any eating for after you have ridden FJ as many times as you want. You may experience upset tummys otherwise. The rest of the park just do it as you see it. I would recommend doing Jurassic Park then walking all the way around doing the other attractions until you get back to WWOHP. See it right before closing, all lit up. It's gorgeous.
The key to doing the Studios is to do the rides up front first. That means Rockit (if it's open) then Shrek, then Jimmy Neutron, then Mummy. Twister is usually walk on all day, and rides like Disaster, JAWS, and ET go quick. MIB has a great single riders line, but you will be split up, just like FJ. Turns whatever wait is listed to a walk on. 
Around 4 or 5, they will have the Macy's Day parade which will feature Santa, and candy. Best seat is on the corner near Mummy and Twister. They do a tree lighting ceremony every night, and they will open the Christmas Village around 3 p.m.
I would say a day at each, then spend a third day going back between the two parks to do your favorites would be enough. The 4th day, go to Sea World. Great coasters, but the Christmas shows will only be on the weekend. So you may want to do it first, on that Sunday. Save Universal for the rest of the week. The crowds should be fairly light, except in Potter. During that time, expect Disney slow time crowds. 45 minute waits.
Hope this helps.


----------



## tamaraten

yaytezIOA said:


> You are actually hitting at the perfect time. The 5th will be busy because it's the first day of the Holidays (read more about them here)
> But the rest of the week you should be golden as far as crowds. I would definitely recommend a day per park. Arrive before opening, which I believe during that time of year is 9 a.m. If there is a crowd, they'll let you in early. Make an immediate bee line for Potter (take a left at Green eggs and ham to avoid the longer trek around Seuss Landing). You will spend most of the day there between the lines for the attractions and shops. Then spend the rest of the day around the rest of the park. You may need Express later in the afternoon, but that time of year and in the middle of the week? Probably not. I would definitely recommend doing the queue for Forbidden Journey once, riding together probably the first time. After that, hit single riders. Travel as light as possible, not taking much in the way of bags as you'll have to stow them in a locker if you do...the lockers are free for rides they are required on (such as Forbidden Journey) but the line for the lockers get rather long.
> Save butterbeer and any eating for after you have ridden FJ as many times as you want. You may experience upset tummys otherwise. The rest of the park just do it as you see it. I would recommend doing Jurassic Park then walking all the way around doing the other attractions until you get back to WWOHP. See it right before closing, all lit up. It's gorgeous.
> The key to doing the Studios is to do the rides up front first. That means Rockit (if it's open) then Shrek, then Jimmy Neutron, then Mummy. Twister is usually walk on all day, and rides like Disaster, JAWS, and ET go quick. MIB has a great single riders line, but you will be split up, just like FJ. Turns whatever wait is listed to a walk on.
> Around 4 or 5, they will have the Macy's Day parade which will feature Santa, and candy. Best seat is on the corner near Mummy and Twister. They do a tree lighting ceremony every night, and they will open the Christmas Village around 3 p.m.
> I would say a day at each, then spend a third day going back between the two parks to do your favorites would be enough. The 4th day, go to Sea World. Great coasters, but the Christmas shows will only be on the weekend. So you may want to do it first, on that Sunday. Save Universal for the rest of the week. The crowds should be fairly light, except in Potter. During that time, expect Disney slow time crowds. 45 minute waits.
> Hope this helps.



Wow, Yaytez, what fantastic advice, thank you so much.

Would you say Sea World over the Kennedy Space Centre?  (My kids and husband love all the space stuff.  Also, I'm wondering, in December, wouldn't it be cold for Seaworld since you get wet on a lot of the rides?)

Now, in terms of tickets, what type would you buy, the hoppers for those 3 days?  Or two basics and one hopper for the last day - can you even do that?

Last question, and I appreciate your patience...My huge dilemma now is to stay onsite or off.  You made me feel better with what you wrote about the crowds, but everyone seems to suggest that the FOTL benefit from the on-site hotels are a must and so wonderful.  On the other hand, it's so much more economical for a family of 6 to stay off-site.  What do you think?

thanks again, so much.

btw, if the 5th is the beginning of the holidays, wouldn't the rest of the week following be busy too because of those holidays?


----------



## yaytezIOA

Let's go backwards! The 4th is the beginning of the Holiday program. The weekends will be busy, but the truly busy season doesn't begin until the day after Christmas.
I would say buy the hopper tickets for all three days, that way if you run out of stuff to do at one park you can jump over to the other park. Or here's a thought...buy an annual pass. I dont know what the ticket prices are, but sometimes I've heard it's cheaper to buy an annual pass. You get discounts plus it's good for a year, which you can use for next year as long as you come before the expiration date. There's also the power pass that has blackout dates, but those are usually in the summer and the week after Christmas.
I would say Sea World if your family likes rides and Christmas stuff. There are also a ton of great shows.On the 5th they will run the Christmas program which offers shows at night that are different than the shows during the day. As for getting wet, how wet you get depends on you. There is one water ride, and several shows. You can get wet in the shows, but they have designated "splash zones". Don't sit in the splash zones and you wont get wet. Besides, this is Florida. It usually isn't what you would consider "cold". Last year was an exception.
Onsite is more expensive, but you get the FOTL....which you may not need. It's within walking distance from the park, and you get an extra hour of Potter...meaning if the park opens at 9, you get in at 8 just for Potter. I've heard you can do the whole experience in less than an hour if crowds are light, which they should be, and you also have a better chance of seeing things like Olivanders.

If you choose to do offsite, I would recommend going through the Priceline Negotiator (JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMES Tkirk). If you PM me I can share a secret or two about that.
Offsite you may get a place that has free breakfast, and it would be cheaper as you wouldn't have to pay for parking on site at the hotel. So lots of ups and downs to offsite vs. onsite.

As for KSC, I dont know...I haven't been in years, but they have added some stuff. I've always heard it's less than a half day experience, unless they were launching the shuttle...which at that point they wont be.


----------



## mdb78

Tamaraten, if your Dh and kids are into the space stuff, I'd say go for that visit to KSC.  We had the annual pass last year through this year. The visit to KSC can take from a half day to a full day- depending on your pace (they are only open until 6pm).  They have a great tour with 3 stops that's included with admission or you can take the other tours that they offer for an additional cost.  Oh, and the shuttle launch experience simulator is pretty good too.  Your admission to KSC also includes entrance to the Astronaut Hall of Fame museum which is also another neat place to visit.  On shuttle launch days, KSC is closed to the public unless you have a ticket to watch the launch.  The next launch is actually tomorrow and the next one is targeted for Feb. so you should be good.


ETA:  The launch is set for the end of Nov.  If it gets delayed you may have a chance to watch it.  The tickets to see as close as possible are sold out.  Although, the next closest would be in Titusville.  If you all decide to go, get there early and expect 2 hours or more of getting out of that little town.  We went last May and it took us forever to get out.


----------



## yaytezIOA

For me it's just not worth it for the drive. A half a day when you have a full day just minutes away. But I'm not everyone.


----------



## 4monkeys

Not sure if this is the right place to ask. (if not please direct me where to ask).  My daughter is going on a wish trip in 2 weeks. Her wish is to go to WWoHP. Of course we will be doing all of it!!  My question is, how (what) does the wand thing happen???? Is it random? Can we request she picked?  What do they do?

Thanks for any info you can pass along!!


----------



## damo

4monkeys said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask. (if not please direct me where to ask).  My daughter is going on a wish trip in 2 weeks. Her wish is to go to WWoHP. Of course we will be doing all of it!!  My question is, how (what) does the wand thing happen???? Is it random? Can we request she picked?  What do they do?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can pass along!!



It is random.  You could speak to the attendant to try to arrange something.  There is an attendant standing at the door.  There are quite a few youtube videos about it.  Just do a search.


----------



## phamton

4monkeys said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask. (if not please direct me where to ask).  My daughter is going on a wish trip in 2 weeks. Her wish is to go to WWoHP. Of course we will be doing all of it!!  My question is, how (what) does the wand thing happen???? Is it random? Can we request she picked?  What do they do?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can pass along!!



Talk to Guest Services at Islands of Adventure and let them know about the wish trip.  Maybe they can help arrange something for you.


----------



## Stmako111

Okay, so here is my question, we have decided that we want to go to US/IOA kinda last minute. I am trying to decide if I should get the express add on. We will only have one day for both parks. Should we arrive at opening at one park and buy an express for the other park, or get the express for both parks? We have been to US Hollywood, so we have seen some attractions already and can miss them if needed. We will be going on a wednesday, early March.


----------



## chezdion

We are planning a trip in MArch and will be staying onsite for the last 4 days of a 9 day trip. We will probably stay at the COCOkey resort fir the first 5 days because my kids LOVEto swim. So we can get a good deal on our on site rooms with an AP and we want to go to Blueman group so we will get a discount there too....
Will an AP get us discounts on FLEX tickets??? Even if they don't I think the money we save on the room will pay for the 1 ticket to go to SeaWorld....and if we choose to go to Aquatica or Wet n Wild.
Thoughts?


----------



## yaytezIOA

Stmako111 said:


> Okay, so here is my question, we have decided that we want to go to US/IOA kinda last minute. I am trying to decide if I should get the express add on. We will only have one day for both parks. Should we arrive at opening at one park and buy an express for the other park, or get the express for both parks? We have been to US Hollywood, so we have seen some attractions already and can miss them if needed. We will be going on a wednesday, early March.



The Attractions are completely different between Ush and usf.


----------



## Metro West

chezdion said:


> Will an AP get us discounts on FLEX tickets??? Even if they don't I think the money we save on the room will pay for the 1 ticket to go to SeaWorld....and if we choose to go to Aquatica or Wet n Wild.
> Thoughts?


 No...the flex tickets are already discounted so no further discounts are available.


----------



## yaytezIOA

chezdion said:


> We are planning a trip in MArch and will be staying onsite for the last 4 days of a 9 day trip. We will probably stay at the COCOkey resort fir the first 5 days because my kids LOVEto swim. So we can get a good deal on our on site rooms with an AP and we want to go to Blueman group so we will get a discount there too....
> Will an AP get us discounts on FLEX tickets??? Even if they don't I think the money we save on the room will pay for the 1 ticket to go to SeaWorld....and if we choose to go to Aquatica or Wet n Wild.
> Thoughts?



I think you and the kids may be disappointed with CoCo Key. It's okay, but kind of a pain in the butt to get in and out of. As for waterparks...your Universal AP will get you a discount on your hotel rooms, food, Blue Man Group tickets, and Wet N Wild. If you have a family of Thrill Seekers then I would recommend Wet n Wild, but if not, then I suggest Aquatica. It's more laid back and has more for the entire family to do that isn't "OMFG THATS SCARY!" I'm a pretty adventurous guy, and there's only two or three slides at WnW that I do.


----------



## tinytreasures

newbie 
We are hoping to go in early May for my dd Make a Wish trip. We really want to hit Harry Potter since all of my kids love him. Are we nuts to even think about it with 3 kids in wheelchairs and a stroller?
Plus is there are list or book that will tell me what rides she can ride on? She can't go on anything wild she has not neck control and cant take a blow to the head.


----------



## macraven

tinytreasures said:


> newbie
> We are hoping to go in early May for my dd Make a Wish trip. We really want to hit Harry Potter since all of my kids love him. Are we nuts to even think about it with 3 kids in wheelchairs and a stroller?
> Plus is there are list or book that will tell me what rides she can ride on? She can't go on anything wild she has not neck control and cant take a blow to the head.



if you are doing Make a Wish Trip, contact guest services for more detailed information on the questions you have above.

there are special guest passes for make a wish families pertaining to rides and attractions.
it is not a free ticket into the park but somewhat along the same line of disney's gad cards.

you can call or email guest services.
they will go out of their way to help you, answer all your questions and be of service to you before you go and while you are there in their parks.

really and truly they will !
they are super stars!!


i have been on all the rides at ioa and the studios.
there are some rides that you need neck control in order to be on the ride.

strollers and w/c will not be a problem in the park or getting to the rides.

the seuss trolley ride has an elevator for those that are unable to walk up the stairs.
you have no steps at all on that ride.

for more details, contact gs.

do check out the UO website and read about the descriptions on all the rides and shows.

that way you will have a basic understanding of each ride in advance.

hope this helps you


----------



## phamton

tinytreasures said:


> newbie
> We are hoping to go in early May for my dd Make a Wish trip. We really want to hit Harry Potter since all of my kids love him. Are we nuts to even think about it with 3 kids in wheelchairs and a stroller?
> Plus is there are list or book that will tell me what rides she can ride on? She can't go on anything wild she has not neck control and cant take a blow to the head.



When you are on a Wish trip, Make a Wish will arrange for tickets and for a GAP pass.  There is also a booklet that will explain all ride restrictions.  You can get that at Guest Services which is where you will also be picking up your GAP pass.  If you would like to read the information ahead of time, go here: http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort_Information/Theme_Park_Services/ada_information.aspx and clcik on the "Rider's Guide"  which is halfway down the page.


----------



## cera624

Hi, we are making our first trip to UO & IoA this March. Me, DH, DD (almost 11), & DS (9)

1. After much research I decided that either DH or I should get an annual pass. The free parking & other discounts seem to be worth the extra cost. However, when I go online to look at the passes all the annual passes same Florida resident (which we are not). Can out of state visitors get an annual pass?

2. I have read that you have to store bags in a locker at many rides, unless you have a fanny pack. I use a messenger bag, it lays in much the same spot as a fanny pack & is not very large (holds wallet, camera, phone, & some bandaids, etc. Would I be able to wear it on the rides?

3. It will be Dh & DD will both be celebrating their b-days while we are there. Do the parks do anything special for b-days (like at Disney you can get a button/pin to wear all day & you get lots of extra attention).

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Metro West

cera624 said:


> Hi, we are making our first trip to UO & IoA this March. Me, DH, DD (almost 11), & DS (9)
> 
> 1. After much research I decided that either DH or I should get an annual pass. The free parking & other discounts seem to be worth the extra cost. However, when I go online to look at the passes all the annual passes same Florida resident (which we are not). Can out of state visitors get an annual pass?
> 
> 2. I have read that you have to store bags in a locker at many rides, unless you have a fanny pack. I use a messenger bag, it lays in much the same spot as a fanny pack & is not very large (holds wallet, camera, phone, & some bandaids, etc. Would I be able to wear it on the rides?
> 
> 3. It will be Dh & DD will both be celebrating their b-days while we are there. Do the parks do anything special for b-days (like at Disney you can get a button/pin to wear all day & you get lots of extra attention).
> 
> thanks so much in advance!


 Answers below:

1. Yes...Non residents can purchase annual passes too. Here is the link:

http://www.universalorlando.com/Tic...s.aspx?ComponentId=12956&SourcePageId=13636#8

2. You can use a fanny pack as long as it doesn't impede the restraints from closing. I always wear cargo shorts with lots of pockets so I don't have to fool with it. If your bag has an over the shoulder strap, you will probably be denied boarding until it's stowed in a locker.

3. You can go to Guest Services and get a birthday sticker. There is nothing like a button that Disney gives you but I would imagine the TMs will say something if they see your sticker.


----------



## Harry Potter

I have a question rergarding music in Islands of Adventure.

I have the 1999 soundtrack but I REALLY REALLY NEED to know what is the title of the track playing in the start of this YouTube video below from 00.10 onwards:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF_TQIKxvbE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

It is NOT Call to Adventure, or Ocean Trader Market. It seems to be a mix of them both, but it is NOT on any of the soundtrack albums (unless I have just missed it).

I get goosebumps when hear the music in that video ^ it reminds me why I just love the whole atmosphere of Universal Orlando.

Please can somebody help me!!

P.S. is there anywhere where I can download onride audio from IOA rides for my iPod?


----------



## mollyski

Hi guys, thanks for all the great info....could someone tell me how big is IOA?  Is it about the size of magic kingdom or bigger like animal kingdom?  I'm trying to get a sense of how much walking there would be fir the kids(2,5,8) to go to WWoHP and back around the whole park. I've been looking for the info but couldn't find it so I came to the expets here!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## phamton

Metro West said:


> Size? Hmmm...I would say IOA is bigger than the MK but smaller than Epcot. I'm not really sure how to compare the parks. It's a fair amount of walking though.



I read this on another site and it looks pretty accurate.

Islands of Adventure is 110 acres, Universal Studios Florida is 125 acres (compared to 107 acres, 300, 154, and 500 acres for the four Disney World parks.)


----------



## Metro West

phamton said:


> Islands of Adventure is 110 acres, Universal Studios Florida is 125 acres (compared to 107 acres, 300, 154, and 500 acres for the four Disney World parks.)


 Cool...but which Disney park is what size? I'm guessing Epcot is 300 and AK is 500.


----------



## phamton

Metro West said:


> Cool...but which Disney park is what size? I'm guessing Epcot is 300 and AK is 500.



Magic Kingdom - 107 acres
Epcot - 305 acres
Disney's Hollywood Studios - 135 acres
Disney's Animal Kingdom - 410 acres (500 including parking lots)
Disney's Typhoon Lagoon - 56 acres (this may include parking lots)
Disney's Blizzard Beach - 66 acres (this may include parking lots)
Downtown Disney - 120 acres (this may include parking lots)
Pleasure Island - 8 acres
ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex - 220 acres


----------



## melissapealo

My 10 year old son is very interested in wrestling. I've seen that TNA is filmed at Universal and it says to be there an hour before doors open for good seats. Has anyone been to the TNA? I'm just wondering how busy it actually gets. If we are an hour early will be certain to get a seat or should we be there even earlier?


----------



## cheap traveler

I wonder if anyone can point me to a place where I can find out what shops will give me the 10% discount on merchandise with an annual pass?

My #1 question is if I will be able to get a discount on a wand. But I also have other things to pick up too - I'm leaving my kids home so I will be in big trouble if they don't get something 

I'm a newbie, so please be elaborate in descriptions LOL!


----------



## damo

Yes the wands and just about all merchandise has the discount.


----------



## mesaboy2

I have a couple of AP questions for the experts--you know who you are!  

Here are my particulars:

* Purchased 1 Preferred AP and 2 FL Power APs using FlexPay on 9/3/2010
* Last scheduled and intended monthly payment for all 3 APs is 8/3/2011
* Activated at first use all 3 APs on 10/29/2010

Q1.  If I am only interested in the initial 12-month payment and use of my APs, when should I contact Universal to cancel?  By reading the terms, my assumption is 8/4/2011--is this correct?  The terms also say 'in writing'--really?  They're not talking about snail-mail, are they?

Q2.  Am I also correct to assume that my APs are still valid until 10/29/2011, even though I cancel any renewal payments on them on 8/4/2011?

Q3.  Also assuming my APs are valid until 10/29, I am still eligible for AP discounts for a potential trip in September 2011, yes?

I am a Universal convert, but I got AP vouchers this past Christmas to that other place and can't bring myself to justify financially having APs to both simultaneously.  I promise I'll be back!

Thanks in advance for your help....


----------



## phamton

mesaboy2 said:


> I have a couple of AP questions for the experts--you know who you are!
> 
> Here are my particulars:
> 
> * Purchased 1 Preferred AP and 2 FL Power APs using FlexPay on 9/3/2010
> * Last scheduled and intended monthly payment for all 3 APs is 8/3/2011
> * Activated at first use all 3 APs on 10/29/2010
> 
> Q1.  If I am only interested in the initial 12-month payment and use of my APs, when should I contact Universal to cancel?  By reading the terms, my assumption is 8/4/2011--is this correct?  The terms also say 'in writing'--really?  They're not talking about snail-mail, are they?
> 
> *No there is a form you can fill out at Guest Services to cancel the Flex-Pay.  You need to do it 30 days before your contract ends.*
> 
> Q2.  Am I also correct to assume that my APs are still valid until 10/29/2011, even though I cancel any renewal payments on them on 8/4/2011?
> 
> *  Yes. you are correct*
> 
> Q3.  Also assuming my APs are valid until 10/29, I am still eligible for AP discounts for a potential trip in September 2011, yes?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> I am a Universal convert, but I got AP vouchers this past Christmas to that other place and can't bring myself to justify financially having APs to both simultaneously.  I promise I'll be back!



*  You better...we know where you live*


----------



## macraven

phamton said:


> *  You better...we know where you live*


----------



## DL50Cruiser

Is there a link for transportation services?


----------



## damo

DL50Cruiser said:


> Is there a link for transportation services?



There is an entire sticky for transportation.


----------



## Emjay0074

Hi- have a few questions- thanks for any help you can give me! Know there's a lot of WDW background info here, but doing both this trip. And leaving in a week, so kind of panicking and thought I'd just post my questions.....

1 day or 2 at US? What are the best days- W-Sat?  I'm thinking W, Th?

Where is the best place to get tickets if we are planning on doing WDW and US?  I was going to go to AAA, that's where we've always gone, but saw someone mention Costco on here, and we are members.  

Some background:

We are going Spring Break week so crowded.
Staying off site pool home.
Kids are 15,14,12,9.
Trip is a surprise, so can't discuss options with kids.

I'm arriving 6pm Sunday w/kids, DH pm Monday.  



We have been to WDW twice, and there is a lot we feel we could skip this time-Sit down meals (cause of pool house), shows, we are pretty much into the big thrill rides, and fireworks, and anything else would be fine, but not necesarry, except my ADR bkfst at 1900 PF. So Monday, Tuesday out for US.  

We would like some downtime, but we are the kind of people that are like let's go go go and get it all done.  We are here, we can rest at home, who knows when we'll be back?  We go to the beach every July with extended family, and all we do is veg on the beach every day.  We are very boring beach people, we do nothing else, no going out to dinner, no watersports, just the beach.  We are like Manic Depressive vacationers- between our go go go at WDW and our vegging on the beach! 

So knowing that- we are thinking early 2 days at US, and then down time or doing something in the evening off site of both parks 

OR- 1 day at US cram it all in, and then the rest of the time some kind of park hopper pass that we can do WDW early and late the rest of the days and spread it out.  We would like to do one of the water parks because we've never done one.  

Any suggestions about what tickets to get?  5 day park hopper for WDW?  And 2 day for US?    

I hope I'm making some sense.....Thank you!


----------



## Metro West

During Spring Break it will be nearly impossible to do everything in both parks in a single day so you should plan on two full days. Try to stay away from weekends if possible...although most days will be very busy. Get there early and do as much as you can before the bulk of the crowds arrive. 

I would recommend purchasing your tickets on the Universal website and either choosing print at home or electronic pickup. This will save time by not having to wait in the long ticket lines. Print at home tickets will be the sheets of paper and those WILL be your park tickets. If you don't want to carry around the paper, you can opt for the electronic pickup option. You will pick up your tickets at the ticket kiosks in front of either park. You will need your confirmation number and the credit card used. The "regular" sized tickets will print out and you can go directly to the gate. There is rarely a line and it's very easy to do.


----------



## Emjay0074

ok thank you- just the advice I needed...so 2 days it will be.  So there is no discount/advantage to getting them somewhere else right?


----------



## Metro West

Emjay0074 said:


> ok thank you- just the advice I needed...so 2 days it will be.  So there is no discount/advantage to getting them somewhere else right?


 You can purchase discounted tickets at several places (UndercoverTourist.com and Costco have discounted tickets). I don't know what the discounts are so I can't tell you how much you'd save by going that route.


----------



## Emjay0074

Hello again-another ?  We are seriously pondering doing Universal in a one day-do it or die- day, adding their express option if we need to.  Can you use the express option at all the qualifying rides?  Or only a certain amount?  

 If we decide to do this and fail, we can add on to our ticket like at disney right?  Is there a big charge for this, or is it the same as doing the 2 day?


----------



## Harry Potter

Don't want to start a new thread in case I alarm people, but I was wondering about the possibility of alligators in the waterways? Is there storm drains exiting into the waterways?


----------



## phamton

I've never seen an alligator in the waterways and never heard of any at either Universal or Islands of Adventure.  There was a black bear once at one of the onsite hotels swimming pools though.


----------



## Bluer101

phamton said:


> I've never seen an alligator in the waterways and never heard of any at either Universal or Islands of Adventure.  There was a black bear once at one of the onsite hotels swimming pools though.


----------



## Harry Potter

phamton said:


> I've never seen an alligator in the waterways and never heard of any at either Universal or Islands of Adventure.  There was a black bear once at one of the onsite hotels swimming pools though.



Are you pulling my leg? Black bears do not live in the tropics, surely? I thought bears in the US were more northern such as Washington, Montana, North Dakota, and the other border states. Maybe it was a captive from a nearby zoo and escaped?


----------



## Metro West

Harry Potter said:


> Are you pulling my leg? Black bears do not live in the tropics, surely? I thought bears in the US were more northern such as Washington, Montana, North Dakota, and the other border states. Maybe it was a captive from a nearby zoo and escaped?


 We have all kinds of animals living in FL...some good and some bad. Bears are everywhere.


----------



## Metro West

Harry Potter said:


> But that brings me to my next question. Orlando was recently named as the most dangerous city in the United States in terms of street crime and serious gang violence. How bad would you say it really is from a resident's point of view, and are these so-called gangs a big threat to tourists?


 I don't go along with that distinction of Orlando being the most dangerous city. Most of the crimes in the rougher parts of town are drug related and a good many of them are personal crimes. Tourists are at risk because it's just the nature of being in a strange place and not knowing what to do or not to do. If you use your common sense and don't flash large amounts of cash or property you should be fine. Staying on I-Drive isn't dangerous...I did it many times as a tourist before moving here. I drive through the Parramore area of the city going to and from work and I have no fears of anything happening. Remember...most crimes happen in the wee hours of the morning. If you don't put yourself in a dangerous position, you won't have any problems.

That's my opinion.


----------



## phamton

Harry Potter said:


> Are you pulling my leg? Black bears do not live in the tropics, surely? I thought bears in the US were more northern such as Washington, Montana, North Dakota, and the other border states. Maybe it was a captive from a nearby zoo and escaped?


  There are several articles about the bear spotted swimming at the Hard Rock hotel pool but this one gave a little more info on native bears in the Orlando area: http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/may/28/281455/bear-spotted-hard-rock-pool-orlando/


----------



## macraven

phamton said:


> There are several articles about the bear spotted swimming at the Hard Rock hotel pool but this one gave a little more info on native bears in the Orlando area: http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/may/28/281455/bear-spotted-hard-rock-pool-orlando/



i was going to post earlier but got stuck on the tv show, Dr G, medical examiner, autopsy.

don't laugh.
the show is kewl.

yea, i heard about the bear in the hrh pool sometime back.
everyone was yaking about it when it happened.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> i was going to post earlier but got stuck on the tv show, Dr G, medical examiner, autopsy.


 Dr. G is affiliated with Orlando Regional Healthcare which is who I work for. Her office used to be right around the corner from my office and she would frequently have lunch at the restaurant in the building. Since she moved the office, we don't see her very often.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Dr. G is affiliated with Orlando Regional Healthcare which is who I work for. Her office used to be right around the corner from my office and she would frequently have lunch at the restaurant in the building. Since she moved the office, we don't see her very often.



i'm impressed!!
she is so kewl.


the only well known person i met has been bozo the clown and oprah.


----------



## mesaboy2

macraven said:


> the only well known person i met has been bozo the clown and oprah.



Were they appearing together?


----------



## PiratesGirl

I'm sure this question was asked already somewhere but I have not been able to find it so here goes... I know Disney allows drinks & outside food into the park but is it okay to take bottled water into IOA? What about food? I'm not taking a cooler just a backpack. Thanks!


----------



## damo

PiratesGirl said:


> I'm sure this question was asked already somewhere but I have not been able to find it so here goes... I know Disney allows drinks & outside food into the park but is it okay to take bottled water into IOA? What about food? I'm not taking a cooler just a backpack. Thanks!



Yes, this is no problem.


----------



## Harry Potter

Does Dragon Challenge have an on-ride photo?

What about Cat in the Hat?

Shame that Spider-man doesn't. I would love to have a memento of me on that ride. Did it so many times last summer. Will do so again this year too! 

So as far as I'm aware, Forbidden Journey, River Adventure, Ripsaw Falls, and Hulk have onride photos at IOA, but no other rides?

Universal are really missing a trick here aren't they? They could even add one to Doctor Doom. I'm sure some people would buy them.


----------



## Bluer101

Harry Potter said:


> Does Dragon Challenge have an on-ride photo?
> 
> What about Cat in the Hat?
> 
> Shame that Spider-man doesn't. I would love to have a memento of me on that ride. Did it so many times last summer. Will do so again this year too!
> 
> So as far as I'm aware, Forbidden Journey, River Adventure, Ripsaw Falls, and Hulk have onride photos at IOA, but no other rides?
> 
> Universal are really missing a trick here aren't they? They could even add one to Doctor Doom. I'm sure some people would buy them.



Thats all of them for IOA. I don't buy them but I love making funny faces for the camera.


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> Does Dragon Challenge have an on-ride photo?
> 
> What about Cat in the Hat?
> 
> Shame that Spider-man doesn't. I would love to have a memento of me on that ride. Did it so many times last summer. Will do so again this year too!
> 
> So as far as I'm aware, Forbidden Journey, River Adventure, Ripsaw Falls, and Hulk have onride photos at IOA, but no other rides?
> 
> Universal are really missing a trick here aren't they? They could even add one to Doctor Doom. I'm sure some people would buy them.



In the shop across the street from the Spiderman ride, there is a spiderman store.  Spiderman himself will pose with you in there and you can have your picture taken.


----------



## macraven

harry potter said:


> does dragon challenge have an on-ride photo?
> 
> What about cat in the hat?
> 
> Shame that spider-man doesn't. I would love to have a memento of me on that ride. Did it so many times last summer. Will do so again this year too!
> 
> so as far as i'm aware, forbidden journey, river adventure, ripsaw falls, and hulk have onride photos at ioa, but no other rides?
> 
> Universal are really missing a trick here aren't they? They could even add one to doctor doom. I'm sure some people would buy them.



mib


----------



## xApril

Harry Potter said:


> No, no, no, I'm not at all interested in character poses. I just want the on-ride mementos. Oh well, still enough of them for me to collect I suppose: 4 in IOA and I think 2 in USF (although I didn't do too much at USF last year due to wanting to be in WWoHP all the time).
> 
> The 2 I can think of in USF are ROTM and MIB.
> 
> Nothing for Simpsons, HRRR, E.T... Universal are losing so much money here it's unbelievable.


Rockit has one.


----------



## Harry Potter

Thanks XApril.

Can someone tell me where is the first place I can buy at Universal Lanyard for my keycard?

Last year I didn't bother with one, but I want one this year for ease of use and for the souvenir.

I know I can get them at CityWalk and in the parks, but what about the RPR giftshop?

Anyone?


----------



## damo

Harry Potter said:


> Thanks XApril.
> 
> Can someone tell me where is the first place I can buy at Universal Lanyard for my keycard?
> 
> Last year I didn't bother with one, but I want one this year for ease of use and for the souvenir.
> 
> I know I can get them at CityWalk and in the parks, but what about the RPR giftshop?
> 
> Anyone?



yes, they sell some at the giftshops in RPR


----------



## yaytezIOA

Harry Potter said:


> I noticed on the official park opening hours site, that on Thursday 2 June, 2011, BOTH parks shut at 19.00hrs.
> 
> I presume this must be for some kind of function or event, but who the hell would hire out both parks at the same time? Bit greedy?
> 
> Otherwise, it just means Universal are closing early for no reason, which seems strange. 7pm is WAY too early to shut 1 park IMO, but BOTH at 7pm?!


Unlike Disney universal and seaworld are near residential areas. School is still in session until June 10th so they must adhere to noise ordinances and such. This is why youll see them both close early. Not a greed issue


----------



## Metro West

Harry Potter said:


> I noticed on the official park opening hours site, that on Thursday 2 June, 2011, BOTH parks shut at 19.00hrs.
> 
> I presume this must be for some kind of function or event, but who the hell would hire out both parks at the same time? Bit greedy?
> 
> Otherwise, it just means Universal are closing early for no reason, which seems strange. 7pm is WAY too early to shut 1 park IMO, but BOTH at 7pm?!
> 
> Anyway, this day will have to be my Disney day (DHS). I canstill go to IOA for early entry and do things I want, but by lunchtime I want to be on my way to DHS. Can't really go any earlier to DHS because I want to be there for Fantasmic at 9pm, and there's simply not enough to do to warrant walking around for 12hrs at that park - even with the new Star Tours!


 I'm thinking it's some kind of private/hard ticket event that night. Just guessing of course.


----------



## Harry Potter

Metro West said:


> I'm thinking it's some kind of private/hard ticket event that night. Just guessing of course.



lol, forgive me if I'm wrong, but you seemed a little sarcastic in that post.

Am I forgetting a big event? It's not Deathly Hallows premiere night, and I seriously can't think of what else it could be. Summer concert series perhaps? But still no need to close BOTH parks at the same time, or that early.


----------



## Metro West

Harry Potter said:


> lol, forgive me if I'm wrong, but you seemed a little sarcastic in that post.
> 
> Am I forgetting a big event? It's not Deathly Hallows premiere night, and I seriously can't think of what else it could be. Summer concert series perhaps? But still no need to close BOTH parks at the same time, or that early.


 Sorry...didn't mean to sound sarcastic. I was just guessing as to why both parks would be closing early. The summer concerts are only at the Studios and they are included in the park admission. They would not close early for the concerts. I still think it's some kind of private affair.


----------



## macraven

i've experienced that before.
this is not the first time both parks have been closed at a certain time.

the parks both closed early as a corporation bought the park out for the evening when i was there.


it has happened before and never really advertised what company is holding the event until close to that date.



Metro West sarcastic..........

oh my.
he is just the opposite of that!


when i read his reply post, it didn't come across to me in any rude way.
he stated 'he was guessing' why the parks were closed early that date.


----------



## yaytezIOA

No...the area around Universal is very much dictated by the school calendar in Orange County. The parks close early that day because school will still be in session until June 8th. It's like that all the time until school ends. Then it will go into the later times. Take a drive around the park, it's literally in the middle of a neighborhood. 
It's possible there is a corporate event scheduled, but not likely.


----------



## Harry Potter

Just noticed some good-ish deals for RPR over xmas or new year.

I think I will have to plan for New Year (Dec 30-Jan 3, just 4 nights) rather than Xmas, as I don't think my parents would ever forgive me if I went to Florida for Xmas instead of being with them. 

Has anyone ever stayed at UOR over Xmas or new year? How busy is it in resort hotels (I imagine VERY busy, but prices are cheap suprisingly, so who knows)? Is IOA packed on Xmas day or new years day?


----------



## macraven

Harry Potter said:


> Just noticed some good-ish deals for RPR over xmas or new year.
> 
> I think I will have to plan for New Year (Dec 30-Jan 3, just 4 nights) rather than Xmas, as I don't think my parents would ever forgive me if I went to Florida for Xmas instead of being with them.
> 
> Has anyone ever stayed at UOR over Xmas or new year? How busy is it in resort hotels (I imagine VERY busy, but prices are cheap suprisingly, so who knows)? Is IOA packed on Xmas day or new years day?



from what i have read over the years, from Christmas on, it is crowded in the parks thru new years eve.

i wouldn't think you will encounter large crowds for the january dates but think dec 30 and 31st would be very crowded.


----------



## musicmagic

1st of all thanks for all the info given here (though I have not been able to read all).I m travelling to Orlado for 1st time with my hubby and kids 4 and 6 on 12th June.Staying onsite HTL for 3 days.2 days in Shereton.2 days in another HTL (yet to book).

My questions:
1.Cheapest way to reach HTL from Apt for 4 of us.
2.My kids are grown up for strollers but they do get tired very soon.Should I carry strollers for both?
3.Food-I believe food will be expensive in the hotel and parks.Where to eat?
4.Besides both the parks, what all are not to miss places in Orlado?
5.Anything special happening between 12th Jun-18th Jun.
6.Where I can get best rates for blue man show?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DanieBrink

Hi

I am from South Africa and will visit Orlando in November this year.  I have booked accomodation in Disney Pop Century Resort, but are planning to visit Universal Studios (Island of Adventures).

I briefly scanned these boards but cannot find posts about the fastest and most cost effective way of transport between Disneyworld and Universal Studios.  

Can someone here please point me in the right direction?

Thank you
Daniel


----------



## damo

DanieBrink said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from South Africa and will visit Orlando in November this year.  I have booked accomodation in Disney Pop Century Resort, but are planning to visit Universal Studios (Island of Adventures).
> 
> I briefly scanned these boards but cannot find posts about the fastest and most cost effective way of transport between Disneyworld and Universal Studios.
> 
> Can someone here please point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thank you
> Daniel



there is a sticky a couple of threads under this one.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2494908


----------



## damo

musicmagic said:


> 1st of all thanks for all the info given here (though I have not been able to read all).I m travelling to Orlado for 1st time with my hubby and kids 4 and 6 on 12th June.Staying onsite HTL for 3 days.2 days in Shereton.2 days in another HTL (yet to book).
> 
> My questions:
> 1.Cheapest way to reach HTL from Apt for 4 of us.
> 2.My kids are grown up for strollers but they do get tired very soon.Should I carry strollers for both?
> 3.Food-I believe food will be expensive in the hotel and parks.Where to eat?
> 4.Besides both the parks, what all are not to miss places in Orlado?
> 5.Anything special happening between 12th Jun-18th Jun.
> 6.Where I can get best rates for blue man show?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Which hotel?  A cab or limo is most reasonable.  There is a transportation sticky above.    There is a food sticky...http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2494908


----------



## musicmagic

damo said:


> Which hotel?  A cab or limo is most reasonable.  There is a transportation sticky above.    There is a food sticky....



LOwes Portofino.
TRansportation-Figured out!Going for rent a car!

Another question:When we are staying at onsite HTL, do we still pay for some attractions like Day in park with barney,Fear Factor etc or is it all included?

Also, where to get cheapest tickets for Blueman show?


----------



## Metro West

musicmagic said:


> Another question:When we are staying at onsite HTL, do we still pay for some attractions like Day in park with barney,Fear Factor etc or is it all included?


 All those attractions are included in your theme park admission.


----------



## macraven

there is a parking fee for cars at UO. (unless you have the UO ap)

check the UO website for the price of BMG tickets.

don't rush off and buy them now.

wait and see if any promos come up for those tickets.


i bought tickets 3 days before i went to see them last time.
glad i did as i got a promo for half price of my tickets.


----------



## musicmagic

I m a 1st timer so please bear with me for all the questions!

1.We are getting 3 nght in Lowes Portofino with 2 days park hopper passes (its a prize).
Should we buy the pass for the last day? or 2 days will be good enough for each park and we keep 3rd day for city walk,blue man show.....
If we have to buy for 3rd day,how much is the cheapest 1 day pass. 

2.Which one 1st IOA or US?

3.What to u guys do after u get wet on the water rides?Do u carry towels?

4.Checklist:what all to carry in the parks?So far I have:
a)Strollers    b)Camera   c)water& munchies  d)Rain coats  e)Suncream n Hats 

5.My heart sinks on big rides  (Although I m telling myself to atleast try atleast one of the coasters).Which ones are most severe?


----------



## Harry Potter

Still at rpr but I have one question which I will follow up when I get back home

What does it take to be a universal tm? What pay? Students? Work placement?

Most tms are very young or mature ppl, which means the pay isn't very good.

All those young guys and gals on hulk (ride ops), what will they be doing in 6 months time? I can't imagine they would still be working at ioa. It seems like a student stop gap job.

Do they study full time while they are working? Must be hard to mix it all together.

Anyone know the kind of shifts, hours, for tms?


----------



## xApril

Harry Potter said:


> Still at rpr but I have one question which I will follow up when I get back home
> 
> What does it take to be a universal tm? What pay? Students? Work placement?
> 
> Most tms are very young or mature ppl, which means the pay isn't very good.
> 
> All those young guys and gals on hulk (ride ops), what will they be doing in 6 months time? I can't imagine they would still be working at ioa. It seems like a student stop gap job.
> 
> Do they study full time while they are working? Must be hard to mix it all together.
> 
> Anyone know the kind of shifts, hours, for tms?


The shifts can vary based on your availability. 

I am just now finishing high school (graduation tomorrow, yay!) and throughout the school year, I just worked weekends with the occasional Friday night shift. They are very good about working with you.

I have a friend that is studying hospitality and totally finds the time to work, go to the parks, and do her schoolwork. It's just about time management.


----------



## edamethyst

1st of all thanks for all the info given here (though I have not been able to read all).I m travelling to Orlado for 1st time with my hubby and kids 4 and 6 on 12th June.Staying onsite HTL for 3 days.2 days in Shereton.2 days in another HTL (yet to book).

My questions:
1.Cheapest way to reach HTL from Apt for 4 of us. 
We've used Payless Transportation- seem to be the cheapest
2.My kids are grown up for strollers but they do get tired very soon.Should I carry strollers for both?
go back to your hotel and swim in afternoon and let them relax, it'll be so hot in parks you'll be glad too.
3.Food-I believe food will be expensive in the hotel and parks.Where to eat?
dr. suess world has good prices on meals.
4.Besides both the parks, what all are not to miss places in Orlado?
Sea World and Discovery Cove
5.Anything special happening between 12th Jun-18th Jun.
Not sure
6.Where I can get best rates for blue man show?
Not sure

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

edamethyst said:


> 1st of all thanks for all the info given here (though I have not been able to read all).I m travelling to Orlado for 1st time with my hubby and kids 4 and 6 on 12th June.Staying onsite HTL for 3 days.2 days in Shereton.2 days in another HTL (yet to book).
> 
> My questions:
> 1.Cheapest way to reach HTL from Apt for 4 of us.
> We've used Payless Transportation- seem to be the cheapest
> 2.My kids are grown up for strollers but they do get tired very soon.Should I carry strollers for both?
> go back to your hotel and swim in afternoon and let them relax, it'll be so hot in parks you'll be glad too.
> 3.Food-I believe food will be expensive in the hotel and parks.Where to eat?
> dr. suess world has good prices on meals.
> 4.Besides both the parks, what all are not to miss places in Orlado?
> Sea World and Discovery Cove
> 5.Anything special happening between 12th Jun-18th Jun.
> Not sure
> 6.Where I can get best rates for blue man show?
> Not sure
> 
> Thanks in advance!



#1.
if you try murray hill transportation, you might do better than payless.
not familiar with payless but murray hill will price match and sometimes go under the competitors.  just tell them what your rate is with another company and list the website or email to confirm your ressie.

#2.
even some adults get tired in the florida sun and walking around the parks.
take one stroller for the little.
if you don't use it, you can at least pile your belongings in it so you don't have to carry a bag with you.

it's like having car insurance.
you have it when you need it.

if you need 2 strollers, rent one there.

#3.
check out the food/menu stickies for food and prices.
some of the places have huge offerings and the kids can share.
thinking of blondies home made sandwiches and subs.
in city walk for an evening cheap meal, there is the whopper bar, panda and moe.  not at a bad price either.

look at the menus and that can help you decide.
at monsters cafe and louies, you can get a whole pie and it comes out cheaper than buying separate.
louie's is a lot better than monsters.......just an opinion.

buy one mug, make it a cheap one that sells for $6.99.
if you have the AAA card, show it and get 10% discount on all food, beverage and merchandise in the park and city walk.  not all carts accept AAA though.

buy the one mug and drink and then get refills ...cheap...for the rest of the vacation at UO.
btw, the mugs are valid for your entire life.
i kid you not.
i have been taking my mug back with me since the 1990's......and get the refill price.

#4.
the kids might like to explore "Old Town" in kississmee..sp..
seaworld, wet and wild, ripleys believe it or not, dinner show such as Medieval Times.  you can find discount coupons for that show and others in the local brochures at denny's, car rental places, resturaunts outside the parks, etc.

#5.
since June 18th is the one year anniversary of the opening of parry hotter, i would avoid that park, IOA, that day.
i have heard rumors that the stars will make an appearance there.
also heard rumors of groups attending that park in case the stars appear.

if you plan to do UO on that date, stick with the studio side.

#6.
check the blue man group website.
they have their promos going on there.
last year i got a rate of $29 for a show at their office window.
seats were available and bmg wanted more in the audience.
if you have students, an id could bring you a lower everyday price.
google to find the discounts for bmg.


if you have AAA or the equvilent, you can get discounts of 10% on merch, food and beverages in the UO parks, City Walk, and shows that are on the main drag.

some resturaunts honor AAA for discounts.
if you don't see the AAA emblem in the window when you walk in, ask about it.

i'm talking about off site places for the AAA discount 


i know you will have an awesome trip!
come back after it and let us know how it went.


----------



## Harry Potter

A great 17 minute walkthru video of IOA, probably the best video I have seen of its kind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baAVd1vK2W4

Not my video obviously, my camcorder is too cheap to get this kind of HD quality.


----------



## Harry Potter

I saw a video on YouTube recently of a guy who went up the bridge in Port of Entry (the one with The Adventure Begins on it). He said he just walked up through green gates called Navigator's Club and started filming. Navigator's Club I believe is just a sign for theming in Port of Entry to make it look authentic, and not a real club of any kind.

Anyone know of this bridge? Obviously I know the bridge itself  but do you know if it's actually publically accessible? I thought it was just for staff.

Here is his video. I can safely say it is one place in IOA I have never set foot on:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHpwGSa_Zxk


----------



## Metro West

That's not a public area.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Does any one have photos of the maps? I am looking for ones like WDW has with Restroom marked on them to put on my touring cards. 

Thank you,
BigMommaMouse


----------



## Metro West

BigMommaMouse said:


> Does any one have photos of the maps? I am looking for ones like WDW has with Restroom marked on them to put on my touring cards.
> 
> Thank you,
> BigMommaMouse


 The restrooms are clearly marked on the maps but I don't have any pictures of them.


----------



## Sbunit

If I'm a hotel guest (loew's royal pacific) will I be able to use my included express pass on Forbidden Journey and Rip-ride-rocket?  I know the express pass the general public purchases excludes these rides?  Is that the case for resort guests too?  Thanks


----------



## macraven

Sbunit said:


> If I'm a hotel guest (loew's royal pacific) will I be able to use my included express pass on Forbidden Journey and Rip-ride-rocket?  I know the express pass the general public purchases excludes these rides?  Is that the case for resort guests too?  Thanks



FJ does not have an express line.

it doesn't matter if you are an onsite hotel guest.

there are a few more rides that onsite guests can not use their hotel card for the express line.


----------



## mesaboy2

macraven said:


> FJ does not have an express line.
> 
> it doesn't matter if you are an onsite hotel guest.
> 
> *there are a few more rides that onsite guests can not use their hotel card for the express line.*



For PP, the rides that do not take Express are FJ and Pteranadon Flyers at IoA, and Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit at the Studios.  It's worth noting that Ollivander's also does not take Express.


----------



## ejhernandez

Thanks for the great info!

Got a ? and ur thread seems the best to answer it

What time can we expect to see the Superheros drive up and meet and greet at IOA Marvels?

Seems like a minimal ?, but we have 2 boys that are superhero freaks(plus my husband) dont wanna miss out 

Thanks again for all ur great input!
Liz


----------



## Metro West

ejhernandez said:


> What time can we expect to see the Superheros drive up and meet and greet at IOA Marvels?
> 
> Seems like a minimal ?, but we have 2 boys that are superhero freaks(plus my husband) dont wanna miss out
> 
> Thanks again for all ur great input!
> Liz


 The Superheroes come out at different times throughout the day so check the park map for times since they vary by day and park hours.


----------



## ejhernandez

Thanks, I just wanted to plan in more detail, kinda have somewhat of a schedule before we enter park. Really dont know if to start with HP than go to Marvel or the other way around. Since Marvel is more of a priority for my family. Going Sept. 10...Is there any place I can view schedule before hand?

Thanks Again!
Liz


----------



## Metro West

ejhernandez said:


> Thanks, I just wanted to plan in more detail, kinda have somewhat of a schedule before we enter park. Really dont know if to start with HP than go to Marvel or the other way around. Since Marvel is more of a priority for my family. Going Sept. 10...Is there any place I can view schedule before hand?
> 
> Thanks Again!
> Liz


  Doubtful...again the times change based on park hours but they are clearly marked on the park maps. If you are going for WWoHP, I would start there and then head over to Marvel and then back to WWoHP towards the end of the day.


----------



## orlandofanboy13

brookelizabeth said:


> Newbie here!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are tossing around the idea of extending our November trip a few days to take advantage of the 7 day, unlimited deal that is going on, but I'm totally clueless on a few things-and so far all the research I have done hasn't answered my 2 top questions:
> 
> First, there is baby swap at IOA and US, correct?
> Second, we are needing to be pretty cheap-so I am thinking offsite (though I haven't researched this yet) - do any of the offsite hotels have shuttles to the parks?
> 
> I'm sure I have a million more questions...sorry if these have already been asked-haven't had a chance to read through this whole thing yet.





Yes there are baby swaps but only on certain rides but they are at both parks.

Second part...yes they do have shuttles taking you to the theme parks..for FREE!!! I would reccommend staying at the DoubleTree right across from the  park entrance. If there is anything else just send me a message.


----------



## SparklyDiva

hi - new to this discussion and hope I didn't miss the answer to my question somewhere:

DH and I are planning to spend the Wednesday of our upcoming trip at IOA after we visit KSC for a few morning hours.  My question is does USO/IOA offer a discounted admission price for say, after 2:00pm?  I had a webpage that I found through google bookmarked back in the early spring that offered $60 tickets after 2:00 but when I went back to that bookmark the offer was gone and I'd really like to try and save some money on the tickets since we will not be able to spend the entire day there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Metro West

SparklyDiva said:


> hi - new to this discussion and hope I didn't miss the answer to my question somewhere:
> 
> DH and I are planning to spend the Wednesday of our upcoming trip at IOA after we visit KSC for a few morning hours.  My question is does USO/IOA offer a discounted admission price for say, after 2:00pm?  I had a webpage that I found through google bookmarked back in the early spring that offered $60 tickets after 2:00 but when I went back to that bookmark the offer was gone and I'd really like to try and save some money on the tickets since we will not be able to spend the entire day there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Hello and welcome! Universal no longer offers discounted tickets for admission in the afternoon.


----------



## englishrose47

I have a question regarding Special Needs folks !! I am planning on taking a party of 8 of them with a co-escort next year !!I would love to do HP FJ but if some don't want to would we be allowed to do like a baby swap???


----------



## Metro West

englishrose47 said:


> I have a question regarding Special Needs folks !! I am planning on taking a party of 8 of them with a co-escort next year !!I would love to do HP FJ but if some don't want to would we be allowed to do like a baby swap???


 Your best bet would be to talk to Guest Services about the GAC cards prior to arriving. I think it would work better than baby swap.


----------



## macraven

I loveStitchnippyjon said:


> I confess I have not read through all 16 pages, so I apologize if this has been asked/answered!
> 6 years ago while on an extended Disney trip, DH and I purchased "2-day/2-park" tickets. Unfortunately, on our first day we got a bit of food poisoning and never used day #2.
> Do these 2-day passes ever expire? I really thought that they were non-expiring; perhaps that has changed in the last six years?
> If day #2 is still good, do the tix HAVE to be used for the other park &/or Cityscape or can we return to the same park as last time?
> DH is going to be in Orlando for a business trip for a couple of weeks and thought he could go to Universal on weekends.
> Thanks!




i don't remember the set up from 6 years back but do know that some of the 2 day, 2 park tickets are still valid after you have used one day of them.

with the 2 day, 2 park tickets, you can use them for one park or both.
you are not tied into using them for both parks.
if you want to go to the park you last used them, you can.

many will buy the hoppers/2 day park, in order to save money than buying two different one day/ one park tickets

contact guest services when you are there and they can verify the pass.

some years back some friends bought the 2 day passes and saved the second day for another year.

i still have day tickets from 1996 that are valid.
i checked them at guest services a few years ago.


----------



## I loveStitchnippyjon

Thank you, Macraven. You were very helpful!


----------



## macraven

glad to help


----------



## MMitchell29

Hello all, I am planning a quick get away trip to Universal for Oct 6-10 I know that they will be having HHN so do you think this is a good time to go? Im not looking to go to HHN my kids are young so i was just looking for a nice get away from home for a couple days.


----------



## macraven

if you plan to stay on site for those dates, make your reservation soon.


----------



## MMitchell29

macraven said:


> if you plan to stay on site for those dates, make your reservation soon.



 Not staying on site. This is a quick budget trip just looking for crowd levels


----------



## Metro West

MMitchell29 said:


> Not staying on site. This is a quick budget trip just looking for crowd levels


 Crowds are not bad in October so no real worries there. However...HP will still be busy and the Studios will be more crowded in the afternoons as the people for HHN begin to arrive. Otherwise...nothing too bad.


----------



## MMitchell29

Metro West said:


> Crowds are not bad in October so no real worries there. However...HP will still be busy and the Studios will be more crowded in the afternoons as the people for HHN begin to arrive. Otherwise...nothing too bad.



 Thanks Metro, so if you were me and had friday,sat and sunday to go to the parks how would you do this considering HHN


----------



## Metro West

MMitchell29 said:


> Thanks Metro, so if you were me and had friday,sat and sunday to go to the parks how would you do this considering HHN


 Just avoid the Studios after about 3:30pm or so. CityWalk will also be very crowded by dinner time so keep that in mind. Other than that...I wouldn't change your plans.


----------



## zack123

I will be staying offsite, but booked through the Universal website to get early entry into IOA.  I will be staying at a completely different hotel in another area of Orlando (not booked through Universal) the night before.

Can you print and use the tickets on days before your hotel reservation starts?  I know I will not be able to use the early entry or other perks, but I bought a 2 park/multi-day ticket and wondered if I could go in the night before if I get there early enough to be worth it.

And one more question about the 2-park tickets - can you go back and forth between parks as much as you want on the same day?  Or can you only visit each park once each day?  For example, I thought about visiting IOA early in the morning, visiting US early afternoon, then going back to IOA later in the afternoon if possible. Just wondering if you can do this or not.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

you can hop with the 2 park tickets.


----------



## Harry Potter

I know a lot of you have been wanting to hear some good quality version of the IOA BGM that plays near the lighthouse outside the park.

I personally requested this audio from YouTube user PopSong1.

He captures much of the BGM in this video by standing right next to the speakers, with virtually no ambient noise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJNkrQ9sYfY

If you can convert YT to MP3 then viola!


----------



## Julie521

Fiance and I are honeymooning at Disney World, but plan on doing one day at Universal in the middle of the week. Haven't chosen which park yet, but thinking IOA. My question is, we wanted to have dinner at Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville. If we get the one day, one park ticket, and go to either IOA or US, can we go to the City walk and be able to go here for dinner with this ticket?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Julie521 said:


> Fiance and I are honeymooning at Disney World, but plan on doing one day at Universal in the middle of the week. Haven't chosen which park yet, but thinking IOA. My question is, we wanted to have dinner at Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville. If we get the one day, one park ticket, and go to either IOA or US, can we go to the City walk and be able to go here for dinner with this ticket?



Yes- you'll be able to re-enter the park with your ticket after you have dinner at Margaritaville, if that's what you're asking. 

You don't need a ticket to go to CityWalk


----------



## Julie521

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Yes- you'll be able to re-enter the park with your ticket after you have dinner at Margaritaville, if that's what you're asking.
> 
> You don't need a ticket to go to CityWalk



We probably won't go to dinner until after the park is closed. But thank you for letting me know we would be able to get back in if we go earlier. I just wanted to make sure we didn't need to pay anything extra to be able to go to CityWalk. One more question... Would it be work getting a 1 day, 2 park pass? Is it possible to do?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Julie521 said:


> We probably won't go to dinner until after the park is closed. But thank you for letting me know we would be able to get back in if we go earlier. I just wanted to make sure we didn't need to pay anything extra to be able to go to CityWalk. One more question... Would it be work getting a 1 day, 2 park pass? Is it possible to do?



CityWalk is free, you have to walk through it to get to the parks. 

And I'd say that if you started out the moment the park opens and don't mind hustling to get everywhere and probably skipping a few shows and attractions, it can be done if you're going during the slow season. I'd say if you have your heart set on attractions in both parks it'd be worth it  I guess it depends on what you feel like- being able to really soak in everything or getting in all the rides and two parks. 

I'm probably not the best person to ask, though- as a UO Team Member I haven't bothered to try and squeeze everything in for a long time!


----------



## Julie521

BrinkofSunshine said:


> CityWalk is free, you have to walk through it to get to the parks.
> 
> And I'd say that if you started out the moment the park opens and don't mind hustling to get everywhere and probably skipping a few shows and attractions, it can be done if you're going during the slow season. I'd say if you have your heart set on attractions in both parks it'd be worth it  I guess it depends on what you feel like- being able to really soak in everything or getting in all the rides and two parks.
> 
> I'm probably not the best person to ask, though- as a UO Team Member I haven't bothered to try and squeeze everything in for a long time!



We plan on getting there right at open, if not earlier.  Mainly, my fiance wants to do Harry Potter World and Jaws. That is why we were torn on only having to pick ONE. I have done so much for our wedding and it is so much for me, that I wanted to let him do what he wanted for our honeymoon. I am okay with not doing literally EVERYTHING in every park. I know i want to go on Hulk again, AMAZING. And I think a bulk of our morning would start in IOA, then head to US and probably at least hit Jaws and a couple other things until park close. Then do a later reservation for dinner once the parks close. Would that be a decent plan? For Harry Potter, exactly how much time is needed for it?


----------



## Metro West

Julie521 said:


> We plan on getting there right at open, if not earlier.  Mainly, my fiance wants to do Harry Potter World and Jaws. That is why we were torn on only having to pick ONE. I have done so much for our wedding and it is so much for me, that I wanted to let him do what he wanted for our honeymoon. I am okay with not doing literally EVERYTHING in every park. I know i want to go on Hulk again, AMAZING. And I think a bulk of our morning would start in IOA, then head to US and probably at least hit Jaws and a couple other things until park close. Then do a later reservation for dinner once the parks close. Would that be a decent plan? For Harry Potter, exactly how much time is needed for it?


 Sounds like a good plan. You can even make reservations at the CityWalk kiosk when you arrive...if you'd like.

There is no way to estimate how much time you will need to do all of WWoHP. Crowds vary every day so there's just no way of guessing.


----------



## Thumper_Man

In the midst of planning our trip for December 2012.  We'll be going the following weekend after Thanksgiving weekend  (December 1-5, 2012).  This will be our first time staying on-site. Possibly thinking of staying at Royal Pacific since we only really need the room to sleep and get ready.  I know pool hopping is allowed, so we would do that.  Doing my homework, I have discovered it's cheaper to buy our tickets through UT (thinking 3 Park Unlimited Ticket) and pay for room only, rather than a whole package deal.  Have a few questions that may have already been asked/answered, but I haven't been able to find the answers yet.

Will we still get EP privileges even though we don't buy the package deal through US and buy our tickets from UT?  

Will we still get early entry into IoA?

Last but not least, would we be able to book the 3BS breakfast?  I've read some people were able to add it on when they got there.  No big deal if we can't; but would like to at least have the early entry and EP privileges if nothing else.  

Was just wondering about these few things before I book the room.  TIA


----------



## damo

Thumper_Man said:


> In the midst of planning our trip for December 2012.  We'll be going the following weekend after Thanksgiving weekend  (December 1-5, 2012).  This will be our first time staying on-site. Possibly thinking of staying at Royal Pacific since we only really need the room to sleep and get ready.  I know pool hopping is allowed, so we would do that.  Doing my homework, I have discovered it's cheaper to buy our tickets through UT (thinking 3 Park Unlimited Ticket) and pay for room only, rather than a whole package deal.  Have a few questions that may have already been asked/answered, but I haven't been able to find the answers yet.
> 
> Will we still get EP privileges even though we don't buy the package deal through US and buy our tickets from UT?
> 
> Will we still get early entry into IoA?
> 
> Last but not least, would we be able to book the 3BS breakfast?  I've read some people were able to add it on when they got there.  No big deal if we can't; but would like to at least have the early entry and EP privileges if nothing else.
> 
> Was just wondering about these few things before I book the room.  TIA



Early entry and express are tied to your hotel and not your park tickets.  So as long as you stay onsite, you will receive both.

There doesn't seem to be an issue these days with getting into 3BS for breakfast.  You can just talk to the concierge when you get to the hotel and they should be able to arrange something.


----------



## Julie521

For Disney I plan on carrying a larger Coach wristlet into the parks.  I was just wondering what should my plan be for Universal? I am sure there are some rides that don't allow bags to be brought on to them. Should I worry about leaving my bag while I ride at all?


----------



## damo

Julie521 said:


> For Disney I plan on carrying a larger Coach wristlet into the parks.  I was just wondering what should my plan be for Universal? I am sure there are some rides that don't allow bags to be brought on to them. Should I worry about leaving my bag while I ride at all?



You don't need to worry about putting your bag in a locker as long as you follow the instructions and make sure you press the lock button before you leave the locker.

At Universal, only a fanny pack will be allowed on all rides.  The locker line at Forbidden Journey can get quite long.


----------



## Miriade

Hello there!
Next year we are going to travel to Orlando for most of the time enjoy Universal and IoA  my hubbydon't want to hear me out begging to go to WDW again - Three times in 3 years  but I am getting concerned (and confused) about Mardi-Gras and about times for college graduations parties. I've read about nights when the park is closed for these venues !
And  I also want to know if we are going to crash down in a too crowed time for visiting Universal and IoA as we are going to arrive in March 29 and we left on April11, 2012!
Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Miriade said:


> Hello there!
> Next year we are going to travel to Orlando for most of the time enjoy Universal and IoA  my hubbydon't want to hear me out begging to go to WDW again - Three times in 3 years  but I am getting concerned (and confused) about Mardi-Gras and about times for college graduations parties. I've read about nights when the park is closed for these venues !
> And  I also want to know if we are going to crash down in a too crowed time for visiting Universal and IoA as we are going to arrive in March 29 and we left on April11, 2012!
> Thanks!



_anytime during spring break will bring its crowds.
if you stay onsite, you won't have long waits for the rides and attractions.
onsite guests are allowed to use the express lines w/ no limitations._


----------



## Julie521

Hey folks! Back for some more help  I am going to be going to DW september sunday the 2nd - saturday the 8th and was just wondering what the crowds are going to be like then? The 3rd is labor day. I know most kids will probably be starting school, or if not already back. Are the Universal and Disney crowds pretty similar? And we plan on doing a one day trip, and particular day during this week that would be best for us to go? I was hoping for tuesday or wednesday as a mid-week getaway from our resort.


----------



## Metro West

Julie521 said:


> Hey folks! Back for some more help  I am going to be going to DW september sunday the 2nd - saturday the 8th and was just wondering what the crowds are going to be like then? The 3rd is labor day. I know most kids will probably be starting school, or if not already back. Are the Universal and Disney crowds pretty similar? And we plan on doing a one day trip, and particular day during this week that would be best for us to go? I was hoping for tuesday or wednesday as a mid-week getaway from our resort.


 Tuesday or Wednesday would be fine since the crowds really take a nose dive after Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Julie521

Metro West said:


> Tuesday or Wednesday would be fine since the crowds really take a nose dive after Labor Day weekend.



Thank you! That is our hope.  Does anyone have experience during this week?

My fiance wasn't too happy when I had to tell him the Jaws ride was shut down.  That is in the top 2 of his favorite movies, "Three Amigos" being the other. 

We plan on doing just a one day trip. Hit the best things from both parks. Then doing a dinner at Margaritaville so my fiance can get some land shark!  With parking, I know Citywalk closes at 2am. How late can you leave the parking lots? There won't be any trouble leave around then will there?


----------



## mesaboy2

Julie521 said:


> Does anyone have experience during this week?



I was there over Labor Day weekend this past year, staying onsite, and we found the crowds to be very manageable even if we didn't have Express privileges.  The weeks just before--but especially after--Labor Day is historically a lightly-attended time of year.


----------



## Metro West

Julie521 said:


> With parking, I know Citywalk closes at 2am. How late can you leave the parking lots? There won't be any trouble leave around then will there?


 I'm not sure what time they technically close but I know you can't park overnight. With all the people who routinely leave CityWalk around 2am or later, you should not have any issues with your car.


----------



## disneydarling07

Is there a guide book (Universal Studios for Dummies) that I could purchase with more details about the parks?


----------



## Shlooma

I really like "Universal Orlando 2012" by Seth Kubersky.


----------



## MMA524

New to the DIS, and loving the information here.  Thanks, everyone, especially the moderators.  


  Im currently booking a split Disney/Universal stay for June 2012.  We did Disney last summer, but are Universal newbies.  Our plan is to stay onsite at Universal for four nights, then head to WDW.  I want to share the results of my research and pose a few questions.


  Working with a travel agent, I originally booked a package of four nights at the HRH and four 4-day park-to-park tickets.  It was a good rate, basically equivalent in price to buying tickets online and getting the Stay More Save More promotion at HRH.


  However, after reading the DIS some more, I came across a new scheme... buying one preferred annual pass in order to secure a discounted hotel room.  Using the APH code at Loews website, I snagged a standard 2 Queens room for $174/$199.  After taxes, it's roughly $200 less than the room rate we had booked as part of the package.  The $200 savings means a Preferred Annual Pass ( currently $259.99 on Universal's website, roughly $100 over the 4-day ticket I originally planned to purchase ) will more than pay for itself.  Any additional parking, food, or merchandise discounts will be gravy.  Plus, once I've activated my annual pass, I will be able to purchase multi-day theme park tickets (at the park gates only) for the rest of my family at 15% off.


  My question to the forum:  *Is there any advantage to purchasing Universal annual passes or multi-day tickets in advance online, or should I just wait until I arrive in Orlando and buy them at the Hard Rocks lobby ticket desk?*


Disney has me conditioned to want to prepay, to lock in prices before the next price increase.   However, my research tells me to wait.  I called the Attraction Ticketing dept directly, and was told that they sell real ( not vouchers ) APs that you can take right to the park turnstiles, as well as multi-day tickets for $20 off gate price.  The helpful person I spoke to listened to my plan, and advised me to stop at ticketing first, buy my AP, and then check into the hotel.


*Has anyone purchased their park tickets and/or annual passes at an onsite resorts ticket desk?   What was your experience?
*


----------



## macraven

MMA524 said:


> My question to the forum:  *Is there any advantage to purchasing Universal annual passes or multi-day tickets in advance online, or should I just wait until I arrive in Orlando and buy them at the Hard Rocks lobby ticket desk?*



buy the ap in advance online.
activate it at guest services, the one outside of the park.

then buy the rest of the tickets for the family using the ap discount.


why wait in line at hrh when you can have the voucher in advance.

you process the voucher at guest services.

if there is a charge for mailing the ap voucher out, pick it up at the kiosk outside the park and then go to gs which is right by the kiosk.


----------



## diskids2

That's good to hear that the AP rates were out for June.  I keep checking for July and nothing yet.  Glad you worked it out.


----------



## just2girls1

I have a few questions and sure many more in the future...I appreciate any help!

We are planning a Disney trip in August 2012.  I have booked the Disney trip, just waiting to hear about confirmation for Universal.  We will be going from Disney to Universal and would like to either take a taxi or rent a car.  Any suggestions, pros/cons?  If we get a taxi we will have to get transportation back to MCO on the day of departure or a car rental and drop it at MCO.  

I was looking at the dining plan for Universal. Anyone have any thoughts on that?  I am not sure if it will be worth it.  We will be at the parks 2 days and ages in our group range from 82 - 3.  So I am not sure we will all last in the parks for the entire day.  Especially noticed that the restaurants were limited to a few fast food type places.

This will be our first time at Universal so I am just trying to figure it all out.

Thanks


----------



## moobear67

just2girls1 said:


> I have a few questions and sure many more in the future...I appreciate any help!
> 
> We are planning a Disney trip in August 2012.  I have booked the Disney trip, just waiting to hear about confirmation for Universal.  We will be going from Disney to Universal and would like to either take a taxi or rent a car.  Any suggestions, pros/cons?  If we get a taxi we will have to get transportation back to MCO on the day of departure or a car rental and drop it at MCO.
> 
> I was looking at the dining plan for Universal. Anyone have any thoughts on that?  I am not sure if it will be worth it.  We will be at the parks 2 days and ages in our group range from 82 - 3.  So I am not sure we will all last in the parks for the entire day.  Especially noticed that the restaurants were limited to a few fast food type places.
> 
> This will be our first time at Universal so I am just trying to figure it all out.
> 
> Thanks



Hi there fellow Marylander!  We just returned from a trip to Disney and Universal.  It was our first time at Universal as well.  We rented a car at MCO for our 4 day trip.  The total cost (including taxes and fees) was less than $100 for 4 days.  We rented from Emerald, and it was really easy to do. (We reserved ahead of time). Pick up/drop off at MCO is easy, and may cost you less than a taxi.  It was also nice to have a car to get around Disney, as we find it faster than using their buses, etc.

As for the Universal meal plan, I don't think it's worth it.  We ate some of our food at the restaurants at City Walk, which is really easy to do as Universal, Islands of Adventure, and City Walk are not that big.  It's very easy to walk around there.  If you have AAA, many of the indoor restaurants/stores give a 10% AAA discount (as do some City Walk restaurants).  IMO, the best food was at The Three Broomsticks!  

We, too, are going back to Orlando in August, but will just be at Disney this time.  I can't wait for August to get here!


----------



## macraven

just2girls1 said:


> I have a few questions and sure many more in the future...I appreciate any help!
> 
> We are planning a Disney trip in August 2012.  I have booked the Disney trip, just waiting to hear about confirmation for Universal.  We will be going from Disney to Universal and would like to either take a taxi or rent a car.  Any suggestions, pros/cons?  If we get a taxi we will have to get transportation back to MCO on the day of departure or a car rental and drop it at MCO.
> 
> I was looking at the dining plan for Universal. Anyone have any thoughts on that?  I am not sure if it will be worth it.  We will be at the parks 2 days and ages in our group range from 82 - 3.  So I am not sure we will all last in the parks for the entire day.  Especially noticed that the restaurants were limited to a few fast food type places.
> 
> This will be our first time at Universal so I am just trying to figure it all out.
> 
> Thanks



are you staying onsite at the darkside or offsite?

with 6 in your family, i am assuming offsite so you don't have to book 2 rooms.

i don't know what van shuttles cost or if they are more than the regular taxi cars.

you could use a rental and get all 6 of your family in that car.
parking overnight at the darkside hotels will be $15 + tax.

you could drop the rental car off at mco.

skip the meal deal as you are staying for a short time and the MD takes time out of the park adventure.

you can check the meals on the UO website.
it might not appeal to your age range group.


----------



## Frank700

We are planning to visit both USF and IOA from October 13th thru 20th, 2012. What hours are both parks open during that time of year, including HHN?


----------



## macraven

Frank700 said:


> We are planning to visit both USF and IOA from October 13th thru 20th, 2012. What hours are both parks open during that time of year, including HHN?



hhn closes at midnight on non peak nights.
2:00 am on peak nights.


the studios closes at 5:00 when hhn is going to be on.
usually it is 6:00 for closing in october.

ioa could be open until 7:00 on hhn nights.


----------



## MiamiChick

I'm a first time visitor to Universal & have a quick question that I have not been able to find the answer to. (& I even read all 20 pages on here...) Being thrill seekers from Ohio we have season passes to Kings Island & Cedar Point.  DD-9 is just on that 'Is she 54" in these shoes or not' height right now.  At KI & CP we can stop at our way into the park for an official measurement & she can get a wristband of her height so that she doesn't have to get measured for every ride or wait in a line only to be told at the end she isn't tall enough.  Does Universal have something similiar to this? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## newdrama12

MiamiChick said:


> I'm a first time visitor to Universal & have a quick question that I have not been able to find the answer to. (& I even read all 20 pages on here...) Being thrill seekers from Ohio we have season passes to Kings Island & Cedar Point.  DD-9 is just on that 'Is she 54" in these shoes or not' height right now.  At KI & CP we can stop at our way into the park for an official measurement & she can get a wristband of her height so that she doesn't have to get measured for every ride or wait in a line only to be told at the end she isn't tall enough.  Does Universal have something similiar to this?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



They do not. I wish that they did though.


----------



## mousegear

I've read somewhere on Universal thread that you are not allowed to take your bags onto ride.  I shouldn't have big bag but I'll have a small cross over messenger type bag.  Is there lockers near by rides and if so how much is it to rent?  

TIA


----------



## damo

mousegear said:


> I've read somewhere on Universal thread that you are not allowed to take your bags onto ride.  I shouldn't have big bag but I'll have a small cross over messenger type bag.  Is there lockers near by rides and if so how much is it to rent?
> 
> TIA



There are six rides where you aren't allowed to have any loose bags such as the one you will have.  On those rides, there are free lockers at the entrance to the ride for the duration of the estimated queue plus a bit.


----------



## mousegear

damo said:


> There are six rides where you aren't allowed to have any loose bags such as the one you will have.  On those rides, there are free lockers at the entrance to the ride for the duration of the estimated queue plus a bit.



Could you tell me what six rides they are?


----------



## mesaboy2

mousegear said:


> Could you tell me what six rides they are?



At IoA, Hulk, Dragon Challenge, and Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey.  At the Studios, Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit, Revenge of the Mummy, and Men in Black.


----------



## Metro West

The no bags rule is there for everyone's safety as there is too great a risk in something flying off injuring another person. It may be a pain but again...it's for everyone's safety.


----------



## Binoo

How big is the locker? I won't go to those rides except HP one. DH will bring the camera backpack for his SLR.


----------



## jacksg@l

The lockers are big enough to hold a small backpack, like the small Vera Bradley backpack.  Just be sure and watch the time on the locker - I heard many people grumbling because they  had to pay $5.00 and even $20.00 because they did not realize the lockers are free for only so long.


----------



## zorro77

With just one day to visit the Universal park. Our main thing is to see the Harry Potter stuff in Island of Adventure. What should we do first. Plan to get there at park open which i think for early May will be 9am. Any info will be great. Thanks.


----------



## anorman

zorro77 said:


> With just one day to visit the Universal park. Our main thing is to see the Harry Potter stuff in Island of Adventure. What should we do first. Plan to get there at park open which i think for early May will be 9am. Any info will be great. Thanks.



First thing, do Ollivanders wand shop if the line is not too long......this line up can get out of hand really quickly since it is a very small venue and takes only 15 people or so at a time for a 10 to 15 minute show.  If the line is too long (it won't get any better though) then go on to the Forbidden Journey ride in Hogwarts Castle followed by Dragon Challenge and Flight of the Hippogriff.  The crowds become quite dense by around 11 a.m. so pop in to The Three Broomsticks for an early lunch to avoid the outdoor crowds and beat the lunchtime crowds.  This is what we did last year in August and it worked quite well but we had early entry because we stayed onsite and were the first group let into Ollivanders.  Have fun, relax, and enjoy.....it is a wonderful experience!


----------



## Halloween Baby

We're heading to Orlando in August, primarily staying at Disney but I just booked one night at US to take advantage of the extra hour and the express passes.  I was looking into buying the tickets online in advance, most likely through Undercover Tourist.  Would there be any problem doing this and then getting our cards from the hotel giving us early access?  Or do I need to buy my tickets directly through US?

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

either way, you can't go wrong.

one day tickets should be the same cost at both places.

if you plan on multiple days for tickets, UT would save you a few bucks.


----------



## Nickb23

We will be heading to Universal for the first time with kids and both girls are very interested in meeting the super heroes.  My question is: are there set times and locations to find them in IOA? Best spots?  Is there a list?  Thanks, Nick


----------



## schumigirl

Did I read on here a few weeks ago that you can get Grimm merchandise at Universal now.....or am I mistaken 

DH loves Grimm, and likes mugs and shot glasses so would love him to get some things while we`re there


----------



## macraven

Nickb23 said:


> We will be heading to Universal for the first time with kids and both girls are very interested in meeting the super heroes.  My question is: are there set times and locations to find them in IOA? Best spots?  Is there a list?  Thanks, Nick



i answered your questions in another thread.


----------



## Halloween Baby

Our trip is a surprise for our son!  I was wondering if there's a good e-book or downloadable app I could get that has pictures of all of the rides at IOA/US?  I have a nook color.  I would like to let him look through it after telling him so he can decide what he wants to ride!

Thanks!


----------



## DryCreek

Howdy Folks,

Looks like our trip to Disneyland last February burned the wife out on all things Disney for a while.  She did say that she would like to go to Universal Orlando to see The Harry Potter Wizarding world thingy.  So, me being the vacation planner, I am looking for information, lots of information, so please bear with me.

I like to travel to Orland in February, but this was based on being a low-crowd and best price time of year for WDW and DL.  Does this hold true for Universal?  I also like the weather during that time, cool nights and mild days, some rain, but not unmanageable.

It looks like staying onsite is the best choice, like at WDW (but not DL, as we found out).  When we stay on site at WDW, the wife prefers Port Orleans Riverside (Alligator Bayou) or Port Orleans French Quarter.  I take it that the Royal Pacific is closest in cost comparison then?  There will only be the DW and I this time, unless the MIL & FIL decide to meet us there (not likely).  I was looking at one map and it showed the Days Inn Orlando-International Drive as being right at the park entrance in one map, but then about 5 blocks away on another.  What is the reallocation?  Are there offsite (but partner) hotels within walking distance to the park?  The reviews for that Days Inn were kinda hit or miss though......

Meal plan.  Tell me about it, prices, options, etc.  I couldn't find much information about it on the Universal Studios site.  In fact, when I tried to price out a vacation package for next February the site basically returned no options at all.  Do they not book that far in advance?  I know that I have no problems at all booking WDW vacations as much as a year in advance.  We like the meal plans at WDW (the one offered at DL was, well, a joke).

Transportation.  What is the best way to get to our lodging?  Mears shuttle? Does the hotel have a pickup van?  I would prefer to not rent a car as we probably won't be going any where else but to the park and then back to the room to crash.

What else do I need to know?  We are seasoned WDW/DL vets, but the DW has determined that she is "Disneyed-Out" for a while.  I am familiar with the area (was stationed there back in the early 80's, when they had a U.S. Navy base) and MCO.  I just am not able to make much headway planning this US trip by using their website.

Thanks for any insight y'all can offer.


ETA - after some poking around on their site, I finally was able to pull up the page describing their meal plan.  Kinda underwhelming, to say the least.  You get a choice of only three restaurants in each park, if I am reading this page correctly.  According to that page, it looks like it will cost $20.99 per person (adult) for the one park option, and $24.99 per person if we decide to "park hop" while there.  So, please tell me what y'alls opinions are as to whether or not this plan is worth the cost.  I try to avoid fried foods, and tend to gravitate towards vegetarian due to them usually being lower in fat.  My wife, will eat anything though.....


----------



## macraven

i see you found the info on the meal deal.
if you like the food at those places, then that will help you make a decision.
it's not something i would recommend to anyone staying at the parks for a couple of days.
check out the sticky about where to eat/menus in the forum

i prefer onsite hotels for the convienience to get where i am going.
if you go in a low season, staying off site works for many if they are on a budget.

suggest you look thru the uo website and use the search for some of the topics you had general questions for.

i'm not sure when you ask about mears shuttles if you are talking about offsite hotels to the parks or from the airport to the hotel?

many that stay offsite walk to the parks, use their star service shuttle that circles to many hotels or use a cab.

check out the uo website for partner hotels.
i can't remember which ones are grouped in that promo.

i would not suggest to go with the package as when you break it down, you usually come out cheaper by purchasing everything separately.


----------



## DryCreek

macraven said:


> i see you found the info on the meal deal.
> if you like the food at those places, then that will help you make a decision.
> it's not something i would recommend to anyone staying at the parks for a couple of days.
> check out the sticky about where to eat/menus in the forum
> 
> i prefer onsite hotels for the convienience to get where i am going.
> if you go in a low season, staying off site works for many if they are on a budget.
> 
> suggest you look thru the uo website and use the search for some of the topics you had general questions for.
> 
> i'm not sure when you ask about mears shuttles if you are talking about offsite hotels to the parks or from the airport to the hotel?
> 
> many that stay offsite walk to the parks, use their star service shuttle that circles to many hotels or use a cab.
> 
> check out the uo website for partner hotels.
> i can't remember which ones are grouped in that promo.
> 
> i would not suggest to go with the package as when you break it down, you usually come out cheaper by purchasing everything separately.



Yup, I think that the meal deal may work for us - I found some stuff that I would be able to eat (salads, rotisserie chicken, etc.), I was just hoping for a little more variety (i.e. Three Broomsticks).

I have been looking at the Partner Hotels as well as on-site.  While I would love to stay at the Royal Pacific, is it really worth double the cost of staying at a nice offsite hotel that is nearby?  The only reason I would use a package is to get the early entry to Spiderman/Harry Potter.  It just kinda surprised me that I wasn't able to price out a package for arrival in late January or early February.

As far as transportation - I am not deterred at all by walking 15 to 20 minutes to get to the parks, or riding the local shuttle (I guess it is like A.R.T. around Anaheim?) to get to the parks.  I was wondering if Universal offered a similar perk like DME to its guests, but it looks like they don't.  I priced out Mears Shuttle and for $30 R/T per person, that seems reasonable to me.  It has to be cheaper than renting a car, and they run to all of the onsite and offsite hotels.

Are the "value seasons" for Universal Studios pretty much during the same times as WDW?  Low crowds and moderate weather is why we choose Jan/Feb for travel to WDW.


----------



## macraven

_on the uo website, it lists the seasons and typical rack rates.
the dates are listed for each time period.

that can help you decide to go for the onsite or offsite hotel.

many enjoy the Doubletree hotel that is offsite.
it is about a 15 minute, depending on your walking pace, from the hotel to the parks.

i thought at one time you could book one of the partner hotels without the package and still get the early entry.

maybe that is no longer in existance??

_


----------



## damo

The only hotel deals that aren't posted would be the annual pass rates.


----------



## jmw3294

I purchased tickets online for my family and have ID for myself and husband but I have nothing (at all) for my children.  The tickets have our names on them and say we must show ID.  I'm not sure what I can show them.  Thoughts?  I can understand having to show ID for adults but for children I think is a little much..

Thanks


----------



## fizbobunny

I'm searching for information about preferred annual pass. If I get one do I have to activate it before booking with an annual pass rate? How do I find out what the annual pass rates are? I'm trying to decide if it will save me money to purchase a preferred annual pass. 

The preferred annual pass does or does not give me free overnight parking at an onsite hotel (RPR or HRH)?

I am planning for an October 2013 trip. It will be me and DH. We will be staying onsite for 4 nights. We will be doing both parks and will be doing 2 nights of HHN.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## damo

fizbobunny said:


> I'm searching for information about preferred annual pass. If I get one do I have to activate it before booking with an annual pass rate? How do I find out what the annual pass rates are? I'm trying to decide if it will save me money to purchase a preferred annual pass.
> 
> The preferred annual pass does or does not give me free overnight parking at an onsite hotel (RPR or HRH)?
> 
> I am planning for an October 2013 trip. It will be me and DH. We will be staying onsite for 4 nights. We will be doing both parks and will be doing 2 nights of HHN.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



No, you don't have to have it activated.  You can check to see if there are any pass rates available by entering the code APH on the website http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR

Parking is not included.  APH rates for October 2013 won't be up until next summer.


----------



## Metro West

jmw3294 said:


> I purchased tickets online for my family and have ID for myself and husband but I have nothing (at all) for my children.  The tickets have our names on them and say we must show ID.  I'm not sure what I can show them.  Thoughts?  I can understand having to show ID for adults but for children I think is a little much..
> 
> Thanks


 Children don't have to show IDs.


----------



## fizbobunny

Which rides do not currently have an express line?


----------



## damo

fizbobunny said:


> Which rides do not currently have an express line?



Forbidden Journey, Rip Ride Rockit and Pteranadon Flyers.


----------



## jamzmama

I'm sorry if this question has been asked in this thread already but I wanted to ask this. It's our first trip to Orlando next June 8 - 15 2013. But is Sunday a good day to go to US/IOA? We only have one day to experience both parks. Let me know what your thoughts are for the best day of the week to go to this park in June. Thanks in advance!


----------



## damo

jamzmama said:


> I'm sorry if this question has been asked in this thread already but I wanted to ask this. It's our first trip to Orlando next June 8 - 15 2013. But is Sunday a good day to go to US/IOA? We only have one day to experience both parks. Let me know what your thoughts are for the best day of the week to go to this park in June. Thanks in advance!



Sunday is an excellent day to go!


----------



## jamzmama

Perfect! Thank you very much for the input!


----------



## jamzmama

Sorry. More questions from newbie here. Since someone suggested that Sunday is a good day for us to visit US/IOA in June 2013, which park should we do first? We are a family of six: me, dh  and four dd ages 14,13, 8 and 6. We want to be able to see most of the must see attractions at both parks. Dh and I aren't harry potter fans but my teenage daughters would probably want to see it. I'm open to seeing the Harry potter castle but wouldn't be crushed if we could ride the rides since my youngest one probably wouldn't be tall enough to ride those rides. Anyway any suggestions on touring the two parks will be appreciated by the first time newbie here. Thanks!


----------



## damo

jamzmama said:


> Sorry. More questions from newbie here. Since someone suggested that Sunday is a good day for us to visit US/IOA in June 2013, which park should we do first? We are a family of six: me, dh  and four dd ages 14,13, 8 and 6. We want to be able to see most of the must see attractions at both parks. Dh and I aren't harry potter fans but my teenage daughters would probably want to see it. I'm open to seeing the Harry potter castle but wouldn't be crushed if we could ride the rides since my youngest one probably wouldn't be tall enough to ride those rides. Anyway any suggestions on touring the two parks will be appreciated by the first time newbie here. Thanks!



If the Transformers ride is open by then, the dynamics of the two parks will be different.  If Transformers is open, it is probably a good idea to do IOA first since most people will be heading to USF.  The parks will be open a bit longer in early June, so at least you will get a full day.  The Wizarding World is really nice and night and it might be a good idea to leave it until later.


----------



## Magnetgirl25

Hi Everyone!  We just got back from our Disney Trip last weekend.  We had a great time.  We would now like to visit Universal Studios, Island of Adventure and Sea World next October.  We would like to stay in a hotel that has a full service kitchen.  I would like to make most of our meals.  Can anyone help me.  Is it better to stay closer to Universal or is is better to stay closer to Sea World?  Are the  Orlando Flex Tickets a good deal?  Any suggestions and help are much appreciated!  I feel that I really do not know a lot about either parks.  Thanks again!


----------



## macraven

Magnetgirl25 said:


> Hi Everyone!  We just got back from our Disney Trip last weekend.  We had a great time.  We would now like to visit Universal Studios, Island of Adventure and Sea World next October.  We would like to stay in a hotel that has a full service kitchen.  I would like to make most of our meals.  Can anyone help me.  Is it better to stay closer to Universal or is is better to stay closer to Sea World?  Are the  Orlando Flex Tickets a good deal?  Any suggestions and help are much appreciated!  I feel that I really do not know a lot about either parks.  Thanks again!



_if you plan to spend most of your vacation at the darkside, then chose a hotel near UO.
likewise with Seaworld and other venues nearby.

flex tickets.......depends on how many days you plan for the parks that are included for the price.    and, how many days you will be spending in orlando.


offsite hotel with a full kitchen........
this question is out of my league.
i don't cook, clean, do laundry or think about those type of things while on vacation..._


----------



## iuelliott

Just wanting to confirm - (I'm new to Universal Orlando)
We plan to stay at HRH and the opening time in December is listed as 8:00 am. So by staying on property, we will be able to enter the park at 7:00 am?

If this is true, would we be able to get through HP wizardry rides in time to be there at the 3 Broomsticks for a breakfast reservation?
Thanks For your help!


----------



## mesaboy2

iuelliott said:
			
		

> Just wanting to confirm - (I'm new to Universal Orlando)
> We plan to stay at HRH and the opening time in December is listed as 8:00 am. So by staying on property, we will be able to enter the park at 7:00 am?
> 
> If this is true, would we be able to get through HP wizardry rides in time to be there at the 3 Broomsticks for a breakfast reservation?
> Thanks For your help!



Yes, and yes.  I'd make the reservation for around 9:30a or so--that would leave you ample time to do "everything" in WWoHP before you eat.


----------



## englishrose47

I am going next April with the family , for the kids the Neal Deal looks the best option as we have an 11 year old human garbage canDoes evryone have to get in line for their meal or can one person go up with the bands ?? Also what are the lines like at the 3 restaurant you have to choose from ??


----------



## tchrchgo

englishrose47 said:


> I am going next April with the family , for the kids the Neal Deal looks the best option as we have an 11 year old human garbage canDoes evryone have to get in line for their meal or can one person go up with the bands ?? Also what are the lines like at the 3 restaurant you have to choose from ??



One wristband per person, one meal at a time per wristband.  If your son is the big eater you might want to just get a meal deal for him and everyone else can split a meal.  The lines are long and slow, which discourages multiple trips.


----------



## Jacquelyn11

Magnetgirl25 said:


> Hi Everyone!  We just got back from our Disney Trip last weekend.  We had a great time.  We would now like to visit Universal Studios, Island of Adventure and Sea World next October.  We would like to stay in a hotel that has a full service kitchen.  I would like to make most of our meals.  Can anyone help me.  Is it better to stay closer to Universal or is is better to stay closer to Sea World?  Are the  Orlando Flex Tickets a good deal?  Any suggestions and help are much appreciated!  I feel that I really do not know a lot about either parks.  Thanks again!



I have a time share at HGVC.  They now have 3 properties in Orlando.  The Sea World property is the oldest but is closest to Universal.  These feature a full kitchen, washer/dryer, king size beds in master w/ a jacuzzi bath tub big enough for two!  

A one bedroom sleeps 4, a two bedroom 6, a 3 bedroom 8.  You could go on a "vacation" deal and yes, have to spend a morning viewing their TS info, but the room is so much better than a regular motel room.

Another option is the Homewood Suites.  They have small kitchens where you can cook a meal.  Frige, stove, MW, reg oven, cabinets and a dining table.  They also have a good breakfast bar and evening reception.  

Sea World and Universal are about 3 miles of each other.  Any place within a mile or two would be close.

We are going to Universal mid-december.  Mainly to do HP.  My boys are 19 & 20 and are big HP fans!

Have FUN!

Jacquelyn


----------



## mkacar24

Hello, we are headed to Orlando June 4th-12th and are planning on visiting Universal for the first time. There are five of us (the kids are 11, 9 and 2) and we have set aside two days for Universal. We are not planning on getting park to park tickets at this time, though we haven't purchased any tickets yet. We are planning on adding express pass to speed things up. 

We are early risers and have never had problems making it to the disney gates about 15 minutes before they open. My question is if we do the same at Universal, and only tour one park per day, about what time would we possibly be heading back to Disney? I'm trying to plan dinner for those nights, as well as decide how many days we need on our Disney tickets.

Thanks in advance, this thread is great!


----------



## macraven

mkacar24 said:


> Hello, we are headed to Orlando June 4th-12th and are planning on visiting Universal for the first time. There are five of us (the kids are 11, 9 and 2) and we have set aside two days for Universal. We are not planning on getting park to park tickets at this time, though we haven't purchased any tickets yet. We are planning on adding express pass to speed things up.
> 
> We are early risers and have never had problems making it to the disney gates about 15 minutes before they open. My question is if we do the same at Universal, and only tour one park per day, about what time would we possibly be heading back to Disney? I'm trying to plan dinner for those nights, as well as decide how many days we need on our Disney tickets.
> 
> Thanks in advance, this thread is great!



_i am assuming you are staying off site.

do not buy the express passes until you are in the parks.
you might not need them.

if it rains, the parks clear out quickly.

you can buy the epp at the stores or guest services while you are in the park if you decide they are needed.

the epp are non refundable and date/park related.
if you decide to change days around for when  you will visit the darkside and have ordered/paid for your epp in advance, you will be out of luck.


since the parks will already have the hotel guests inside, be at the gate for entrance 30 minutes prior.

what time to leave the parks i can't answer for you.
check out www.citywalk.com for restaurant menus in case you want dinner at UO after you leave the park.

hth_


----------



## CleKait

Hi, I have a quick question about visiting Islands of Adventure at the end of January. On the crowd calendar for Tuesday the 29th it shows IOA in red. Any ideas why would it be the busiest on every Tuesday?


----------



## macraven

CleKait said:


> Hi, I have a quick question about visiting Islands of Adventure at the end of January. On the crowd calendar for Tuesday the 29th it shows IOA in red. Any ideas why would it be the busiest on every Tuesday?



_no idea.

that site listed red for ioa when i went in october and it was not accurate at all for my dates._


----------



## damo

CleKait said:


> Hi, I have a quick question about visiting Islands of Adventure at the end of January. On the crowd calendar for Tuesday the 29th it shows IOA in red. Any ideas why would it be the busiest on every Tuesday?



No reason for it to be busier on Tuesdays at all.


----------



## CleKait

macraven said:


> _no idea.
> 
> that site listed red for ioa when i went in october and it was not accurate at all for my dates._


Thanks for the fast answer! And that's good to know it wasn't accurate


----------



## tpettie

CleKait said:


> Hi, I have a quick question about visiting Islands of Adventure at the end of January. On the crowd calendar for Tuesday the 29th it shows IOA in red. Any ideas why would it be the busiest on every Tuesday?



We have gone twice now our dates were in early Dec first year we went on tuesdays and is was crazy quite nearly saw anyone ...  So second year thought to try tuesday again and yup dead walk on for most of the day my vote is  get there 30 mins prior to park open and hit the headliners you'll be good to go


----------



## Orreed

Heading to Universal very soon  We are unsure if we want to spend one or two days. Ideally, we'd like to go with the flow and see if at the end of the first day if we need another day. Is it possible to buy a one day park-to-park and extend it. Especially saving $20 like it says on the website.


----------



## macraven

Orreed said:


> Heading to Universal very soon  We are unsure if we want to spend one or two days. Ideally, we'd like to go with the flow and see if at the end of the first day if we need another day. Is it possible to buy a one day park-to-park and extend it. Especially saving $20 like it says on the website.



_yes, you can upgrade while you are in the park that day with the one or park to park one day ticket.

upgrade at the shops that offer it or at guest services.


easy to add the second day which will also be a park to park ticket._


----------



## macraven




----------



## aggordon2

I haven't been to US/IOA in about 16 years (honeymoon).  We have twin boys that are 11.  One is autistic and they both have food allergies ( one is allergic to gluten and dairy, while the other is allergic to dairy and eggs).  

The question is: will there be things for them to eat while in Universal or do we have to bring our own food? 

We have been to Disney with them and know how they are treated there.  Can we expect the same from Universal?


----------



## DCDisney

The allergy food situation is not as good as Disney but I've had very good treatment at Uni.  In IOA I eat at 3 broomsticks and in Uni I eat at the Monsters Cafe.  They have info at most f the snack carts too.  I stick to the refillable popcorn and prepackaged snack stuff though.  I try and stick to places that offer lots of choices and seem to have full kitchens so they have options for me.  The chefs talk to me and either pull safe items from the back or cook fresh without whatever is an issue.


----------



## Boatingmom

Is it necessary to see a HP movie to appreciate WWOHP? If so which one?


----------



## glocon

My in-laws went without seeing any of the movies first, and said it was their favorite part of the park anywany.  But I think that seeing at least the first movie (there are parts of the first four movies in the WWoHP) would make it all more magical. 

Besides, the movies are pretty good (not as good as the books though).


----------



## macraven

Boatingmom said:


> Is it necessary to see a HP movie to appreciate WWOHP? If so which one?



_i always hit the parry hotter section of the park on my visits.
even go there every day of my vacation stay.

i have never read the books.
i tried very hard to watch one of the movies.
i gave up after an hour.   
just wasn't my thing.

tried another one of the movies a couple years later but only made it through 30 minutes of it.
just didn't appeal to me.


i don't have the knowledge from the books or movies but still truly enjoy parry hotter.  
you don't have to read the books or see the movies in order to appreciate that portion of IOA.  
once you are there, it all fits together and makes sense.

i do ollivanders, the rides, hit the shops, visit with the TM's, take pictures for my friends, eat at the 3 B's and spend a good amount of time there.

nothing is taken away from me since i am not familiar with the background.
you catch on to the whole theme once you are there.




it is a fun place to be!_


----------



## lam

Hi we are coming over to Disney for 14 days from Ireland.
Mum just loves Harry Potter and as a surprise, I got all 3 of us 1 day tix for IOA.

I'm trying to 'juggle' ADR 's etc for vars restaurants and shows and basically we can now only visit IOA on Easter Sunday 31/3 or the Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday thereafter.

We are staying on-site in Disney hotel but have NO transport. We read we can get a Mears Shuttle or a cab.

I read on Undercover Tourist crowd calendar that visiting IOA on Easter Sunday would be best BUT another 'busy day' guide tells me to avoid Sunday & go Monday

Mum really only want to see HP (but my son will love Jurassic too)
I'm confused about which day to go
How to get there
What time to get there.

Help?

Thanks

lam


----------



## Metro West

lam said:


> I read on Undercover Tourist crowd calendar that visiting IOA on Easter Sunday would be best BUT another 'busy day' guide tells me to avoid Sunday & go Monday
> 
> Mum really only want to see HP (but my son will love Jurassic too)
> I'm confused about which day to go
> How to get there
> What time to get there.
> 
> Help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> lam


 It's hard to guess because that's right around Spring Break and the parks will be busy. I would suggest going on which ever day fits your plans better and make sure you get there early. Both parks are open until 10PM so you should be able to do whatever you want without too many issues. 

IoA opens at 9AM either day and unless there are many people waiting to get in, the gates will not open early. However, there should be a sufficient number that the gates might open early both days. So...I would plan on arriving around 8:30AM or so...just to be sure.


----------



## Thumper_Man

macraven said:


> _i always hit the parry hotter section of the park on my visits.
> even go there every day of my vacation stay.
> 
> i have never read the books.
> i tried very hard to watch one of the movies.
> i gave up after an hour.
> just wasn't my thing.
> 
> tried another one of the movies a couple years later but only made it through 30 minutes of it.
> just didn't appeal to me.
> 
> 
> i don't have the knowledge from the books or movies but still truly enjoy parry hotter.
> you don't have to read the books or see the movies in order to appreciate that portion of IOA.
> once you are there, it all fits together and makes sense.
> 
> i do ollivanders, the rides, hit the shops, visit with the TM's, take pictures for my friends, eat at the 3 B's and spend a good amount of time there.
> 
> nothing is taken away from me since i am not familiar with the background.
> you catch on to the whole theme once you are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a fun place to be!_



Sorry raven, but I have to laugh at this and your location tag.  You're in Tom Felton's house yet you haven't' seen a complete HP movie.  I bet that goes over well with him.


----------



## englishrose47

I haven't watched a movie or read a HP book and I still LOVED Harry Pooter World !!Could be the English comong out !!!


----------



## keishashadow

wanted to take GD for her first visit to U for one day next January pre- or post-cruise.  She'll be lucky to hit the 36 inch mark so it won't take long to tour.  Cannot believe I forgot to check this year's January park hours in attempt to figure out which days _might_ have more park time next year.

Options are either the first Saturday of the month (1/4/14) or either Thursday, Friday or Saturday the following week.

Trying to figure out which date might have longest hours and what that time park closure is traditionally those dates in January:  6:00 pm or 7:00 pm? Any guesses?


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

keishashadow said:


> wanted to take GD for her first visit to U for one day next January pre- or post-cruise.  She'll be lucky to hit the 36 inch mark so it won't take long to tour.  Cannot believe I forgot to check this year's January park hours in attempt to figure out which days _might_ have more park time next year.
> 
> Options are either the first Saturday of the month (1/4/14) or either Thursday, Friday or Saturday the following week.
> 
> Trying to figure out which date might have longest hours and what that time park closure is traditionally those dates in January:  6:00 pm or 7:00 pm? Any guesses?



Generally, early in the month the park is open later. However, I would strongly advise against going on Saturday the 4th. The parks are packed! I would stick to Thursday the following week. The hours may be shorter (probably 7), but you won't be packed in like sardines. 

There weren't any 6 PM closures in January or February this year for IOA, I believe. Right now the parks close at 7. Next week it goes up to 8.


----------



## keishashadow

BrinkofSunshine said:


> Generally, early in the month the park is open later. However, *I would strongly advise against going on Saturday the 4th. *The parks are packed! I would stick to Thursday the following week. The hours may be shorter (probably 7), but you won't be packed in like sardines.
> 
> There weren't any 6 PM closures in January or February this year for IOA, I believe. Right now the parks close at 7. Next week it goes up to 8.


 
is it busy because it's the weekend after New Years or is there something else going on i'm missing?

know there's a marathon the following weekend at WDW.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

keishashadow said:


> is it busy because it's the weekend after New Years or is there something else going on i'm missing?
> 
> know there's a marathon the following weekend at WDW.



Because of New Year's. The crowds will not have had time to die down yet. The later on in January you get, the quieter the parks become. The only bothersome thing is that it is a big time for Brazilian tour groups! But I would take them over 2+ hour waits, any day.


----------



## Dis*Mom

My family and I are planning a Universal/Disney trip in June.  We have been to Disney many times but this will be our first time to Universal.  We are planning on staying at one of the Universal onsite hotels for the first 2 nights.  I have 2 questions;

1 - We will be arriving on Sunday evening to check in - if you book a package, can you get your tickets at the hotel when you check in?

2 - Can we go ahead and visit the parks that evening?


----------



## englishrose47

Dis*Mom said:


> My family and I are planning a Universal/Disney trip in June.  We have been to Disney many times but this will be our first time to Universal.  We are planning on staying at one of the Universal onsite hotels for the first 2 nights.  I have 2 questions;
> 
> 1 - We will be arriving on Sunday evening to check in - if you book a package, can you get your tickets at the hotel when you check in?
> 
> 2 - Can we go ahead and visit the parks that evening?



When you say evening  ,how late do you mean ?? The parks prolly close between 8 and 9p . We had to get our tickets at the park , we had a voucher for them so I am not sure about getting them at the Hotel, we couldn't get our vouchers exchanged for actual tickets at the hotel !!


----------



## damo

Dis*Mom said:


> My family and I are planning a Universal/Disney trip in June.  We have been to Disney many times but this will be our first time to Universal.  We are planning on staying at one of the Universal onsite hotels for the first 2 nights.  I have 2 questions;
> 
> 1 - We will be arriving on Sunday evening to check in - if you book a package, can you get your tickets at the hotel when you check in?
> 
> 2 - Can we go ahead and visit the parks that evening?



Have you booked a package yet?  It really isn't the best way to go.  Book your hotel here http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR  and get your tickets through undercover tourist.

That way you can make any changes easily without penalty and you don't need to pay in full until you check out.  Tickets are cheaper at undercover tourist also.  They will send you actual tickets that don't need to be exchanged.


----------



## Dis*Mom

Thank you Englishrose and Damo for the information.  We hope to arrive around 5:00 p.m.  and we have not booked a package yet - just wanted to know our options.  I will look at the link for the hotel.  One more question, my husband is military.  Do you know if the hotel would offer a military discount?  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## damo

Dis*Mom said:


> Thank you Englishrose and Damo for the information.  We hope to arrive around 5:00 p.m.  and we have not booked a package yet - just wanted to know our options.  I will look at the link for the hotel.  One more question, my husband is military.  Do you know if the hotel would offer a military discount?  Thanks again for your help.



Yes, use the code MIL in the link http://www.loewshotels.com/en/booking/uo?hotel=UEPBH,UEHRH,UERPR  It is a very nice discount!


----------



## HarleyGirl514

How about a law enforcement discount? Does the Royal Pacific do a discount like that?


----------



## keishashadow

HarleyGirl514 said:


> How about a law enforcement discount? Does the Royal Pacific do a discount like that?


 
no, however, OT since you ask...do you know of *any *hotels in Orlando that do offer this sort of discount and care to share?


----------



## macraven

Thumper_Man said:


> Sorry raven, but I have to laugh at this and your location tag.  You're in Tom Felton's house yet you haven't' seen a complete HP movie.  I bet that goes over well with him.



_i missed reading your post............



well, long story short...........
i was complaining that parry hotter was coming to town and got zapped with a Tom Felton tag.  


i believe the tag fairy was trying to 'put me in my place' for bad mouthing a very much loved person.  



any hoot, i still have not seen the movies or read the books.
i tried to watch 2 of the movies but turned it off early.
wasn't my thing.



but, i do really enjoy parry hotters section at IOA.
it is a fun area to do on each trip.

i tell posters that even if you have never seen the movies or read a book about parry hotter, you still will enjoy the section in the park that most others worship._


----------



## kimmyann

I'm sure this has been asked & answered somewhere... If we buy something (like a wand, which we plan to do first thing) will they hold it or can I pick it up later at the front of the park?  I just know that my DD will want a wand & I don't want to have to get a locker just for it since we plan on riding all day.  Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_if you buy a wand, tell the TM that is ringing your purchase up, you want to use the delivery service.

they will send your purchase/wrapped, to the front store for holding.


keep the claim ticket they issue you.
you need to show that for pick up.

it will take at least one hour for the package to be in the holding store up in the front of the park._


----------



## kimmyann

macraven said:


> _if you buy a wand, tell the TM that is ringing your purchase up, you want to use the delivery service.
> 
> they will send your purchase/wrapped, to the front store for holding.
> 
> 
> keep the claim ticket they issue you.
> you need to show that for pick up.
> 
> it will take at least one hour for the package to be in the holding store up in the front of the park._



Just the info I was looking for.  Thank you very much!


----------



## FiveofusNL

macraven said:


> _if you buy a wand, tell the TM that is ringing your purchase up, you want to use the delivery service.
> 
> they will send your purchase/wrapped, to the front store for holding.
> 
> 
> keep the claim ticket they issue you.
> you need to show that for pick up.
> 
> it will take at least one hour for the package to be in the holding store up in the front of the park._



Great. It will be so much easier that way. If you were leaving the park at 3:00, what would be the latest you could buy something at the park stores and have it waiting at the front store for you?   Around 1:30?


----------



## Metro West

FiveofusNL said:


> Great. It will be so much easier that way. If you were leaving the park at 3:00, what would be the latest you could buy something at the park stores and have it waiting at the front store for you?   Around 1:30?


 Just to be on the safe side, you might want to allow two hours especially if the park is busy that day.


----------



## englishrose47

We leave in 6 days !!!Any idea what the crowds will be like next week? The weather keeps changing , but for sure it will be warmer than here !!


----------



## Metro West

englishrose47 said:


> We leave in 6 days !!!Any idea what the crowds will be like next week? The weather keeps changing , but for sure it will be warmer than here !!


 Crowds should be relatively low now until Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## macraven

_you can also ask the TM that rings up your purchase the approximate time you need before pick up will be available.
they will be aware when the next pick up will be.


runners go to the stores and pick up all the bagged purchases and take it to the front merch store.


like *metro west* stated, if the park is crowded, give it a couple of hours._


----------



## FiveofusNL

macraven said:


> _you can also ask the TM that rings up your purchase the approximate time you need before pick up will be available.
> they will be aware when the next pick up will be._



I will make sure to ask as I know it will be busy at the end of June.  A related question, can you buy all of the same things at the front store that you can buy throughout the rest of the park or are there special ride-related souvenirs you can only get at the "ride exit" store (like at Disney)??  I would love to leave all of the purchasing until we are leaving the park if I can.


----------



## macraven

_you will find a selection of parry hotter items at the main merch store.
it won't be as great as what you find in the ph section though.

but, with not knowing what you plan to buy, i don't know how to answer your question.


i know the pins that are at ph area will also be in the front store.



maybe the TM's in the parry hotter area would be able to have that knowledge._


----------



## FiveofusNL

macraven said:


> _you will find a selection of parry hotter items at the main merch store.
> it won't be as great as what you find in the ph section though. but, with not knowing what you plan to buy, i don't know how to answer your question.
> i know the pins that are at ph area will also be in the front store.maybe the TM's in the parry hotter area would be able to have that knowledge._



Thanks for the info. I have no idea what we will be buying yet. Would love to say very little, but I know that is not how it will play out.


----------



## englishrose47

Had a great time at Universal!! Just wanted to let veryone know ,They have changed the AAA discopunt, you don't get it on purchases under $50. Just started the week we were there !!


----------



## deerez

can you get a AAA discount on one day tickets?


----------



## Dis*Mom

Question and I apoligize if this has already been covered, but can you wear a fannypack on any of the rides?  I know bags have to be placed in lockers but was just looking for another option.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Dis*Mom said:


> Question and I apoligize if this has already been covered, but can you wear a fannypack on any of the rides?  I know bags have to be placed in lockers but was just looking for another option.



Yes, as long as it has a three prong clip and is relatively small (no water bottles attatched), it will be fine.


----------



## babynala

englishrose47 said:


> Had a great time at Universal!! Just wanted to let veryone know ,They have changed the AAA discopunt, you don't get it on purchases under $50. Just started the week we were there !!



We were at Universal in early June and it seemed like we were able to use our AAA discount on food purchases under $50 at most of the counter service restaurants in the parks.  We couldn't use it for merchandise purchases that were under $50.  I was also able to get a AAA discount when my daughter got her hair "wrapped" at one of the little booths in the park.  The worker mentioned that they recently changed the policy on the AAA discount but after the second attempt the discount went through (it was under $50).  

My advice would be to ask at each location.


----------



## cappygirl

Hi all,
I'm a newbie when it comes to Universal. I was looking online and can't figure out how to add on the express ticket option for early 2014 - are those not on sale yet?


----------



## damo

cappygirl said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a newbie when it comes to Universal. I was looking online and can't figure out how to add on the express ticket option for early 2014 - are those not on sale yet?



Most likely they aren't available yet.  And you don't need to buy it in advance.  Our advice here is usually to wait until you get inside the parks and see if you'll really need it.  It can be purchased in many locations INSIDE both parks.  It is a shame to buy it and then find out that the lines are pretty short.


----------



## JamiT

So I am planning to hit Universal with my kids for the first time. It will be me, an 8 year old and a 4 year old. Are there rides that the 3 of us can do together?


----------



## macraven

_check out www.universalorlando.com for what is in the parks.

you will read info about each ride and any restrictions.


i find that the UO website is very helpful for newbies.

there also sections on the site for rides children will enjoy._


----------



## AMGS

Hello! Can somebody help me?
If i bought a "single park tickets" fot 2 days, Can I enter to both parks the same day? or I need to buy a "park to park ticket"?

Thank you!


----------



## macraven

AMGS said:


> Hello! Can somebody help me?
> If i bought a "single park tickets" fot 2 days, Can I enter to both parks the same day? or I need to buy a "park to park ticket"?
> 
> Thank you!



_need to buy park to park ticket in order to do both parks on the same day._


----------



## damo

AMGS said:


> ok. Thank you!



You can upgrade those tickets at guest services if you want.


----------



## todd222222

the first post was last updated in 2010 - how current are the answers?  Should this still be a sticky?  is there a better thread to use?

Thanks!
Todd


----------



## Metro West

todd222222 said:


> the first post was last updated in 2010 - how current are the answers?  Should this still be a sticky?  is there a better thread to use?
> 
> Thanks!
> Todd


 The answers should still be current but what are you wanting to know? Let's start there.


----------



## macraven

todd222222 said:


> the first post was last updated in 2010 - how current are the answers?  Should this still be a sticky?  is there a better thread to use?
> 
> Thanks!
> Todd



_it's a great thing to keep this thread the way it is.
you can read back and see what has been tried compared to how UO has adjusted to guests needs._


----------



## aggordon2

My wife and I haven't been to US/IOA in about 17 years and we are planning to go this Aug with our 12 year old twin boys.  I booked a room at Cabana Bay Beach Resort for 3 nights and have 2 day tickets.  Our boys have food allergies (gluten, dairy & egg), how are US/IOA restaurants when it comes to food allergies? Are they as careful as Disney restaurants?  Is there guest relations outside of the parks or only inside, once you enter? (one of our sons is autistic)

Any help would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## DCDisney

I have had good experiences w mult food allergies at universal.  I usually eat at 3 Broomsticks in IOA.  In Uni I usually eat at the Monsters Restaurant.  I have no problems seeing chefs, getting things made safely, etc.  Its like WDW with no baked goods except prepackaged.  Snack carts I visited all had ingredient lists.


----------



## Denise250

We are going to Universal in April.  If I purchase a 3-day park to park ticket online and save $20 by purchasing it online, and then we decide to upgrade to a 4-day ticket at the park, do I pay the difference between the online 3-day and online 4-day ticket only, or do I also have to pay up the $20 savings?  Thanks.


----------



## ashley333

Newbie here  planning my first trip in May! Is mardi Gras only in IoA? If so, does that mean I can't view the parade if I don't have park-to-park tickets and go to the other park that Day?


----------



## Zandy

Hi folks
IOA first timer here. We're leaving for Orlando day after tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out the plan for IOA. We will have one day there (Wednesday--e rest of our days will be spent at WDW) and WWoHP is a major draw for our family. We will be staying in a Disney hotel and will not be spending $99 per person for the express pass thing. 
Touring Plans predicts a crowd level of 9.8 that day. The Unofficial Guide says that on days of extreme crowds they have WWoHP roped of and distribute passes to come back at a designated time. I did a personalized touring plan on the website but it doesn't let me just stay in WWoHP until we do everything there. 
What is the advice here, besides get there well in advance of park opening? Resort guests will be let in at 7 am so I would imagine it will be crowded before we ever get in. 
I feel at a loss for this one and it's supposed to be the most crowded park of our trip so I want a plan!
Of course we also have a thrill ride maniac in our group so we can't forgo those rides for the sake of Harry Potter exclusively. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## damo

Zandy said:


> Hi folks
> IOA first timer here. We're leaving for Orlando day after tomorrow and I'm trying to figure out the plan for IOA. We will have one day there (Wednesday--e rest of our days will be spent at WDW) and WWoHP is a major draw for our family. We will be staying in a Disney hotel and will not be spending $99 per person for the express pass thing.
> Touring Plans predicts a crowd level of 9.8 that day. The Unofficial Guide says that on days of extreme crowds they have WWoHP roped of and distribute passes to come back at a designated time. I did a personalized touring plan on the website but it doesn't let me just stay in WWoHP until we do everything there.
> What is the advice here, besides get there well in advance of park opening? Resort guests will be let in at 7 am so I would imagine it will be crowded before we ever get in.
> I feel at a loss for this one and it's supposed to be the most crowded park of our trip so I want a plan!
> Of course we also have a thrill ride maniac in our group so we can't forgo those rides for the sake of Harry Potter exclusively.
> Any help is appreciated.



Touring Plans doesn't always do a good job or crowd predictions for Universal.  I don't think that they will be giving out return passes until perhaps Easter Week.  I'd expect to be let into the park at least 15 minutes before posted times.  Head straight back to Forbidden Journey.  Then do Dragon Challenge.  Remember that Forbidden Journey and Spiderman and Hulk all have single rider lines.  Take advantage of those if the lines are crazy long.  Also, do not bring along any loose articles (including purses) unless someone plans on sitting out the rides.  All loose articles must be stores in lockers for the roller coasters and Forbidden Journey and that can add to your time.


----------



## janetkay272

Universals Web site says this

Enjoy 10% off when you use any American Express Card to purchase food and beverages at Universal Orlando Resort!

Just wondering what luck people have had using this at the park. The fine print say not available at certain locations. Mostly wondering about Three Broomsticks, Confiscos, Fast food blvd, and wondering if anyone has had luck using it in city walk at Bubba Gumps, Moes, and Panda Express.


----------



## Lynzer4

How strict are the rides regarding loose items.  Can my phone and money go into a pocket. How about sunglasses. I wear my glasses all the time even on coasters (at our local theme park). Will they stop me if I have them on?


----------



## damo

Lynzer4 said:


> How strict are the rides regarding loose items.  Can my phone and money go into a pocket. How about sunglasses. I wear my glasses all the time even on coasters (at our local theme park). Will they stop me if I have them on?



Those things are all fine.


----------



## vrajewski10513

DH and I just booked our 4 night stay at RPR in September on the UO website. I added the shuttle for $37 R/T per person. Has anyone used this feature? How does it work? What do I have to do to catch the shuttle after we grab our luggage?


----------



## ocalla

Sorry about this question (newbie here):

When the parks open for Early Entry, that is strictly for Harry Potter sections correct?  So everyone at the deluxe hotels that wishes to get in early will all be heading to that area Only?

Thanks for helping!


----------



## damo

ocalla said:


> Sorry about this question (newbie here):
> 
> When the parks open for Early Entry, that is strictly for Harry Potter sections correct?  So everyone at the deluxe hotels that wishes to get in early will all be heading to that area Only?
> 
> Thanks for helping!



It is generally for the Harry Potter sections but often there can be other rides included.  You'll have to ask when you are there.


----------



## jtingle2

We are coming in September on a weekday, and are debating a 2 day/2 park ticket.  However, we love shows, themes, etc., but my boys won't ride.  Will be wasting our money?  If we only do 1 park because we want to do SeaWorld (at least I, the mom, wants to so badly), which one - US or IoA?

Also, if I can ask 2 questions - how in the world do you do 1 day at US or IoA and 1 day at SeaWorld for less than $700???  It's crazy expensive!
Family of 4 - 2 adults, 2 kids - 9 and 12 yrs old

Thank you, in advance, for your response!


----------



## damo

jtingle2 said:


> We are coming in September on a weekday, and are debating a 2 day/2 park ticket.  However, we love shows, themes, etc., but my boys won't ride.  Will be wasting our money?  If we only do 1 park because we want to do SeaWorld (at least I, the mom, wants to so badly), which one - US or IoA?
> 
> Also, if I can ask 2 questions - how in the world do you do 1 day at US or IoA and 1 day at SeaWorld for less than $700???  It's crazy expensive!
> Family of 4 - 2 adults, 2 kids - 9 and 12 yrs old
> 
> Thank you, in advance, for your response!



If you guys aren't going to ride anything, I wouldn't bother doing two days.    I would do IOA if I only had one day with two boys.  There is Sinbad, the Jurassic Park Discovery Centre and Playground, the Superheroes Cavalcade, Poseidan's Fury and some really tame rides.

Parks are very expensive.  There's really no way around it.


----------



## disneygal55

Since we are visiting US/IOA three times within a years time, I am considering AP's...which will hopefully save us money on our hotel cost next May also.  If I purchase AP's and do the will call option, will I be able to get the AP's ahead of park opening if we arrive half hour to one hour before the park opens? We are not getting express passes so want to get to the parks early.


----------



## macraven

_the outside of the park guest services opens at least 30 minutes prior to park opening.

kiosk pick up could be quicker than will call._


----------



## disneygal55

macraven said:


> _the outside of the park guest services opens at least 30 minutes prior to park opening.
> 
> kiosk pick up could be quicker than will call._



Thanks for the info!  Can you tell me where the kiosk machine is for both parks, as not sure which will be our first park?  Are the AP's plastic cards or paper? How do the kiosks work?  I'm just used to getting a voucher in the mail and picking up an AP at guest services in WDW...completely clueless to how US works lol.


----------



## Metro West

disneygal55 said:


> Thanks for the info!  Can you tell me where the kiosk machine is for both parks, as not sure which will be our first park?  Are the AP's plastic cards or paper? How do the kiosks work?  I'm just used to getting a voucher in the mail and picking up an AP at guest services in WDW...completely clueless to how US works lol.


 The kiosks are outside the park gates at both parks. Look for Will Call and you'll go to the kiosks, insert the credit card used for the transaction and type in the confirmation number given. The tickets will print out and you can go directly to the gates. The APs look like regular tickets...not plastic.


----------



## disneygal55

Metro West said:


> The kiosks are outside the park gates at both parks. Look for Will Call and you'll go to the kiosks, insert the credit card used for the transaction and type in the confirmation number given. The tickets will print out and you can go directly to the gates. The APs look like regular tickets...not plastic.



Thanks!  One more question from a "newbie"...my DH is a "worrywort" and may want to get in line ASAP. If we get the Fed Ex option ($14 shipping), will they send us the actual AP's which can be brought straight to the turnstiles or do we have to stop at guest services first?  Just trying to save some time.


----------



## mchelle77

I know there is an area where you can see what discounts were offered at WDW in the past .. is there a similar one for Universal? We're looking to go after a cruise next spring and wasn't sure if there will be anything offered in the upcoming months.


----------



## AURAVAD

We are going to visit in October and because we have not been there in about 5 years I thought I would do some research here to find out some basic info. About 4 years ago I bought $99 7 day park to park tickets that I have had in the safe. In reading here I see a lot of talk of "upgrading" tickets. 
What are you upgrading to or adding?
Will I need to upgrade these tickets?

Thanks!


----------



## Priory

damo said:


> It is generally for the Harry Potter sections but often there can be other rides included.  You'll have to ask when you are there.



How is early entry working since DA opened? I am sure the answer is here but I just can't find it. We are staying on site (Portifino) 4 nights 3 days. Is early entry Studios only? Do the parks alternate EE days? Can you choose which park? 

I've been so busy mapping, diagraming, spreadsheeting, note-taking, for WDW, I've just realized I've done nothing to plan for USO - and it's a significant part of the trip!


----------



## muenginerd

Priory said:


> How is early entry working since DA opened? I am sure the answer is here but I just can't find it. We are staying on site (Portifino) 4 nights 3 days. Is early entry Studios only? Do the parks alternate EE days? Can you choose which park?
> 
> I've been so busy mapping, diagraming, spreadsheeting, note-taking, for WDW, I've just realized I've done nothing to plan for USO - and it's a significant part of the trip!



When are you going?  We just left Portofino.  Had two days at the parks.  We slept in, hit the parks about 11 or noon and barely even used our express passes.  Most lines were 10-20 minutes.  With our Express Passes everything was a walk on (except the HP exclusions).  Minions got up to 50minutes and Gringots was never more than 60 minutes.  Harry Potter stuff was busy but we never even considered we would need EE.  The hotel staff did talk like it was just for Harry Potter.


----------



## Priory

muenginerd said:


> When are you going?  We just left Portofino.  Had two days at the parks.  We slept in, hit the parks about 11 or noon and barely even used our express passes.  Most lines were 10-20 minutes.  With our Express Passes everything was a walk on (except the HP exclusions).  Minions got up to 50minutes and Gringots was never more than 60 minutes.  Harry Potter stuff was busy but we never even considered we would need EE.  The hotel staff did talk like it was just for Harry Potter.



We're going the 3 days after thanksgiving. Eeek. I think we'll need our early entry and express pass.


----------



## barbnbrian

New question - havent been to US/IOA in many years, but still have one, or possibly two days left over on our passes as they were non-expiring, 3 day park to park tickets.  Where should we go to check number of days left on our tickets?  They are paper tickets.  I don't want to waste a lot of time getting into the park on the morning we go, is there a way to check in advance?  We will be there the week of April 13th.


----------



## ParkscopeJoe

barbnbrian said:


> New question - havent been to US/IOA in many years, but still have one, or possibly two days left over on our passes as they were non-expiring, 3 day park to park tickets.  Where should we go to check number of days left on our tickets?  They are paper tickets.  I don't want to waste a lot of time getting into the park on the morning we go, is there a way to check in advance?  We will be there the week of April 13th.



Best bet is to go to Guest Relations, available to the right at each park.


----------



## Hunterr

Are the prices for express pass a good indication of what guest traffic is going to be like? On the Sunday before July 4th week starts, a 1 park express pass is $59, as opposed to the weekdays following ranging from 69 to 99.

Figured it wouldn't be as busy on a weekday that week, but is this a good gage on a better day to go (on a Sunday especially)?


----------



## pcstang

Yes, the express cost is a good way to estimate expected crowds.


----------



## Hunterr

pcstang said:


> Yes, the express cost is a good way to estimate expected crowds.



Thanks. But, arg. Plans just changed.
Might be going a different day.

Is it really realistic to think the parks would be less crowded on the weekend of july 11-12 than on a weekday during that time?
Again, just basing this off of the express pass being 69 on the weekend and 99 on the weekdays.

Basically, I'm asking if I should go on a weekday or weekend. I know it's crowded regardless, but trying wondering if its worth paying 69 for express when I get go on a weekday where I dont need it at all.

I'm going with 2 family members and trying to cut down on wait times if possible


----------



## macraven

_if the airmiles 7 day ticket were free, don't know how they can be upgraded to an ap.
check with guest services for current policy about that._


----------



## squirrel

macraven said:


> _if the airmiles 7 day ticket were free, don't know how they can be upgraded to an ap.
> check with guest services for current policy about that._


Is there a number I can call or e-mail before I go?  I would like to know before I plan as I'm trying to figure out what to do for 14 nights (don't want to do Disney this time).


----------



## baerchenland

The Kids meals they offer for 4.99-6.99 at the Quick Service Restaurants, do they include a drink?


----------



## Hunterr

If I were to buy express passes for a specific day in advance, but for whatever reason can't go to the park that day, can I still use the express passes for a different day (provided I pay the difference if it costs more)?
I'm assuming it's non-refundable in any case, right? or no?


----------



## macraven

_nonrefundable means you are out of the money if you don't use them.

wait and buy them when you get into the park.
if you go and it pours rain, you won't even need to buy them that day._


----------



## schumigirl

Hunterr said:


> If I were to buy express passes for a specific day in advance, but for whatever reason can't go to the park that day, can I still use the express passes for a different day (provided I pay the difference if it costs more)?
> I'm assuming it's non-refundable in any case, right? or no?



EP are date specific and non refundable.

It's why we always tell people not to buy them in advance. Sometimes you won't need them so it's better to wait and see. 

And of course sometimes plans change, so no you wouldn't be able to use them for another day.


----------



## Hunterr

I thought about that, but the day I'm wanting to go is cheaper than the other days during the time I'm there ($69 vs $99+).
And I'm worried they may jack up the price before then or they could sell out (is this something to worry about? It's July 12th to be specific).


----------



## MeridAriel

Has anyone heard anything about new themed hotels?


----------



## schumigirl

http://www.disboards.com/threads/loews-sapphire-falls-resort-to-open-summer-2016.3327701/

Information here about Sapphire Falls.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

I just asked this on the WWoHP thread about that portion of the park. But have the same question about the rest of the parks...
How long do you think is "good" to get through the parks (minus WWoHP)? Planning on 3 days, 2 with EP and 1 just with early entry...


----------



## macraven

_whats the dates of your trip?
that can make a difference sometimes.
(christmas to nye is crowded)
_
_generally speaking, 3 days w/ep should be good to get a lot done in the parks _


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

July 19-22


----------



## macraven

_you'll see the summer crowds on those dates but the parks are open longer then.

using 3 days with ep and having a plan will be to your advantage.
using early entry also will be a plus_


----------



## Hunterr

If I get 1 day, 1 park tickets (plus express passes for 1 park), can I upgrade to 2 park tickets/express tix and just pay he difference in the park later if we decide to?
And is there a ticket booth to do this at in the Harry Potter area? (I drawing a blank and can't remember if they have tickets there).

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_yes you can upgrade.

there is a ticket booth in pottsland where you can add to your present ticket.

reason is many want to ride the HE and can't do that unless they have the park to park ticket .

universal makes it easy for you to upgrade your ticket there instead of having to leave pottsland for a shop or guest services to upgrade.

Tm's at the entry line to HE will ask to see your park ticket before they allow you in that ride line.
it's just steps away to that ticket booth at that point._


----------



## Hunterr

Thanks!
One last question.
On a busy day in July (Monday the 13th to be specific), using the express pass, what are the wait times generally going to be? 5 to 15 minutes-ish? Sometimes longer?

I never used the express passes before (I'm content with single rider lines usually on busy days), but I'm with 2 family members this trip.
Just trying to get an idea of if we can breeze thru everything we want in the day.


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

I didn't wait more than 15 minutes for anything we rode during Memorial Day week, but we didn't attempt to ride everything - just our favorites.


----------



## 22Tink

We're going mid November. What are the crowds typically like that time of year?


----------



## macraven

Hunterr said:


> Thanks!
> One last question.
> On a busy day in July (Monday the 13th to be specific), using the express pass, what are the wait times generally going to be? 5 to 15 minutes-ish? Sometimes longer?
> 
> I never used the express passes before (I'm content with single rider lines usually on busy days), but I'm with 2 family members this trip.
> Just trying to get an idea of if we can breeze thru everything we want in the day.




if you run into lines, use the single rider lines as that can get you all on the ride much quicker.
if you have a younger person in your group, have them line up between the two of you.


----------



## Kristi113

Planning to go in September. What time does the park close on Halloween Horror nights?


----------



## schumigirl

Kristi113 said:


> Planning to go in September. What time does the park close on Halloween Horror nights?



https://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Theme-Park-Hours.aspx

Park hours are here.

Studios will close at 5pm on horror nights if you are not staying for the event.


----------



## ItsBril

brookelizabeth said:


> Newbie here!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are tossing around the idea of extending our November trip a few days to take advantage of the 7 day, unlimited deal that is going on, but I'm totally clueless on a few things-and so far all the research I have done hasn't answered my 2 top questions:
> 
> First, there is baby swap at IOA and US, correct?
> Second, we are needing to be pretty cheap-so I am thinking offsite (though I haven't researched this yet) - do any of the offsite hotels have shuttles to the parks?
> 
> I'm sure I have a million more questions...sorry if these have already been asked-haven't had a chance to read through this whole thing yet.








There is baby swap! I didn't use it because I don't have children, but in my research I found there were baby swap on most of the rides. Also, I stayed at the Country Inn & Suites on Universal Blvd 2 weeks ago. There was a shuttle to and from hotel. It was a 3rd party company, and they picked us up at 8:45 a.m., & picked us up from Universal at 7:30 p.m.(Although the bus driver only waited 1 minute for any stranglers) I pricelined the hotel, and it only came out to $59 a night so that was great! I only used the shuttle once, because I wanted to stay for the Cinematic Spectacular at closing time.  I hope this helps


----------



## DAPford

My daughter and I are going on a girls only trip and have never been before. Is there a Disney type Photo pass option to purchase ?


----------



## macraven

_yes

photo connect program
_
_check out the threads as there are a couple that are active now._


----------



## ItsBril

DAPford said:


> My daughter and I are going on a girls only trip and have never been before. Is there a Disney type Photo pass option to purchase ?


Yes there is! It's called Photo Connect. There are some downfalls, there aren't as many photo opportunities as DisneyWorld. I still got about 20 photos though. It also comes with a free 4x6 & 5x7. I also bought 2 keychains for $5 which i love!! The prices recently went up, but I bought a 3 day pass for $60


----------



## macraven

_discounts are one thing i stay on top of.
sometimes i squeak using them.

if i bring back my refillable mug to the parks, i get the discounted cost for that refill.
on top of that i show my ap card and request the 10% discount off that refill price..._


----------



## Hunterr

You're a better man than I am. Even going back other years I had an annual pass, I often forget to whip out the pass for my discounts.
Well, not always. I don't understand why (most) cart locations don't accept it. Like, I can't get a discount on X at the cart, but I CAN if I get it in the shop...


----------



## macraven

Yea that suxs about the carts

Very aggravating


----------



## englishrose47

I have been looking at the menu at Cabana Bay resort, is it a long walk from RPR, they have some very good and reasonable choices !!!


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Planning a first visit to Universal in November. Booked Cabana Bay. Is early entry for the whole park or just Harry Potter stuff? One park or both? DS is 6 & not interested in HP, but loves Minions. Any tips or suggestions for 1st visit welcome.


----------



## Hunterr

I hear that a lot. People not being interesting in Harry Potter. I have never read a book or seen a movie, but just the lands in both parks are so awesome to me! I would imagine kids would like the area regardless if they are into the franchise or not.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

We will go thru if lines not ridiculous but DS is easily scared of things like that. At 6 he has no idea who HP is. I have read HP & will enjoy. DS prefers Minions & coasters.


----------



## Dee2013

Nothing scary in HP land except Knockturn Ally which is a very separated part of Diagon Ally. The shops are fun to see and the atmosphere is nice. I think there is more to look at in Diagon Ally than Hogsmeade.

The Hogwarts Castle can be kind of spooky for a young child with no reference points to the story line. I would save that for another time when he's a bit older.

WHOOPS! How could I forget? The fire breathing dragon can be scary and that's hard to miss. You could find youtube videos to watch of the dragon so there's no surprises, and then make a decision from there.


----------



## Hunterr

I don't even mean the rides. I just mean the land itself and shops. I love how Diagon Alley obscures the rest of the park.
I'm drawing a blank as to if a 6 year old is generally tall enough for the 2 main HP rides.

Oh! If you're doing both parks (doesn't sound like you are, though), the train ride at Harry Potter that connects both parks is a fun way to get there.


----------



## Courtneycarole

Two questions I am sure have been asked. 1)Is the express pass worth it? I'll be there Sept 23 and don't know if I will need it or not. 2) Which simulator rides make people sick? I don't really get sick on Mission Space Green but Star Tours gets me every time. Which ones should I watch out for.


----------



## anorman

Courtneycarole said:


> Two questions I am sure have been asked. 1)Is the express pass worth it? I'll be there Sept 23 and don't know if I will need it or not. 2) Which simulator rides make people sick? I don't really get sick on Mission Space Green but Star Tours gets me every time. Which ones should I watch out for.


Definitely the Simpsons and Spiderman.  Not sure about transformers since I haven't been to the parks since it opened.  I don't get motion sick on any of the coasters but those two I mentioned bother me every time and have my stomach in knots afterwards.


----------



## Courtneycarole

anorman said:


> Definitely the Simpsons and Spiderman.  Not sure about transformers since I haven't been to the parks since it opened.  I don't get motion sick on any of the coasters but those two I mentioned bother me every time and have my stomach in knots afterwards.



Thank you! I'll be sure to watch out for those two.


----------



## schumigirl

Simpsons for me too. Badly!!

I'm fine with coasters, and simulators that involve wearing the glasses, I'm ok with too. 

FJ I can do once, maybe twice. Everyone's different though. You have to try to see.......

As for EP.......wait till you see what crowds are like that day. Don't buy it ahead of time as you may not need it. You can't exchange it or get refunds.


----------



## englishrose47

Anybody walked from RPR to Cabana Bay , how long is it ??


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Hunterr said:


> I don't even mean the rides. I just mean the land itself and shops. I love how Diagon Alley obscures the rest of the park.
> I'm drawing a blank as to if a 6 year old is generally tall enough for the 2 main HP rides.
> 
> Oh! If you're doing both parks (doesn't sound like you are, though), the train ride at Harry Potter that connects both parks is a fun way to get there.



 DS is 48 inches tall, not enough for some rides which will bug him. He loves the coasters but is too short for many at Unversal. We do have park to park & will do what rides DS is big enough for in both parks. The train is a must. After minions, his next fave is trains.


----------



## CyndiLouWho

Dee2013 said:


> Nothing scary in HP land except Knockturn Ally which is a very separated part of Diagon Ally. The shops are fun to see and the atmosphere is nice. I think there is more to look at in Diagon Ally than Hogsmeade.
> 
> The Hogwarts Castle can be kind of spooky for a young child with no reference points to the story line. I would save that for another time when he's a bit older.
> 
> WHOOPS! How could I forget? The fire breathing dragon can be scary and that's hard to miss. You could find youtube videos to watch of the dragon so there's no surprises, and then make a decision from there.



Good to know. Not sure if the dragon would scare him, but I'm not too familiar with exactly what is depicted (I have time to read up though). I was thinking of things I remember reading/seeing in the movies. Three headed dog, maybe Hagrid, Snape, Death Eaters. He's actually more sensitive to "mean" people than fictional characters. He will close his eyes if someone is getting yelled at or treated poorly in a movie.


----------



## Hunterr

CyndiLouWho said:


> DS is 48 inches tall, not enough for some rides which will bug him. He loves the coasters but is too short for many at Unversal. We do have park to park & will do what rides DS is big enough for in both parks. The train is a must. After minions, his next fave is trains.



Yes, the Hogwarts Express is a must. Fun little train ride between the parks.
Also, they have a kiddie roller coaster outside of HP Forbidden Journey. He may be tall enough for that one.


----------



## 1rockinmama

Is there a site or thread that does a breakdown of cost comparisons of the different hotels and with or without the Express pass and with or without tickets? I can do it in SECONDS on WDW hotels/ticket packages but the US/IOA site is NOT user friendly at all. 1st time Universal trip with an 8 year old HP freak, Husband who doesn't care what we do and 5 year old Minions/Super Hero freak. TIA.


----------



## macraven

_there are only 3 deluxe hotels and one value at the darkside.
on the website, there is a chart of the cost comparisons and the amenities listed per park.

just to to the chart and all prices are listed by seasonal/time period rates.

the new hotel sapphire will be included soon in the chart.
(if not already)_


----------



## macraven

i_ didn't realize it but me too.....
time is getting away from me....._


----------



## englishrose47

_Can you buy the refillable cups ( 99c per refill  ones ) in CityWalk ???_


----------



## englishrose47

Another question, I love the menu at Bread Box , the menu on Touring plans says fries are included , but touring plans is saying they are not ?? Anyone have any info ??


----------



## Kivara

englishrose47 said:


> _Can you buy the refillable cups ( 99c per refill  ones ) in CityWalk ???_



I know there is at least one kiosk in City Walk that sells the red refill cups. There are a few souvenier stands on City Walk, that I believe sell character cups (they give you a receipt ticket for the first fill up free.)


----------



## tukogirl

I'm not very familiar with Universal and will be having uber pick us up there after our park day. Where is the best place to tell the uber driver to meet us at universal?


----------



## patster734

tukogirl said:


> I'm not very familiar with Universal and will be having uber pick us up there after our park day. Where is the best place to tell the uber driver to meet us at universal?



I'm not completely sure, but there's a walkway hub where the two walkways from the garages meet the walkway to Citywalk (where the bag check is).  At this hub, is an escalator down to the taxis.  I suspect this is where Uber would pick you up.


----------



## Kivara

I would assume so, as well. That's where Cabana Bay's shuttle buses go.


----------



## Jays2013

A few little questions:

Our older son is tall enough for Forbidden Journey, but would not like it. (Also has special needs.) Can my husband and I do the kid swap thing with him on that ride? And if we do, can the younger one ride with each of us?

We might buy a number of Universal gift cards before going, just to have money set aside. Website says they're good most places. Anyone know how, well, universal they can be used in the parks?

I'm used to Disney, where I'd be already be freaking out abiut making my dining reservations.  I know it's more chill at Universal, but when should I make dining reservations there? Or do I need to make them ahead of time at all? (We're on-site club guests, if that makes a difference.)

Thanks!


----------



## youngb1978

When you order a pop with say your lunch do they off free refills on those drinks or is it best to buy a couple glasses your first day and share


----------



## rlahansler

Hi all, coming to Universal August 4th thru August 7th (family of 6 but 2 are my kids friends).  Kids ages are 16 and 13...
Arriving on August 4th early 7amish, coming from Disney.
Looking to for suggestions:  where should we start, best rides for my kids ages.
Is 3 days good to see all?


----------



## schumigirl

rlahansler said:


> Hi all, coming to Universal August 4th thru August 7th (family of 6 but 2 are my kids friends).  Kids ages are 16 and 13...
> Arriving on August 4th early 7amish, coming from Disney.
> Looking to for suggestions:  where should we start, best rides for my kids ages.
> Is 3 days good to see all?



Have a look at www.universalorlando.com

Will give you an idea of park layouts and where everything is.........the ride list is there too, give you an idea of what rides your family would like. 

You're coming at a very busy time, but as you have EP you'll manage. 

3 days is fine.


----------



## Otto Tieleman

tukogirl said:


> I'm not very familiar with Universal and will be having uber pick us up there after our park day. Where is the best place to tell the uber driver to meet us at universal?


There is a drop off and pick up area at universal. Your uber driver should know it. There are no parking costs involved. You take an escalator or lift up to the walkway from the parking garage to CityWalk and you are almost there.


----------



## EeyoreFan19

I have a question regarding universal gift cards.  A local grocery chain is having a great deal on gift cards today.  I was going to buy a few universal gift cards to use on our trip in August.  What all can I use them for?  Do all of the restaurants and gift shops accept them?  We will be there for 4 days.  I was going to do maybe $600?  I just don't want to buy them and then get stuck not being able to use them.  Thank you.


----------



## Otto Tieleman

EeyoreFan19 said:


> I have a question regarding universal gift cards.  A local grocery chain is having a great deal on gift cards today.  I was going to buy a few universal gift cards to use on our trip in August.  What all can I use them for?  Do all of the restaurants and gift shops accept them?  We will be there for 4 days.  I was going to do maybe $600?  I just don't want to buy them and then get stuck not being able to use them.  Thank you.


I have never used them but their site says they are usable in select locations (shops and restaurants). If you buy an anual pass (gives discount on your hotel, food and souvenirs) it may be cheaper to use that formthe whole stay or pay with american express that also gives you discount on food and souvenirs.


----------



## macraven

_i buy them in advance and put it on my room when i check in.
they are accepted all over UO.
hotels, restaurants, parks, city walk, etc

what you don't spend on your trip, save the rest for when you return.
they never expire._


----------



## Otto Tieleman

In regard of the giftcards the site says 

*USE IT LIKE CASH*
Redeemable at most merchandise and 
food & beverage locations within 
Universal Orlando Resort
I think you won't find to much trouble with them.


----------



## macraven

*I have updated this sticky March 8 2016.

Outdated information has been removed.


This sticky began February 2007
Reading through the first dozen of pages might bring back sweet memories for you if you went to UO 9 years ago

I will keep this thread as a sticky unless postings drop off to a minimum.
(we have only had 7 postings this year and all were in made last month.)
If that happens, you will still be able to pull it up but it might fade off the front page of the forum.

I did not correct or change the first post of YaytezIOA so you can see the differences that have occured since he wrote it.
There have been changes to what he listed back in Feb 2007*


----------



## velvetsqueeze

I appreciate your update and everyone else's posts! 

We're going to UO and IOA in May/June. I'm still working through my touring plan, which has been a challenge with all of the closings, refurbs, etc. this year.


----------



## mrs.ariel

I have looked at this thread a few times in preparation for our first trip to Universal!!! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## 2neverland

leise said:


> Funny, I was looking for the answer to that exact same question, Jenn!
> 
> My DS has autism, and we use a GAC at Disney, mainly on rides that are new to him, to keep him calm before he rides. Once he's done it, if he likes it that much he will queue! I'm hoping they have this at UO, as this will be our first visit, and it is going to be hard for him with all the new experiences.


This is great knowledge! My son is 6 an will have anxiety then really get upset 'not' knowing what's gonna happen. If we can get him on the ride or actually see it all its so much easier.


----------



## macraven

2neverland said:


> This is great knowledge! My son is 6 an will have anxiety then really get upset 'not' knowing what's gonna happen. If we can get him on the ride or actually see it all its so much easier.


_i suggest you to to guest services and talk to them about the GAP card.
when a young child has anxieties, the TM's might be able to work with you for having the GAP.

since you stay on site and will have the EP so waiting in lines won't be an issue.
but if he is edgy about his surroundings of standing close to others in line, perhaps there is another way you can utilize for doing the rides.

it won't work for all rides but can for some of them._


----------



## Kivara

2neverland said:


> This is great knowledge! My son is 6 an will have anxiety then really get upset 'not' knowing what's gonna happen. If we can get him on the ride or actually see it all its so much easier.



As long as you/he do not mind spoilers, there are tons of on-ride videos on YouTube. My son has trouble being convinced to try rides if he doesn't know what will happen (he hates surprises) so this helped him a lot...seeing what the ride was like. JMO


----------



## schumigirl

Kivara said:


> As long as you/he do not mind spoilers, there are tons of on-ride videos on YouTube. My son has trouble being convinced to try rides if he doesn't know what will happen (he hates surprises) so this helped him a lot...seeing what the ride was like. JMO



YouTube is a great idea for showing to folks nervous about some rides.........

I did it before our very first visit as I wanted to go on rides, but used to be so nervous about drops.......soon as I did my first drop there was no stopping me, loved it......the bigger drops the better......and the videos did help with that.......

But, yes, long as you don't mind spoilers.


----------



## velvetsqueeze

Kivara said:


> As long as you/he do not mind spoilers, there are tons of on-ride videos on YouTube. My son has trouble being convinced to try rides if he doesn't know what will happen (he hates surprises) so this helped him a lot...seeing what the ride was like. JMO


Excellent advice! I have a nephew that will completely freak out if there are loud booms or pops (like gun shot sounds), so we watched every ride to see which we should avoid and which are OK for him.

In 2014 we didn't watch The Great Movie Ride before going to DHS. It didn't go well.  So, yes, definitely watch the videos.


----------



## cgh

Are there any websites or apps that detail ride waits?


----------



## velvetsqueeze

cgh said:


> Are there any websites or apps that detail ride waits?


Touring Plans - Line app. It also tracks when a ride breaks down.


----------



## johnaalexis

Anyone seen the Blue Man Group recently? Found one boards saying it was worth it and a great show, however that board was from 2007. So just curious if anyone has seen it since then, or if anyone has done the dining combo package with the tickets. Thanks!!!


----------



## macraven

_i've been to it twice but did not do the combo dining package.


both times were enjoyable for me.


did it one year and skipped the next two years.
a few changes in the ending but both shows were a hoot to watch!_


----------



## cleophus12

Never done the dining package but their show is great!  We have seen them in NYC and in Orlando and enjoyed it both times.  And it is a show the whole family will enjoy.


----------



## johnaalexis

Thanks Macraven & Cleophus12!! I am think of buying the tickets as a pre-birthday trip gift. He mentioned how it might be cool to see and I was wondering if it was worth it. The regular ticket is $60 and then the dining package it $74.50, with dinner at several restaurants, and I felt the extra $14 would be worth but I may just get the regular ticket so we could eat where ever we wanted. Again, thank you for the helpful information!


----------



## macraven

_check groupon to see if they have any thing available for bmg.
_


----------



## macraven

_when i bought my ticket to BMG, i requested center section and the 5th row think that was the row, and end seat of the row.
it was in the poncho section and had a clear view of the faces of the BMG.

poncho, clear plastic ones, are on the seats in the poncho section.


2nd time i went did center section and the row behind the end of the poncho section._


----------



## johnaalexis

Awesome Ideas and Thanks for the tips!!!


----------



## macraven

_peeps on these boards are always glad to help._


----------



## johnaalexis

Couldn't find a groupon  BUT... they offer student discounts and Triple AAA discounts   and I'll always take a discount!


----------



## macraven

_good!
i used the ap discount once and AAA the other time when i bought tickets._


----------



## Deanna2016

I have never been to IOA.  Can snacks/food/water be brought into the park?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_yes.
glass bottles are not allowed so that would be the only restriction in bring items into the parks.

plastic bottles are fine._


----------



## Patience

Hi all!  We have never been to Universal but I am thinking about a trip this February.  We would be driving to Orlando and have a car.  The specific dates I am considering are February 21 through February 26.  We will only have our youngest child with us who is 9 but she will be almost 10 when we travel.  I am considering either Cabana Bay or the new Sapphire hotel.  I know those don't include the express pass thing but we are taking a vacation with all 4 of us during the summer and don't want to spend a fortune on this trip.  My 9 year old also wants to see Lego Land and we might do one day at the Magic Kingdom so I am looking at a 3 day pass to Universal, one day at Lego Land and one day at the Magic Kingdom.  Questions:

Can anyone guesstimate what the crowd levels will be like in February?  We will be arriving the day after President's day which I know will likely be busy due to a lot of schools being closed.  I wanted to avoid President's day which is why I am planning to arrive the day after.  Our school has the entire week off.

Any recommendations for who to use to book a package for the best rates?

Taking into account our week, in what order would you recommend visiting the 3 parks i.e., Universal, one day at LL, and one day at MK?

What are some nice offsite hotel recommendations?  I am picky about hotels and prefer newer or freshly renovated hotels.

Thank you for any assistance you can give me!


----------



## macraven

Saturday's will have Mardi Gras concerts at the studios in the evening so that day will have crowds


If you stay at Cbay or SF you will have EE and not have to drive everyday from an offsite hotel

Parking at onsite Cbay would be a cheaper parking rate than the garage parking charge


----------



## Oswald the Canuck

Help please.
Four of us are for sure going to stay onsite for 3 nights in November. My son won't know if he can take the time off until closer to the end of September.
Am I able to add a ticket to the hotel reservation later or should I wait to book the room when I know whether it will be 4 or 5 of us?


----------



## macraven

If you book room only, you can add him when you check in

If it is a package, call to add him


There will be a surcharge for more than 2 adults per night for the hotel

18 and older are adults


----------



## Oswald the Canuck

macraven said:


> If you book room only, you can add him when you check in
> If it is a package, call to add him
> There will be a surcharge for more than 2 adults per night for the hotel
> 18 and older are adults



Thank you for the info. I couldn't find it on the Universal site.


----------



## macraven

You won't find that in the UO site
Or at Loews site


Many of us are aware what is allowed and legal and share this info openly to all

We have experienced many of what posters ask questions about

I am always willing to share what I have experienced in order to help others

As long as you keep to 5 guests in your hotel standard room, you can add others at check in time


----------



## johnaalexis

Just out of curiosity, I popped on the Universal Restaurant's pages to see if I could begin making the few reservations we wanted for September and the calendar showed today and tomorrow then jumped to Sept. 3rd. Does this mean they are already booked for the between Aug 13th and Sept. 3rd? This doesn't effect my trip but I'm just curious and it may help someone else. Thanks!


----------



## macraven

I'm never much help when peeps want to know about booking way in advance for eateries reservations


I book the day of or the day before if I feel the need to

If you want Mythos and don't have a ressie, go to that place and make your ressie in the morning

They take walk ins

I find when I do a walk in, most times it is about 1:30 
A few times they have openings at 1:00

I don't plan in advance but when I start to get hungry


----------



## johnaalexis

Oh okay cool! I was just making them because I'd seen a lot of recommendations to make reservations for Mythos.


----------



## schumigirl

johnaalexis said:


> Oh okay cool! I was just making them because I'd seen a lot of recommendations to make reservations for Mythos.



Would only suggest a reservation if it's a really busy time like Christmas or around special holidays. 

We've never made a reservation for anywhere in the parks or Citywalk.


----------



## johnaalexis

Ohhh okay, Thanks! They only two I was planning a reservation for were Mythos and Mama Dellas. All the other meals I'm leaving up to chance.


----------



## johnaalexis

Has anyone every gone to universal through AAA and received a $50 activity credit? What did you use it for? Just curios, our agent gave it to us for our upcoming trip and I'd never seen or head about it before.

EDIT: Just found a thread sorry!


----------



## macraven

I would call the aaa agent as they would know


----------



## ag329

yaytezIOA said:


> *REVISED AND UPDATED MARCH 2016*
> 
> 
> No changes made to YaytezIOA intro
> Info page updated.
> 
> 
> So, you're planning a trip to Universal? You have loads and loads of questions. Well, we're here to help. Here is a list of the most frequently asked questions that have been asked in this section of the DIS. Its here to help, and keep in mind that information changes, so we'll do our best to keep it current.
> 
> Q:*I've gone to Disney and love it, we want to try Universal...but it seems like there is nothing for kids to do. Is there enough for kids to enjoy?*
> A:Yes. Universal Orlando may not be as big as disney, and there may be only two parks, but there certainly is quite a lot for everyone. Islands of Adventure does have a lot of thrill rides, but there are really only two major coasters, and one drop tower.  There is a whole world of adventure for little ones with Seuss Landing which boasts four rides, and a play area. There is also the Flight of the Hippograff in WWoHP, Camp Jurassic (with Pterradon Flyers and a maze of caves nets and fun) JP Discovery Center (With loads of educational games and a hatchery) Me ship the Olive (a huge playground) in Toon Lagoon, and Storm Force Exccelerator just outside of the Hulk.
> In the Studios you have a wide world of Shrek, Nicktoons, Curious George and Barney. Not only that but every ride, with the exception of the Mummy is pretty much enjoyable for the entire family. Certain rides are a little scary, such as JAWS, but they are a lot of fun for kids five and up. For a good start off point, check out: http://www.universalorlando.com/prs_fun_w_kids.html
> *Can My Kids go on everything?*
> A:Not everything. Islands of Adventure, while having a great amount of rides for children and families, has a number of thrilling rides that not all children can enjoy either because of their intensity or the fact that they have height requirements. The same goes for the Studios.
> *Height requirements
> 
> At each attraction location, signs are posted to indicate specific height requirements and warnings for certain medical conditions. Listed below are all the attractions at both Universal Studios Florida® and Islands of Adventure that have a height requirement. If a show or attraction is not listed then this show or attractions does not have a height restriction and is open to all guests.
> 
> NOTE: Children under 48" (1.22 meters) must be accompanied by an adult at all times and on all attractions.
> 
> UNIVERSAL STUDIOS FLORIDA
> 
> Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit-Must be at least 51" and no more than 78"
> 
> Revenge of the MummySM- Must be at least 48"
> 
> Despicable Me Minions- Must be at least 40" (persons under 40" can experience this attraction from an adjacent stationary location.)
> 
> The Simpsons® - Must be at least 40"
> 
> Kang & Kodos'
> 
> MEN IN BLACK Alien Attack - Must be at least 42"
> 
> Woody Woodpecker's Nuthouse Coaster® - Must be at least 36"
> 
> Harry Potter and the Escape from Gringotts
> 
> E.T. Adventure
> 
> Shrek 4-D
> 
> Terminator 2 3-D
> 
> Transformers:  The Ride-3D
> 
> 
> SHOWS:
> 
> Animal Actors On Location!
> The Blues Brothers
> A Day in the Park with Barney
> Universal Orlando's Horror Make-Up Show
> 
> 
> 
> UNIVERSAL ISLANDS OF ADVENTURE
> 
> Jurassic Park River Adventure® - Must be at least 42"
> 
> Pteranodon Flyers® - Must be at least 36" (36" to 56" must be accompanied by an adult)
> 
> Dragons Challenge® - Must be at least 54"
> 
> Flight of The Hippogriff® - Must be at least 36"
> 
> Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey®- Must be at least 48"
> 
> Dudley Do-Right's Ripsaw Falls® - Must be at least 44"
> 
> Popeye & Bluto's Bilge-Rat Barges® - Must be at least 42"
> 
> Incredible Hulk Coaster® - Must be at least 54"
> 
> The Amazing Adventures of Spider-Man® - Must be at least 40"
> 
> Doctor Doom's Fearfall® - Must be at least 52"
> 
> Storm Force Accelatron
> 
> Skull Island:  Reign of Kong  ( opening this summer)
> 
> The High in the Sky Seuss Trolley Train Ride! - Must be 34". (Children 34" to 48" must be accompanied by an adult.)
> 
> The Cat in the Hat
> 
> One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish
> 
> Caro-Seuss-el
> 
> Jurassic Park River Adventure
> 
> Shows:
> 
> The Eighth Voage of Sindbad Stunt Show
> Poseidon's Fury
> 
> 
> How Many days do you need for the parks?*
> A:To fully enjoy the parks, you need at least a day and a half at each park. Three days total. This will give you enough time to enjoy every single attraction, explore all the nooks and crannies and enjoy some of the world class dining options. However, if you have express you can enjoy the park in less time. If you get there early you can do it in even less time. The parks generally start getting busy around 10 a.m. and will be at their fullest by 2.  You can rush through it and see a lot of things in the parks in a short amount of time, I've done it in 2 hours per park....but I am a professional kids...dont try it at home. To fully enjoy it, I say three days.
> *Q:Are there characters, and character dining in the parks?*
> A: Yes! Both parks have resturants that offer character dining, as well as at their onsite hotels. One really cool thing is that pretty much at both parks you have a "streetmosphere".  The characters arent all stiff with a line of families waiting, they walk the streets interacting with you! Sure, a lot of families do want pictures, and in those cases there will be a line formed, but just like disney, they will try their best to get you in before the characters have to go. And just like disney, the characters do take frequent breaks...but rest assured they will be back!
> Some of the characters you can expect to find:
> IOA: Cat in the Hat, The Grinch, Things 1 and 2, Sam I am and Guy. Popeye, Bluto, Olive Oyl. These are all suited characters. You can also find the following "Face Characters" which are people not in suits:Betty Boop, Spiderman, Cyclops, Storm, Captain America, Rogue, Wolverine, The Grinch, All of the Sinbad characters, Dragon stiltwalkers. And you can even sometimes find a Dinosaur handler walking around with a baby Triceratops.
> In the Studios you can see:Shrek, Donkey and Fiona. Ricky Ricardo and Lucille Ball, Zorro and Esmerelda, The flintstones, Beetlejuice, Popeye and Olive Oyl, Shaggy, Scooby, Barney, Woody Woodpecker, Curious George and the man in the yellow hat, The gang from Madagascar, Nicktoon Characters and more!
> *Does Universal do Pin collecting like Disney?*
> A: Ahh, Pin Collecting. Pin Collecting is an art form at Disney. They have shops with just pins, they have places to stop and trade with your fellow pinheads, and even the cast members will trade with you. While they do have pins at Universal, its not promoted like it is at Disney. They do sell pins in all of their major shops, if an employee has pins, they are more than happy to trade with you, bit its not a big commodity at Universal as it is at Disney. Why? I dont know. But I personally dont care for pins......I'm more interested in the rides shows and attractions myself.
> *Q:Where Can I find a list of Ride Rehabs?*
> A:Well, you cant. Unfortunately Universal doesnt give a huge list of rides to be rehabbed months in advance the way disney does. The best thing to do is to call the 800 number for Universal a week before you go and ask, or keep reading the boards. Chances are if the rides go down, we'll be talking about them here. Usually a big theater goes down for Halloween Horror Nights depending on the park in which the event is held. Example, if Halloween Horror Nights is going to be in the studios, then Fear Factor Live will be closed at the end of September. Some shows and attractions will close to make room for Haunted Houses as well.
> *Q:Are there any places to eat in the parks?*
> A:Yes, of course. You can get pretty much anything to eat and take as much or as little time as you want.  In the Studios there is Lombardi's Landing and Finnegans for sit down service.
> Lombardi's Landing is good for seafood though they do have many different menu items.
> Finnagans is traditional irish food from corn beef and cabbage to shepards pie.
> In Islands of Adventure there is Mythos, the number 1 rated theme park restaraunt for about 4 years running. It has an unbelievable atmosphere, great food, and a wonderful view of the rest of the park.
> As far as counter service there are all kinds of food to satisfy any pallette. You can go from anything to pizza and burgers to even rotisserie chicken.
> My personal choices for counter service:
> Richters Burgers (Studios-Right across from Earthquake)
> Louie's
> Monster Cafe-Chicken (Across from Twister)
> Three Broomsticks-ribs and chicken (The only restaurant in Harry Potter)
> Circus McGirkus Cafe Stupendous-Fried Chicken and Spaghetti (The big circus tent)
> Burger Diggs (Jurassic Park)
> *What about the CityWalk restaraunts?*
> A:All of the Citywalk places are good, and it just depends on how much you would like to spend. They all have kids menus and they all have a wide variety of different dishes.
> *Qo I need to make advance reservations for the resturaunts months in advance?*
> A:No. While its good to make reservations, its best to do it while you are in the park, or a few days before. In the park they have a few booths where you can go and make reservations for later that evening. If you do it by noon, you should be able to get the restaraunt and times you want.
> The only exception to this is the character dining.
> *Q:What are the hours of operation?*
> A:Hours of operation vary depending on times of the year, and additional events. Be sure to check Universalorlando.com to find out the hours for the time of year you'll be going.
> *Qoes Universal have a "fastpass" option?*
> A:Yes...and No. Universal has Express, which allows you to skip the line at any time of the day...without a time reservation. The catch? You have to pay extra for it. The cost usually runs about 25 dollars, but it depends on the time of year. Also, this option is good for one ride at each attraction. However, if you stay onsite at a Universal hotel you get free Express with your room key.  You can go at any time you want, as many times as you want.  Check out more details at http://www.universalorlando.com/tic_express.html
> *Q:I'm going......Is it going to be busy?*
> A:The busyness of the park depends on when you go. The rule of thumb is this: If Disney is busy, Universal will be busy. Will there be 2 hour waits and as many people as there is at disney? Of course not, but its not near as big as disney either. On a busy day you will see the most popular rides anywhere from 45 minues to 90 minutes.  On a really busy day it might get longer...but there are ways to get around it.  You should get to the park at least 45 minutes early, everything will be a walk on for the first hour.Utilize single rider lines for all of the big attractions such as Hulk, Dr. Doom and Mummy.
> *I'm going on a weekend? Will it be Busy?*
> A:Yes. Fridays are for field trips, and Saturdays are for families. It will be busy....how busy depends on the time of year. Sundays can be slow, especially after Mardi Gras...but they can also be pretty busy.
> *Q:But I'm going Christmas-the week after/the last week of March the first week of April/Around Easter/Memorial Day/Labor Day/Groundhogs Day--------Will it be packed?*
> A:Yes. It will be busy. Anytime you have a period of time where people are off of work and/or school......expect it to be busy.
> *Q:I want to stay a few days at Universal, should I stay onsite or off?*
> A:Well....that all depends on you. If you stay onsite at Disney you get free transportation to the parks, you get "extra magic hours" on days that they select for you, and thats about it. If you stay onsite at Universal you get free transportation to the parks. Or you could walk. You also get FREE EXPRESS! You use your room key for your "fastpass" and get on all the rides as many times as you like. You also get preferred seating at any of the onsite resturants. There are a variety of activities for kids with HUGE pools. Also if you are a guest at one hotel, you are a guest at all three and you can go hopping from one to another using things like pools and restaurants, as well as the transportation. Now, if you stay offsite, you dont get any of these options. However, because these hotels offer more, they do cost a little more than an offsite hotel.  In comparison to the disney hotels, the cheapest of the three is going to be the Royal Pacific Hotel, a pacific island themed resort. This is going to be comparable in price to disney's "moderate" priced hotels. However, all of these hotels offer discounts for AAA members, Florida Residents, UK Residents and Annual Passholders. Prices vary at times of the year, and are subject to availability. For more info go to: http://www.universalorlando.com/ht_index.html for booking check out https://universalhotels.ibe.netbooke...=969&locale=en
> *Q:Can I Do the Studios/Islands of Adventure in one day?*
> Yes it is possible to do eiter park in one day. The trick is to avoid the crowd, and know when to fold em. Yes, I quoted Kenny Rogers.  If you arrive at the park early, and I mean at least an hour before the park opens, you should have a lot of time before the crowds get huge. Also get the most popular rides done first. Rides like Hulk, Spiderman, and Pterradon flyers will get busy quick at IOA, and rides like Shrek, Mummy and Men in Black will be the busy ones fastest at the Studios.
> Also eat lunch early. Avoid the rush!
> If you want to hear more suggestions on how to survive check out IOACentral Radio's Spring Break Survival Guide. Sure it says Spring Break, but it can really work for the rest of the year as well.
> http://ioacentralradio.libsyn.com/index.php?post_id=195034
> 
> Another link is for onsite and offsite hotels affiliated with Universal
> http://www.univacations.com/hotels/index.asp
> *Q:There is a big event happening...do I have to pay extra?*
> Aepends. Universal has several events throughout the year. But the rule of thumb is this: If it happens during normal park hours, its included in admission.  If it is an event such as Halloween Horror Nights, Rock the Universe, ...yes, you will have to buy a seperate ticket.
> *IQ: Is Mardi Gras good for kids?*
> A: YES! YES! YES! Mardi Gras is traditionally a family affair in New Orleans...except on Bourbon Street......and the same is true at Universal Orlando. There are excellent floats, wonderful characters and BEADS. Loads of beads. Just like any parade, you need to find a spot early, and there will be rude people...just like at every other park in the world.  After the parade there is a concert, and its free!
> *Q: Is Halloween Horror Nights good for kids?*
> A:*NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!*! Halloween Horror Nights is a nightly event where the park shuts down and is transformed. It depicts images of ghastly horror, violence and sexual content.  If you are planning a trip to the parks during this time, the park will close earlier than normal, and the festivities will not carry over into the day.  This event is recommend for children over the age of 12. But every kid is different. I recommend testing your child out on your local haunts, and watching scary scary movies first.
> *Q:We are going to be going during Halloween Horror Nights, will the parks be scary during the day?*
> A:No. If they did, would we pay almost 50 dollars extra to go at night? They have decorations and some props up for HHN, but there is nothing scary that goes on during the day.
> *Q:Will HHN be going on while I'm there during the day?*
> A:NO! They close the park early at 5 and push everyone who does not have a ticket out of the park. Then, at 6:30, they open the park back up to everyone who has a HHN ticket.
> *Q:What are the lines like for HHN?*
> A:Its a once a year event hat happens for a certain amount of days. Its busy. Very busy.  You can expect hour long lines or better on really busy nights.
> *Q:When are the busy nights?*
> A:The busy nights for HHN are Friday, Saturdays and any night when the local kids dont have school the next day. They call those weeks in which there are days off "Hell Weeks" simply because the teenagers make things a living hell more nights out of the week.
> For this reason, the ticket prices are more during Friday and Saturday nights or "Peak nights". You can get lesser crowds and cheaper tickets on Sunday through Thursday nights or "off peak" nights. For more information go to halloweenhorrornights.com
> *Q:Is there a "fastpass" to skip HHN lines?*
> A:Yes, but its not free. You will pay upto $100 dollars for a HHN Express pass. This are good for each house once, and during past years it was good for the rides that were open as well.  You can also take a RIP tour which will guarantee you access into all of the houses at least once, and if time permits access to the rides as well. This is an additional fee on top of your HHN admission tickets and last a few hours. But you will get to see all the houses and shows. If you stay onsite at one of the hotels you will NOT be able to use your room key for FOTL at HHN.
> *Q:Can I go more than once?*
> A:Its your money, you can do whatever you want. However, if you can go during the week they have whats called a frequent fear pass that gives you admission on all "offpeak" nights of the event for about the same price as a peak night ticket.
> *Q:I heard there are drunks all over the place, does Universal sell alcohol?*
> A:Yes. But...they do have very tight security, and do not tolerate rowdy behavior. And you also have to remember, alcohol is a commodity that makes a lot of money. They sell it in every park at disney, except for Magic Kingdom.
> *Q:What do they do for Christmas?*
> A:For the past few years Universal Studios have had the Macy's Day Parade, which is the same parade from NYC complete with huge balloons, and a visit from Santa. There are Christmas decorations all over the place, from chirstmas trees to lights and wreaths. In addition for the 2009 Season during select Saturdays, Universal presents the Winter Concert Series which is a free concert after the Macy's Day Parade. It is included with park admission. Islands of Adventure is home to Grinchmas which will be making its triumphant return to the Islands as of 2007. The event sees Suess Landing decorated in trees and lights and the daily "Whobilation" where everyone gathers around the tree to sing and tell stories. There is also a reinactment of "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" complete with the green one himself. You can also get your picture taken with the mean one also.
> *Q:Are there fireworks?*
> A:No. There is no regular fireworks display at either of the parks. However, there are special occasions such as New Years, and 4th of July. And Universal has rolled out its very own nightime spectacular Universal 360, where images are projected onto spheres throughout the lagoon area. Its really quite nice. The Univesal 360 show seems to be reserved for the busy times of the year such as the summer, Chirstmas break, and Halloween.
> *Q:What is The Blue Man Group? Is It okay for Kids? Is It Scary? Is it included in Park Admission?*
> A:Blue Man Group is a unique form of entertainment that combines music, comedy, and multimedia theatrics to create a party atmosphere unlike any you have ever seen. It is part of the CityWalk Complex and resides in what used to be the Nickelodeon Studios attraction. It is now the Sharp Aquos Theater, and it is very good. It is a seperate ticketed event, meaning that it IS NOT included in park admission. You can not go see Blue Man Group simply by waiting in line. You have to buy tickets for the shows that happen several times a week. It is similar to Cirque Du Soleil at Downtown Disney in the fact that it is a performance show for all ages. That is where the similarities end. It features three unique looking individuals with Blue heads and arms.....they dont speak, and the theater is in the dark. There is also a lot of loud music. That may be frightening for some SMALL children. However, it is very entertaining and recommended for children of all ages. For more iformation about Blue Man Group please visit www.universalorlando.com
> And also check out a preview of the show by clicking the following link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Q:a.Where is the Harry Potter theme Park? b.Can I meet Harry? c.What rides are there? d.Is it Scary?*
> A: a.Harry Potter has recently been opened as an addition to Islands of Adventure. It is not a seperate theme park, nor is it be a seperate ticket. It is  part of Islands of Adventure as the "Seventh Island". It has taken residence in part of what was the Lost Continent, and empty land between Jurassic Park, and the Flying Unicorn.  b. You will not see characters from the movies walking around, no Harry Ron or Hermione. You can see them in the ride, and you can hear them and other characters from the book as audio samples throughout the area. No meet and greets with main characters, but you can meet other witches and wizards as well as the train conductor c. The entire Lost Continent area has been destroyed and is being rebuilt as Harry Potter. Rides include
> 1.Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey-A dark ride that takes you through the world of Harry Potter using Kuka Roboarm technology.
> 2.Flight of the Hippogriff-Basically the Flying Unicorns Coaster rethemed and Potterized.
> 3.Dragon Challenge-Harry Potter version of Dueling Dragons which remains the same as it was except for the queue line, they ruined that and it IS scary. Ask yourself this question: Are parts of Harry Potter Scary? The answer I get is yes. The ride has some scary moments, although the rest of the area is very family friendly
> The biggest thing is the immersive shopping and dining experiences.
> # Dining
> 
> Three Broomsticks
> Looking suspiciously like the Enchanted Oak Tavern that occupied the spot before Potter-mania ensued at Islands of Adventure, the restaurant features British fare. If you sit around long enough you can spot a house elf as well as other witches and wizards coming and going.
> Hog's Head
> Adjoining Three Broomsticks is a pub that offers drinks of all kinds, such as Butterbeer, pumpkin juice, and real beer.
> Honeydukes
> And for dessert, you could head to Honeydukes for gastronomical curiosities such as Bertie Bott's Every-Flavour Beans and Chocolate Frogs.
> Shopping
> 
> Ollivanders
> A wand shop that was featured in the Potter books and films. Billed as an interactive experience where "the wand chooses the wizard," I'm not sure whether this will be an attraction, a shop, or some hybrid. My guess is that it will be the latter.
> 
> Zonko's
> A joke shop with Potter oddities like Sneakoscopes.
> Dervish and Banges
> An instrument and equipment emporium that will offer Quidditch equipment and Remembralls as part of its wares.
> Filch's Emporium of Confiscated Goods
> This store will offer Ministry of Magic goods, such as Omnioculars and remote-controlled Golden Snitches.
> Other Wizarding World of Harry Potter Features
> 
> Hogsmeade station
> At the head of Hogsmeade village, the train station will welcome the arrival of the Hogwarts Express.
> The Owlery
> A place to rest and contemplate the owls roosting in the rafters.
> 
> The Owl Post
> An actual, working U.S. post office from which guests will be able to send letters and cards postmarked from Hogsmeade.
> D.While the entire area is meant for the whole family, the movies and books deal with scary parts, so parts of the new land will be scary. The height requirement is going to be 48 inches for the Forbidden Journey, and it will include Giant spiders, Giant snakes, and Dementors.
> *Q:What is Butterbeer? Do they have a non-alcoholic version of the Harry Potter drink?*
> A:Silly Muggle. Butterbeer is a non-alcoholic drink. It's like cream soda, but it's not. It's very delicious and very addicting. It is sold either from the Butterbeer carts, or in the 3 Broomsticks/Hogshead area. It is only sold at the WWOHP, and can not be purchased anywhere else in the park. If you find out exactly what it is, let me know so that I can make it at home.
> A:There are many events scheduled throughout the year, many of them are annual events, but the schedule is constantly changing with the addition of newer smaller events. And some of these events are seperate events at areas like CityWalk. You can find a complete list of events scheduled for the year at: http://www.universalorlando.com/events.html
> *Q:What about weather? What if it rains?*
> A:Contrary to popular belief, not even disney can control predict or create the weather.  So all of the same rules apply at Universal that do at Disney.  It is Florida, and the weather is very unpredictable. The only time that the parks have been known to close are when there are Hurricanes, which Hurricane Season runs from June 1st to November 30th. When the most likely time for a storm is can be anyones guess. But summer generally starts in March and increases in heat until October. Then it starts to cool off a bit...but not cold, in comparison to what you are most likely used to. Our winters here consist of temps in the high 30's to low 70's. Brutal.  The best thing to do is check out the Orlando forecast by heading to an Orlando site such as: http://www.wesh.com/weather/index.html
> The majority of the rides are inside, or have at least queues that are covered so you are protected from the rain, heat and cold. The only rides to be affected by inclement weather will be Hulk, Dr. Doom, Dudley Do Right, Popeye, Pterradon Flyers, Jurassic Park River Adventure, Flight of the Hippogriff,Dragon Challenge, JAWS and Woody Woodpeckers Nuthouse coaster at the Studios. That sounds like a lot, but those really dont close unless lightning is in the area or winds pick up to speeds around 25 mph.
> *Q:We are going, its going to be busy, but I dont want to get Express and I'm not staying offsite. Whats the best way to do this?*
> A:Okay...it can be done....really. Just remember this......EARLY EARLY EARLY. Get to the parks early, at least a half hour or hour before the parks open. The parks tend to open the gates when they anticipate large crowds early. I've seen them open the park as early as 8:15 when it is scheduled for 9:00 a.m. The next thing to do is go in a circle...starting with the biggest signature attractions.
> Personally I would start off at IOA first. Start off with Hulk, then work clockwise with Doom Spiderman, etc. End at Suess Landing.
> Then head over to USF, and start with Jimmy and Shrek, end with T2. I've done this plenty of times, with the latest being in the middle of July. Never have I had to wait more than 30 minutes for a ride.
> *Q: Where can I find more info?*
> There are a variety of sites. I recommend first checking universalorlando.com
> That is the official site.
> There are also news sites such as *Screamscape, Behind The Thrills,* and *Theme Park Insider* for the latest information.
> There are also fansites such as *Orlando United*
> I hope this helps some. If there are any questions that I missed, please feel free to add, or comment.


OMG this is so helpful!! Thank you!


----------



## Dis5150

We do a family vacation to Disney every year and rent a condo offsite at Bonnet Creek. Well, the 3 adult kids just decided they would rather do Universal this year than Disney as none of us has ever been. I already have my 4 bdrm Presidential unit rented for the week so that is where we are staying for sure. We will be getting the 3 day discounted military tickets. Our vacation is Oct 29-Nov 4. I am thinking of making our 3 park days Nov 1, 2, & 3, Wed, Thur & Fri, just to avoid the Halloween nights. I have a couple of questions for y'all:

1. How long does it take to drive to Universal from Disney? Bonnet Creek is next door to Caribbean Beach Resort and we will be driving back and forth each day.
2. Will this be a busy time, do you think? I don't want to buy the Express tickets for all 5 of us if I don't have to.
3. If it will be a busy time, I saw booking 1 room for 1 night would get all of us 2 days of Express tickets for $415, which is definitely cheaper, (but don't want to spend that $400 if I don't have to!) but how early in the day could I check in? Before the park opens to utilize the Express tickets fully?

Thanks in advance! Planning this is out of my "Disney Comfort Zone!"


----------



## schumigirl

Takes us between 15-20 minutes to get to Crossroads area from Royal Pacific. Depends on traffic usually and we go Turkey Lake Road not I4. So maybe another 5/10 minutes max to Caribbean Beach area.

You can check in as early as 6am to one of the Universal hotels. So you could check in, leave luggage with Bell services as your room may or may not be available. Then get your EP printed off and be at the park for Early Entry.

It's well worth doing this. If you don't decide to stay onsite, don't buy EP in advance.........see how busy the parks are, and if you feel you need it you can purchase it inside the park then.


----------



## Dis5150

schumigirl said:


> Takes us between 15-20 minutes to get to Crossroads area from Royal Pacific. Depends on traffic usually and we go Turkey Lake Road not I4. So maybe another 5/10 minutes max to Caribbean Beach area.
> 
> You can check in as early as 6am to one of the Universal hotels. So you could check in, leave luggage with Bell services as your room may or may not be available. Then get your EP printed off and be at the park for Early Entry.
> 
> It's well worth doing this. If you don't decide to stay onsite, don't buy EP in advance.........see how busy the parks are, and if you feel you need it you can purchase it inside the park then.



Thank you! Would they give us any hassle if we booked and paid for the room but didn't actually stay in it? I don't see hubby wanting to cram 5 of us into a hotel room when we have a 4bdrm/4bath condo we will already be unpacked in. Also, do we have to officially "check out" by going back to the desk?


----------



## schumigirl

No, you don't have to stay in the room at all. 

If you're only staying one night it'll be paid for so you won't need to go back to the desk to check out.


----------



## todd222222

I don't have any idea how busy it would be, so I don't know if you "need" the Express Pass....

But the one trip we took to Universal we stayed at the Hard Rock and LOVED having the Express Pass.

It was a crazy experience, basically we could tour how we wanted without any worry of lines.  

It's hard to describe how awesome it was.  I can't imagine doing Universal again without it.

I say splurge and do it and get a room reservation, you will love it.

Have fun!


----------



## macraven

Dis5150

One thing to know is at the deluxe hotels, 5 are allowed in the rooms

Out of the 5 allowed, 2 adults are allowed for the published room rate

All other adults will have a surcharge of $25 + tax per night for all additional 
Guests

Add $75+ tax for the 3 adult children


----------



## Dis5150

macraven said:


> Dis5150
> 
> One thing to know is at the deluxe hotels, 5 are allowed in the rooms
> 
> Out of the 5 allowed, 2 adults are allowed for the published room rate
> 
> All other adults will have a surcharge of $25 + tax per night for all additional
> Guests
> 
> Add $75+ tax for the 3 adult children



I went on the site and put in my dates and number of adults and it gave me a subtotal then a total? Is that not the correct price or will they be adding more? Ugh. It was $415 (I think) at the cheapest hotel with EP.


----------



## macraven

My understanding is if you list the number of adults for the room, it is reflected in the cost you see on the booking site

You can call Loews to verify the reservation deposit included the extra charge for the 3rd adult 

We all want to know in advance what our costs are and not have a surprise once we check into the hotel


----------



## orangey

My last trip, I added two adults to our room (for a total of 5) at Cabana Bay and they didn't charge me extra.  The keys were for our local friends who we wanted to join us in the parks during the early hour.  Maybe it was because we didn't have an EP that we didn't get charged extra?


----------



## macraven

orangey said:


> My last trip, I added two adults to our room (for a total of 5) at Cabana Bay and they didn't charge me extra.  The keys were for our local friends who we wanted to join us in the parks during the early hour.  Maybe it was because we didn't have an EP that we didn't get charged extra?




_probably an inexperienced employee or a computer glitch that did not do the add on costs.

you got lucky_


----------



## Kellyspewsrainbows

Hi,  I've never posted on a board anywhere before, so sorry if I've done something wrong.

I was wondering if someone could tell me what daytime crowds were like during fridays & saturdays of Halloween horror nights.

We visited both parks last year on a Monday and Tuesday ( not Hhn) late October, and wait times and crowds were good.

Also, what is the atmosphere like around citywalk, and hotels?
We are visiting with younger children and wish to avoid very rowdy/ adult orientated atmosphere, but due to holiday dates, are considering visiting on a weekend this time, or should we stick with midweek?


----------



## macraven

Weekends always has more guests in the park and city walk

Locals enjoy weekends out also, especially it the weather is nice 

I have not experienced rowdy crowds during those times
Might have crowds but that's it, no pushing or shoving behavior if that is what you are wondering

Only time you usually find a Monday with crowds is then it is a holiday 

Three day weekends brings more into the parks


----------



## mdb78

Been 5 years since I've been to IOA and US.  Are there baby care centers like at wdw where I can feed the baby comfortably, change diapers, etc...


----------



## macraven

Yes


----------



## James Yang

I have a question about touring Universal: We're going to Orlando for the first time and I've used TouringPlan to plan out our days at Disney.  I found it to be useful.  Does anyone recommend using the same tool to organize the day at Universal?  The subscription fee isn't high but if there's another way, I'd like to try and hope that Universal won't be as complicated as Disney.  Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## macraven

Your dates?


----------



## James Yang

Our days in Universal will likely be between Sept 4-6.


----------



## macraven

Should not be a crowded time for you 

Week before Labor Day is usually a swell time for the parks


----------



## James Yang

macraven said:


> Should not be a crowded time for you
> 
> Week before Labor Day is usually a swell time for the parks



Sept 4 is Labour Day, no?  Would it be really busy?


----------



## macraven

Don't have a calendar near by to check

But can say out of all the holidays in the year, Labor Day is moderate for that Monday's on attendance

Have no idea if that will hold true for this year, but hope so

But you still have a Tuesday and Wednesday that week to enjoy decent manageable days in the parks


----------



## James Yang

Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jerseyprincess317

Is it possible a 2 park 1 day ticket worth it? I know we can't do everything in one day but there are innings we want to see in both parks.


----------



## MamaMaleficent2016

We did our first ever trip to Universal in early February. We had one day and our only purpose was to see the 2 Harry Potter areas and ride Hogwarts Express. You HAVE to have Park to park to ride Train. 

I say the ticket was totally worth it. We spent loads of time in both HP sections. The train is great fun. Make sure you ride it both ways! We had time to do several rides outside of HP in both parks. If we had purchased Express Pass we could have done even more. We would definitely add that next time. 

For us the one day park to park was worth every penny.


----------



## ali2083

Is there a list of rides at Universal (if any) that have single rider lines? I am planning my first trip in 16 years and will be on my own. I plan to do a 3 day 2 park ticket. I'm thinking I can accomplish a lot in that time, but single rider lines always help.

I plan to go September 5-9 so hoping crowds are low.

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Just saw a thread that listed lines used for SRL 

But those lines are not always opened early

Spider man ride usually has it open in the afternoon when crowds back up


----------



## lennyd

Hi I'm moving to the area and was wondering about yearly tickets what tickets provide the best value the 688dollars or the 488dollars ,thanks for your help


----------



## Disneymom1126

Planning a first-time visit to Universal. Doing the park-park one day ticket and the day we are planning to go has a Halloween Horror Nights event, but we are NOT doing the event. I'm trying to decide whether it will be worth it to stay at a Universal resort to get the early entrance to HP, but it's hard to find information about park hours. What time do the parks usually open? It sounds like Universal closes at 5 p.m. for HHN, but does IoA stay open later? If so what time? The date we are looking at is October 19th (Thursday). Biggest priority is the HP stuff, but will want to do a few other rides as well (coasters). TIA!


----------



## pcstang

Disneymom1126 said:


> Planning a first-time visit to Universal. Doing the park-park one day ticket and the day we are planning to go has a Halloween Horror Nights event, but we are NOT doing the event. I'm trying to decide whether it will be worth it to stay at a Universal resort to get the early entrance to HP, but it's hard to find information about park hours. What time do the parks usually open? It sounds like Universal closes at 5 p.m. for HHN, but does IoA stay open later? If so what time? The date we are looking at is October 19th (Thursday). Biggest priority is the HP stuff, but will want to do a few other rides as well (coasters). TIA!


Normally IOA will be open until 7 or 8pm during HHN.


----------



## macraven

lennyd said:


> Hi I'm moving to the area and was wondering about yearly tickets what tickets provide the best value the 688dollars or the 488dollars ,thanks for your help


Sounds like premier and preferred passes
Or maybe not if the above ap are for the 3 parks 

I have the preferred and renew yearly

I'm not planning on the ap upgrade for Vbay


----------



## Disneymom1126

pcstang said:


> Normally IOA will be open until 7 or 8pm during HHN.



Thanks! Any guess on which park would have the early hours? We're going to stay at an on-site resort so we can take advantage of them since we only have one day.


----------



## pcstang

I "think" they do studios but I'm really not sure. We never do EE so I don't pay attention.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, on HHN it's usually Studios to have EE as it closes so early for the event.


----------



## flav

Could someone please rate the shows at UO? I found a lot of information on best rides and their motion sickness factor but found it difficult to determine which shows/parades/entertainment are not to be missed.


----------



## macraven

We all favor different things

What wowed me two years ago don't as much now

Studios
Love the blues brothers steet show 
The mini parade by Mel's and horror make up show
Parade
Walk around characters in the park 
Including Lucille Ball, scooby group,
Doc, donkey and shrek section that peeps pose for pictures 
Donkey is so funny on what he says

Love the show that is near Central Park in front of mummy area
Some great singers 
And they try to work someone in the audience into the show

And the entertainment of music and dancing at Central Park 
This is the one that is about 15 minutes and opposite from the other side of building of finnegans

Horror make up show is different based on the two actors and audiences 

Animal actor on parade

Islands I like the fantastic 4 atv ride in where pics and autographs are done

Call me goofy but I enjoy the sindbad show for the acrobatic theme

Mystic Fountain is a hoot!!
The fountain says the funniest things quickly and none of it is scripted 


Other outdoor entertainment is decent but just wanted to mention the ones I do every visit now


----------



## imprint

The Horror Makeup Show (in US) is funny and they demonstrate some movie makeup effects.  It's also a great place to sit and cool down indoors.

The Animal Actor show (in US) is cute.  They demonstrate how animals in movies do their acting.

I'm glad Macraven mentioned the Mystic Fountain (in IoA).  The interaction with kids is fantastic.  We always stop by the fountain, and our daughter loves it.


----------



## Felicis

The Dragon CHallenge - pretty much determined that NONE of us are up for that ride. Well, my 10 year old thinks she is, but she might not make it on height, and reality of seeing in the flesh might make her rethink. Is there theming through the queue that is worth going through, then taking the scaredy cat exit? We are big Potter fans.


----------



## imprint

Yes, so if you're big fans, go through even if not riding.  That being said, Hulk is a much better coaster IMHO


----------



## Felicis

Ha, yes, we aren't likely to go on that either.


----------



## imprint

Fair enough.  If she still seems to want to ride a "big" ride, but is hesitant to ride the 3 big coasters, then maybe she would like to try The Mummy.  It's an indoor coaster, but it has no loops or massive drops.  Although the first 30 seconds of Hulk is my favorite ride experience in the whole resort, The Mummy is my favorite ride overall.  It is just so stinking fun!  My 9 year old girl started riding it when she turned 8.  She flip flops, though.  Sometimes she rides, sometimes she doesn't.

Your family is going to have a great time.  BTW, the interactive wands are a bit spendy, but your kid(s) will love casting the interactive spells.  If you don't get a wand, you can still hang out and watch other kids (and adults!) casting spells.  Some are "meh" but many are quite entertaining.


----------



## Kivara

Felicis said:


> The Dragon CHallenge - pretty much determined that NONE of us are up for that ride. Well, my 10 year old thinks she is, but she might not make it on height, and reality of seeing in the flesh might make her rethink. Is there theming through the queue that is worth going through, then taking the scaredy cat exit? We are big Potter fans.



You will have to use a locker (or let someone else in your group hold your stuff.) Most of the decor is after the metal detectors. The walkway is decorated with banners for the 4 champions, the Weasleys' Ford Anglia is hanging out in one area, and finally,there is the champions' tent with the Goblet of Fire in the center.


----------



## flav

Maps of running trails are supposedly available at the concierge desk. Does anyone have digital copies of these maps? I will be at UO right when the Virtual Run Platform 9 3/4 of the Hogwart Running Club  will open so I'd like to run it there in part or in full.


----------



## National_Parks_Guy

Hey, so, I will be going to Universal in a few months. Do they still have the Raptor Encounter at Jurassic Park?


----------



## macraven

They still have it


----------



## sherlockmiles

National_Parks_Guy said:


> Hey, so, I will be going to Universal in a few months. Do they still have the Raptor Encounter at Jurassic Park?



This was one of my favorite things during my first trip. haven't been able to catch it since.  Really need to!


----------



## Felicis

Hi, a question about early entry. At the moment it is showing  Studios as early entry for the entire month of October - is that likely to change once it gets closer? or is that it?


----------



## Chuckers

Felicis said:


> Hi, a question about early entry. At the moment it is showing  Studios as early entry for the entire month of October - is that likely to change once it gets closer? or is that it?



Where are you seeing this information? Looking at the official site: https://www.universalorlando.com/we...on/index.html#universals-islands-of-adventure it only shows through Sept 14th.


----------



## Felicis

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/hours-information/park-hours/index.html

Has October and November on it.


----------



## Chuckers

Felicis said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/hours-information/park-hours/index.html
> 
> Has October and November on it.



That's not the early entry tab.. that's just regular hours. In the upper left, click on the blue 'Early Park Admission >' link.


----------



## Felicis

Oh, so normal entry there is 8 am everyday??? So if they had early entry, it would be 7am, in October? Yikes, that is early!


----------



## macraven

_with the studios closing at 5:00 pm with the exception of mondays and tuesdays, onsite guests will have that extra hour for the park
regular off site day attendess will be able to have 9 hours in the park then._


----------



## Cone-Of-Shame

My sister and I will be taking our first trip to Orlando this year, we're staying at a Disney Hotel but we want to visit Universal. We're hoping to visit on Mon 2nd Oct and do both parks in one day. (There are only a few things we want to go on so we hope we can do it.)

I just wanted to ask about buying tickets on the gate, how long of a queue would it be and how much roughly it would cost? I have looked on the Universal website to buy in advance but I'm unsure if I can buy tickets from that site as I live in the UK. I have emailed Universal but I'm still waiting for a reply. We have sellers here in the UK but none offer a one day ticket.

Does anyone have any advice for me regarding this? Thanks!


----------



## Skippyboo

You should be able to buy your tickets online at Universal's website. There are kiosks at the gates to get your tickets you just need your confirmation number and the credit card used to purchase I believe


----------



## Cone-Of-Shame

Skippyboo said:


> You should be able to buy your tickets online at Universal's website. There are kiosks at the gates to get your tickets you just need your confirmation number and the credit card used to purchase I believe



Thanks for the reply. I've just got a reply back from Universal too and they said I could use that website, I just wanted some form of confirmation from them just in case!

How long would the queue take do you think?


----------



## Skippyboo

If you already bought your ticket there are multiple computer stations to pick up your ticket. You don't have to stand in line just find an open kiosk. It's sort of like the airport. You can also print the tickets off at home if you have a printer.


----------



## Cone-Of-Shame

Skippyboo said:


> If you already bought your ticket there are multiple computer stations to pick up your ticket. You don't have to stand in line just find an open kiosk. It's sort of like the airport. You can also print the tickets off at home if you have a printer.



Thanks for the info! That means we can either print the tickets before we go or wait just in case we change our minds and book it online whilst we're there and then pick the tickets up from the kiosk.


----------



## Chuckers

Sometimes I totally hate being single. Like now.. I have to have a medical test done on Friday. (something standard for men over 40...) I have to have someone I know pick me up after the test because I will have been knocked out. So, I don't have anyone who can drive me there or pick me up. I am going to have to take Lyft to the place because I can't leave my car there after the test. My physical trainer has offered to pick me up. I feel bad asking her to do this, but she's wonderful. If I had a husband, I could just make HIM do it.


----------



## Tauwillow

We're going to be at the parks for the first time this Sept 23/24.  I just learned that Universal will close at 5pm because of HHN, so we're doing our best to strategize our time.  We are staying at RPR, so will have EE and EP.  If we hit Universal for EE, what is the best time to line up on the HP train to get over to IOA?  On our second day, we want to move over to IOA as early as possible, but don't know how long the lines for the train will be - to get to there at park opening.


----------



## macraven

_At least 20 minutes prior to be ahead of he wait line_


----------



## mcjw2011

I asked this in the character FAQ thread and it wasn't answered...

Is Storm only present during the weekends at IOA? She wasn't there on Tuesday and Wednesday when I went (mid-July). Everyone else -- Spidey, Captain America, Rogue, Cyclops, Wolverine, Dr. Doom and Green Goblin -- were there.


----------



## macraven

mcjw2011 said:


> I asked this in the character FAQ thread and it wasn't answered...
> 
> Is Storm only present during the weekends at IOA? She wasn't there on Tuesday and Wednesday when I went (mid-July). Everyone else -- Spidey, Captain America, Rogue, Cyclops, Wolverine, Dr. Doom and Green Goblin -- were there.




_i really don't know but if i did, i would tell you....!


probably send guest services an email and they would have an answer for you.
they would know who to contact to find out Storm's schedule_


----------



## mcjw2011

I should've asked the photographers who were with Cyclops and Rogue...


----------



## Chuckers

mcjw2011 said:


> I asked this in the character FAQ thread and it wasn't answered...
> 
> Is Storm only present during the weekends at IOA? She wasn't there on Tuesday and Wednesday when I went (mid-July). Everyone else -- Spidey, Captain America, Rogue, Cyclops, Wolverine, Dr. Doom and Green Goblin -- were there.



Maybe when you went, she was just feeling under the weather! HA! I KILL ME!


----------



## mkh531

We are planning to do universal after a Disney cruise, arriving at the park around 11 am on a Friday morning in February. If we stay onsite and get express passes, will we be able to enjoy all the Harry Potter and Minion things at the parks by the time park closes that night? They are the only reason we are going. Hard to find a one day ticket price for Feb too. What should we expect to pay? Thanks!


----------



## macraven

_Only rpr, pbh and hrh have the free ep perk 

To buy a one day, p2p ticket for all will be costly

Depending on the feb date, could do highlights of Potter sections especially if you have the ep

_


----------



## macraven

_I stayed at rpr first week of February this year 

Opening weekend for Mardi Gras 
happened which is why I was there

Friday was not crowded for us at either park but we stayed at rpr and had the free ep
But we covered a lot in the park before noon and did not switch to the other park until about 2:30 that first say _


----------



## simnia

If I am reading all the info that I have seen correctly, IoA will not have an early entry on either Wed or Thurs (10/25 or 10/26) because US has EE those days (since they are closing early for HHN).  

Is that right?  

Thanks.


----------



## macraven

_I always check the EE calendar regularly in case there are changes.

I have been at the onsite hotels when they have made changes and included both parks for EE.
Not common but has happened for a few of my stays 


I think it is great they do have EE for the studios side since the park closes early at 5 on hhn nights._


----------



## Mysteryincorp

Does Toothsome offer priority seating to RPR guests?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mysteryincorp said:


> Does Toothsome offer priority seating to RPR guests?


no.


----------



## Sarah Ashenden

Hello! We're heading to Orlando in December from the 5th-9th and spending only ONE day at Universal. I know its supposed to be a slower time in the parks but I've not been there in 8 or 9 years a definitely want to get the most out of the day. Is it worth it to add on the Express Unlimited pass? Or will the park be quiet enough to walk on rides? We're not staying on site.


----------



## macraven

Sarah Ashenden said:


> Hello! We're heading to Orlando in December from the 5th-9th and spending only ONE day at Universal. I know its supposed to be a slower time in the parks but I've not been there in 8 or 9 years a definitely want to get the most out of the day. Is it worth it to add on the Express Unlimited pass? Or will the park be quiet enough to walk on rides? We're not staying on site.


_Yes it is a slower time for sun-Thur 
Don't have a calendar near me to say which day is best 

Look at the website and see what rides in the parks you want to be sure to cover 

If you have many in both parks, the ep
Might be beneficial 

Figure the cost of a one day two park ticket with ep 

Could be staying one night ar the deluxe hotels might be cheaper in order to get the free ep

If price is reasonable, could book it as throw away room

If you go on a low crowd crowd day and a small group, ep might not be needed _


----------



## Metro West

Sarah Ashenden said:


> Hello! We're heading to Orlando in December from the 5th-9th and spending only ONE day at Universal. I know its supposed to be a slower time in the parks but I've not been there in 8 or 9 years a definitely want to get the most out of the day. Is it worth it to add on the Express Unlimited pass? Or will the park be quiet enough to walk on rides? We're not staying on site.


 I think you'll be OK w/o Express whichever day to go since it's slow. You can always purchase the EP once you arrive if you feel you need it.


----------



## DonaldnDaisy5

Need some help and advice, feeling like there is a sharp learning curve to US website and I am falling below the curve! 

Plannkng for 2 families of 5. We areTOTALLY limited in our dates due to school and sports schedules. We will be traveling July 28/29th to August 3rd/4th. 

We are thinking Cabana Bay because we like the pool/lazy river area but would be open to others depending on the price. The DHs like the idea of prepaid meals because then meals don't also mean sticker shock. 

We will need park to park tickets because 3 out of 6 kids are big Potter fans. We'd want to do Volcano,Bay at least once. We are flexible on the number of ticketed days but want time to see/ride the must sees. 

We've done Disney together and had a blast we are excited for Universal with the kids,being older but I am in a planning funk because I feel like I don't know a good US price, no idea when discounts come out, don't really know what is required to book (been told 2 different things), feeling like dining plan is a waste if no hotel restaurants are included, not sure where to plan to eat, do we not need reservations even for a group of 10??? Help.....


----------



## Chuckers

All I can tell you is I bought the dining plan for this trip (I am at the MCO airport right now) and returned it 2 days ago for gift cards. I really didn’t like the limitations and the fact that I would have had to eat $60 a day in meals to just break even.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Chuckers said:


> All I can tell you is I bought the dining plan for this trip (I am at the MCO airport right now) and returned it 2 days ago for gift cards. I really didn’t like the limitations and the fact that I would have had to eat $60 a day in meals to just break even.



we've never purchased a meal plan at universal or wdw.  I don't know how people eat all that food!


----------



## Metro West

sherlockmiles said:


> we've never purchased a meal plan at universal or wdw.  I don't know how people eat all that food!


 I haven't either...I like to eat but not like that!


----------



## bobbie68

DonaldnDaisy5 said:


> Need some help and advice, feeling like there is a sharp learning curve to US website and I am falling below the curve!
> 
> Plannkng for 2 families of 5. We areTOTALLY limited in our dates due to school and sports schedules. We will be traveling July 28/29th to August 3rd/4th.
> 
> We are thinking Cabana Bay because we like the pool/lazy river area but would be open to others depending on the price. The DHs like the idea of prepaid meals because then meals don't also mean sticker shock.
> 
> We will need park to park tickets because 3 out of 6 kids are big Potter fans. We'd want to do Volcano,Bay at least once. We are flexible on the number of ticketed days but want time to see/ride the must sees.
> 
> We've done Disney together and had a blast we are excited for Universal with the kids,being older but I am in a planning funk because I feel like I don't know a good US price, no idea when discounts come out, don't really know what is required to book (been told 2 different things), feeling like dining plan is a waste if no hotel restaurants are included, not sure where to plan to eat, do we not need reservations even for a group of 10??? Help.....





DonaldnDaisy5 said:


> Need some help and advice, feeling like there is a sharp learning curve to US website and I am falling below the curve!
> 
> Plannkng for 2 families of 5. We areTOTALLY limited in our dates due to school and sports schedules. We will be traveling July 28/29th to August 3rd/4th.
> 
> We are thinking Cabana Bay because we like the pool/lazy river area but would be open to others depending on the price. The DHs like the idea of prepaid meals because then meals don't also mean sticker shock.
> 
> We will need park to park tickets because 3 out of 6 kids are big Potter fans. We'd want to do Volcano,Bay at least once. We are flexible on the number of ticketed days but want time to see/ride the must sees.
> 
> We've done Disney together and had a blast we are excited for Universal with the kids,being older but I am in a planning funk because I feel like I don't know a good US price, no idea when discounts come out, don't really know what is required to book (been told 2 different things), feeling like dining plan is a waste if no hotel restaurants are included, not sure where to plan to eat, do we not need reservations even for a group of 10??? Help.....



Hi we love planning universal vacations and once you get past the initial part it will be good. First universal doesn't have a time frame like Disney for discounts. They always have a "stay more save more" that you can see availability. If you stay more than 5 nights at one hotel you get a discount. The length of stay changes the discount. You can get an annual pass and look for AP rates. These usually come out about a month or two.

We love Cabana Bay and actually went the same week as you last year and got the save more rate and felt it was a good deal. When you use the website and compare hotel prices rooms and dates it will give you a standard rate and any discounts. This hotel does not have express pass and the summer can be busy. If you want express pass I would suggest Royal Pacific Resort. When we stayed last year we stayed one night at Royal Pacific and got the express pass. It was cheaper for us to pay for one night at two hotels then to pay for express pass out of pocket.

I would book asap cause rooms book up. If you book room only you can make changes to the reservation without a charge. You might find a discount room later. Room only reservations you only need to put down 1 nights deposit for each room reservation then you can pay when you check in.

The dining plan really isn't worth buying ahead. We bought it when we felt it was a good deal. Their meal plan is set up that you can purchase it when you order. The Harry Potter restaurants seem to save a bit. Generally you do not need reservations with their restaurants. You just walk up and give your name, however you could probably call that day to reserve something at the city walk restaurants.

We did 4 days park to park 3 park passes and was happy with that. Volcano Bay was a lot of fun.

Anything feel free to ask or pm me.

Happy planning!


----------



## macraven

_Smsm discounts vary
I go in the season where only a 3 night stay is required and the discount is 35%

Seasons dates vary with discounts 10% to 35% and 3 night requirement and up_


----------



## bobbie68

macraven said:


> _Smsm discounts vary
> I go in the season where only a 3 night stay is required and the discount is 35%
> 
> Seasons dates vary with discounts 10% to 35% and 3 night requirement and up_



That's good to know. All the times I went I had a minimum of 5 nights at 15%. Thanks!


----------



## HuskieJohn

Over Spring break in March why are the EP & UEP tickets less expensive on Friday and Saturday compared to Tuesday thru Thursday?

We can make a Fri/Sat trip to Univ work but I just wanted to make sure there was not a reason to stay away.


----------



## HuskieJohn

Is there a thread which discusses Univ upcoming announced and rumored projects?

I am planning a 2020 first time trip and I am OCD with planning so this info would be appreciated.

This was the best that I found but its 5 months old and I was looking for discussion on them as to the latest info.
https://www.****************.com/ne...rides-coming-universal-orlando-resort-5-years


----------



## macraven

HuskieJohn said:


> Is there a thread which discusses Univ upcoming announced and rumored projects?
> 
> I am planning a 2020 first time trip and I am OCD with planning so this info would be appreciated.
> 
> This was the best that I found but its 5 months old and I was looking for discussion on them as to the latest info.
> https://www.****************.com/ne...rides-coming-universal-orlando-resort-5-years




_No present rumor threads on the darkside.

Some threads might have a stab on rumors at times

There are some sites blocked due to the filter of the Disboards.
No idea which site you were listing above_


_Future projects do get announced years in advance
Changes in the parks usually gets a lot of attention._


----------



## HuskieJohn

This is what I have seen...

Fast & Furious - 2018
Dragon Challenge replacement (likely Fantastic Beasts ride) - Announced to open 2019
T2 3D replacement - Announced to open 2019 
Rumored Fear Factor demo fall of 2018 for new Ministry of Magic Flue ride - I'm guessing 2020

Nintendo Land - Guessing Spring 2021 as it wont be before Univ Japan and they want it open for the 2020 Summer Olympics.  Unfortunately this is after our trip but good to go in the mindset of not expecting this.

Long rumored SLoP takeover of Shrek but nothing has been announced so I think its been pushed for money savings to get the HP and Nintendo projects going first. 


Are there any other closed attractions that are waiting for something to be announced replacing them?


----------



## MIChessGuy

I was surprised to see USH's Shrek closed up when I finally got out there last August.  Made sure to catch the USF version this year, since I assumed they've got the evil eye trained on that one as well.  

But thinking about it, I agree with the above that the surviving Shrek may get a reprieve while the higher-priority stuff gets done first.  I never thought about the ride potential of Fantastic Beasts, or the Ministry of Magic for that matter; those rides sound pretty cool.  My suggestion is for the flue ride to make fun of you for mispronouncing your destination, a-la the movie.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Shrek is being replaced with Kung Fu Panda


----------



## ELSA711

sherlockmiles said:


> Shrek is being replaced with Kung Fu Panda[/QUOTE
> 
> Is there still happening? do they plan to close Shrek?


----------



## sherlockmiles

https://www.insidethemagic.net/2017...shrek-4-d-coming-universal-studios-hollywood/


----------



## ELSA711

sherlockmiles said:


> https://www.insidethemagic.net/2017...shrek-4-d-coming-universal-studios-hollywood/



Interesting, would love this but do we have a 'shut down' date for Shrek?  Touring plans is still allowing us to pick it as an attraction for June.


----------



## mjhtvchick

sherlockmiles said:


> Shrek is being replaced with Kung Fu Panda





ELSA711 said:


> Interesting, would love this but do we have a 'shut down' date for Shrek?  Touring plans is still allowing us to pick it as an attraction for June.



Just be aware that the this announcement is specific to Shrek 4D at Universal Studios HOLLYWOOD.  They have not confirmed that the Orlando attraction is being replaced at this time.


----------



## sherlockmiles

mjhtvchick said:


> Just be aware that the this announcement is specific to Shrek 4D at Universal Studios HOLLYWOOD.  They have not confirmed that the Orlando attraction is being replaced at this time.




Really - I TOTALLY didn't get that.  Thank you for that most important detail!!!!!!!!


----------



## ELSA711

sherlockmiles said:


> Really - I TOTALLY didn't get that.  Thank you for that most important detail!!!!!!!!





mjhtvchick said:


> Just be aware that the this announcement is specific to Shrek 4D at Universal Studios HOLLYWOOD.  They have not confirmed that the Orlando attraction is being replaced at this time.


There is the key detail that I always miss, it says Hollywood.

Guess I was so excited for Po in Florida!


----------



## sherlockmiles

ELSA711 said:


> There is the key detail that I always miss, it says Hollywood.
> 
> Guess I was so excited for Po in Florida!



US TOO.
We're not big Shrek fans (although DH luvs Puss!)
We did get to meet Po in December - that was a nice surprise.


----------



## englishrose47

DonaldnDaisy5 said:


> Need some help and advice, feeling like there is a sharp learning curve to US website and I am falling below the curve!
> 
> Plannkng for 2 families of 5. We areTOTALLY limited in our dates due to school and sports schedules. We will be traveling July 28/29th to August 3rd/4th.
> 
> We are thinking Cabana Bay because we like the pool/lazy river area but would be open to others depending on the price. The DHs like the idea of prepaid meals because then meals don't also mean sticker shock.
> 
> We will need park to park tickets because 3 out of 6 kids are big Potter fans. We'd want to do Volcano,Bay at least once. We are flexible on the number of ticketed days but want time to see/ride the must sees.
> 
> We've done Disney together and had a blast we are excited for Universal with the kids,being older but I am in a planning funk because I feel like I don't know a good US price, no idea when discounts come out, don't really know what is required to book (been told 2 different things), feeling like dining plan is a waste if no hotel restaurants are included, not sure where to plan to eat, do we not need reservations even for a group of 10??? Help.....



We travel with a group of 8 developmentally disabled so are a group of 10  .This year will be our 3rd trip and have never had an issue without a reservation . Have stopped in earlier in the day and made them , but unlike Disney are not a 6 month ahead planning !!


----------



## englishrose47

I see some new attractions since we last came .  Glad that Monster Make up show is still on the map !!


----------

